# Post your voices!



## Maegamikko

I'm just wondering how voices and vocal mannerisms can differ from type to type, so say something in your voice and tell me your type.

I'm an NT, but surprisingly enough I don't have a monotone voice. 

Vocaroo | Voice message

Yes, I am aware that I sound like a 5 year old. So yeah just reply with a vocaroo of your voice or somethin!!!


----------



## Winds of Entropy

"possibly an ENFP."

Damn right.

"even though I don't really care, whatever."

Fuck you too.

Also, my voice is best experienced in-the-moment, within a conversation. Capturing a 'picture' of my voice... It just won't do it justice.

EDIT: AH FINE, I shall satisfy your wishes.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aC2HCF6Orv


----------



## Xenograft

That last bit was because I wanted it to be 3min exactly:

Vocaroo | Voice message

The dead thread here: http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/25406-post-your-voices.html It is probably good that you have started a new thread, though.


----------



## Maegamikko

Winds of Entropy said:


> "possibly an ENFP."
> 
> Damn right.


What's that supposed to mean? D:

Also, I make a lot of these, jfc.


----------



## Winds of Entropy

123itsmarie said:


> What's that supposed to mean? D:
> 
> Also, I make a lot of these, jfc.


I have this odd feeling you're an ENFP, like I said on the comment on your profile. I thought maybe you'd finish at, "I'm an ENTP," and it was almost like a direct challenge to my suggestion. So, I said "damn right" when you added the ENFP part. I don't know.

Also, wait, you're saying you're not 12??


----------



## Maegamikko

Winds of Entropy said:


> I have this odd feeling you're an ENFP, like I said on the comment on your profile. I thought maybe you'd finish at, "I'm an ENTP," and it was almost like a direct challenge to my suggestion. So, I said "damn right" when you added the ENFP part. I don't know.
> 
> Also, wait, you're saying you're not 12??


Nah, I get that part, but do I really come off as that feelerish? I think I'm just a girly ENTP. And hush, I'm 4'10 and have a severe Napoleon complex and I will end you. :<


----------



## Winds of Entropy

123itsmarie said:


> Nah, I get that part, but do I really come off as that feelerish? I think I'm just a girly ENTP. And hush, I'm 4'10 and have a severe Napoleon complex and I will end you. :<


I dunno, I'll have to observe you a little longer.

Cool, I'm 5'9" and have a severe 'Russia in 1812' complex - COME AT ME.


----------



## Xenograft

@123itsmarie, you are 16, so your cognitive functions are not fully developed, it is hard to type yourself if you are not physically (in regards to your brain) finished developing. Even my "typing" is tentative, because things will change. You can have an idea, but things can AND LIKELY WILL change.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

x


----------



## wientmg

Vocaroo | Voice message

Waow! All done. Not me at my most coherent, but pretty normal for talking to myself after a full day of work.


----------



## Xenograft

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I sound like a 1950s radio announcer.


Definition of trying too hard.


----------



## Caged Within

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Halcyon

Caged Within said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Caged Within

Crossover said:


>














​


----------



## LennyTheFilly

Vocaroo | Voice message

:3


----------



## Maegamikko

wientmg said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Waow! All done. Not me at my most coherent, but pretty normal for talking to myself after a full day of work.


You have such a beautiful voice!!


----------



## wientmg

123itsmarie said:


> You have such a beautiful voice!!


You're so sweet! Thanks :blushed:

What would you think of doing themed recordings? The 1950's radio announcer (the vowels weren't actually clipped enough to be called that, but whatever, haha) idea kinda got me super excited


----------



## Deviruki

Well. I'll leave this here. I don't like my voice. Ehh.

Woo woo.

...Was I hearing things or did you say you were waiting for a sext?


----------



## phony

http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/25406-post-your-voices-75.html

battle to the death???


----------



## ApostateAbe

This was the result of careful performance planning and many rehearsals. I know I have considerable competition in this thread.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## EternalNocturne

I'm thinking I might make a small recording of me singing.. Gehehehe


----------



## Hypaspist

Caged Within said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


You could do a cover of Bad Company (5FDP edition) _really__ well_.


----------



## subparhomosapien

Jumping in on the bandwagon. I've been told my voice is pretty monotone as well; I was not aware that was an NT thing. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## princeharvey55

Winds of Entropy said:


> Fuck you too.


Fuck you too kind sir, Without a point whatsoever just fuck you too.

^^ have a nice day.


----------



## Xenograft

Inebriated Lazy Bear with ENTP and ESTP: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## bionic

Vocaroo | Voice message

Kay... I didn't know what to talk about so I rambled a lot.


----------



## liminalthought

bionic said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Kay... I didn't know what to talk about so I rambled a lot.


!


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Vocaroo | Voice message

im estp


----------



## Bluefireluv

Diphenhydramine said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> im estp


IT'S THAT VOICE! :shocked: That voice you hear in some documentaries xD


----------



## bionic

liminalthought said:


> !


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

nice @Diphenhydramine :kitteh:


----------



## phony

Diphenhydramine said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> im estp


so hot, you sound like one of those straight edge guys who doesn't smoke or drink and does yoga.


----------



## phony

@Wellsy post something because I have noo idea what you sound like


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Wellsy

phony said:


> @_Wellsy_ post something because I have noo idea what you sound like


That's a god damn lie and you know it!

My recordings suck because i'm not enthused about talking to myself, theres no excitement or energy in it and I ain't forcing shit lady. But heres the ramblings.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## ApostateAbe

He's a Superhero! said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Great idea! I recited more poetry.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Diphenhydramine

He's a Superhero! said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


 What is this?


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Wellsy said:


> That's a god damn lie and you know it!
> 
> My recordings suck because i'm not enthused about talking to myself, theres no excitement or energy in it and I ain't forcing shit lady. But heres the ramblings.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


 hahahahaha this is incredible


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Diphenhydramine said:


> What is this?


A poem called "In the darkness".


----------



## Xenograft

I read something:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

lol l'm not even sure if it was a serious suggestion on my part TBH, but way to go. Maybe l should find something now.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Personality Cafe presents:

INTPS: SPEECH
@Kilgore Trout 

You have been selected as a final contestant...in the uh, contest. Of contests, you know. Blah blah blah whatever , you've won 64,000 dollars.

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/158743-speech.html#post4051027
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Slider

Didn't know what to say.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jxn0rmHpaj


----------



## Das Brechen

A quick bio of me, not that it's interesting...

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Catherin

Das Brechen said:


> A quick bio of me, not that it's interesting...
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Who wouldn't want to be typed as a Megalomaniacal Sociopathic Genius?  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Personality Cafe presents:
> 
> INTPS: SPEECH
> @Kilgore Trout
> 
> You have been selected as a final contestant...in the uh, contest. Of contests, you know. Blah blah blah whatever , you've won 64,000 dollars.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/158743-speech.html#post4051027
> Vocaroo | Voice message



I didn't realize you're a female. Is it strange that when I read a person's posts on these forums, I just see that person as a neutral brain made of hot bronze wires connected to a matrix of green circuits and chips? Maybe you're really an upgraded version, capable of communicating with voice-modifiers, given the right situation. 

**opens finalist box, flails arms in the air, and screams like a 12 year old girl at a _Twilight _birthday party**


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l dunno, people always think l'm a dude online lol.

Anyway CONGRATS:blushed:


----------



## Das Brechen

Catherin said:


> Who wouldn't want to be typed as a Megalomaniacal Sociopathic Genius?  Nice too meet you.


First, nice to meet you too. To answer the question, I wouldn't but I'm sure there are those who would. roud:

I am very okay with being labeled as the "Traditionalist Keepers of the Status Quo", you know, hence the Duty Fulfillers? :laughing:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l dunno, people always think l'm a dude online lol.
> 
> Anyway CONGRATS:blushed:


I made an ENTP blush. 

I'm going to remember this day for the rest of my life.


----------



## Catherin

Das Brechen said:


> First, nice to meet you too. To answer the question, I wouldn't but I'm sure there are those who would. roud:
> 
> I am very okay with being labeled as the "Traditionalist Keepers of the Status Quo", you know, hence the Duty Fulfillers? :laughing:


...and true to your duty fulfilling nature, you answered my rhetorical question.


----------



## Wellsy

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Alright, now everyone pick your favorite recent post and read it outloud with your own voice.


I like this idea a lot. 
I've decided to use @Ningsta Kitty 's post since she writes in a manner thats expressive, which will be possibly interesting for me to read out. Going to sound so weird since it's not my own thoughts.

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/54773-venting-thread-infjs-828.html#post4192188

OH ITS PAINFUL!!!!
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## petite libellule

@Wellsy

THAT WAS HYSTERICAL!!! :laughing: omg! I'm dying!!! 

so that was me in the head of a twenty something aussie, LOL!!!!


----------



## lunny

Vocaroo | Voice message *runs away*


----------



## Catherin

lunny said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message *runs away*


You have a beautiful singing voice


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Alright, now pick a favorite post and read it in the voice of Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Fern

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Alright, now pick a favorite post and read it in the voice of Morgan Freeman.


And then we find out that Morgan Freeman has been masquerading on the forums as @Fern all along >


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

My failed reading of...Morgan Freeman's failed reading of @Cover3's post

http://personalitycafe.com/current-...-adolescence-now-ends-25-a-3.html#post4191170
http://vocaroo.com/i/s13PUK2oqau1


----------



## Catherin

OMG WTF BRO said:


> My failed reading of...Morgan Freeman's failed reading of @Cover3's post
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/current-...-adolescence-now-ends-25-a-3.html#post4191170
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s13PUK2oqau1


Lmao so cute!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## QrivaN

Ni dominant of some sort here. This is myself and a friend doing part of a play through of Bioshock. Won't say which one I am though.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

INFJ. my voice is flatter than Miley Cyrus' ass and not very like my singing voice (go to art section if u care)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 0+n*1

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## QrivaN

phony said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


I know you posted this quite a while ago, but I still feel drawn to express how beautiful I think your voice is. Bad part is I can't because there are no words to describe...


----------



## Rauder

One of my poems, in my talking voice... and it's funny, I can sing much better in higher notes than in deep ones.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fQqV6Or2mn


----------



## lemurs

nvm...


----------



## quackmeme

Here's me reading Shakespeare's Sonnet 104:

Vocaroo | Voice message

And here's a short unscripted bit.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

My voice


----------



## quackmeme

@Pertinent.Irrelevance, LOL. but I hatehatehate bugs so I'm not watching that again haha!


----------



## Judson Joist

Eeyorish voice + twangy Midwestern lilt =
this:


----------



## Kittynip

Vocaroo | Voice message

That was surprisingly fun. I have a cold, can you guys tell? Hahaha.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

^ I think you're pregnant, yo.

EDIT: SHIT, that was for the dude with the weird cravings >.>


----------



## Kittynip

Pertinent.Irrelevance said:


> ^ I think you're pregnant, yo.
> 
> EDIT: SHIT, that was for the dude with the weird cravings >.>


Hahahaha!
Incidentally, I talked about munchies and Taco Bell in mine.

It's OK, I'd name my non-existent kid after you, if you'd like.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

Kittynip said:


> Hahahaha!
> Incidentally, I talked about munchies and Taco Bell in mine.
> 
> It's OK, I'd name my non-existent kid after you, if you'd like.











Jokes aside, your voice is adorable <3


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

lool fucking creepy @Pertinent.Irrelevance


----------



## Kittynip

Pertinent.Irrelevance said:


> View attachment 86392
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, your voice is adorable <3


Hahaha, aww. Thank you.


----------



## Theodore

Had a throat/nose ailment going on a while back and decided to record it for posterity. It's really nothing like my actual voice or accent.... which is the only reason I'm posting it. 

https://app.box.com/s/5xxtu3anoiz6eudk8l4y


----------



## SkillandVerve

Acerbitas said:


> One of my poems, in my talking voice... and it's funny, I can sing much better in higher notes than in deep ones.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



Such a beautiful voice and poem...


----------



## Everlea

@Theodore 
You sound fantastic, would you consider posting a normal recording for comparison's sake? XP

-

This is a wonderful thread, I like to hear all y'all accents.

x


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

@Everlea oot and aboot on a boot...on a boat


----------



## Wonszu

Kittynip said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> That was surprisingly fun. I have a cold, can you guys tell? Hahaha.


Sweet, jumping Jezus, you sounds adorable!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I made a thing: Voice0001.amr but I'm not sure if the format will work for people. Hope it does. It was nice listening to everyone else's voices!


----------



## Kittynip

@isingthebodyelectric - Didn't work for me.  



Wonszu said:


> Sweet, jumping Jezus, you sounds adorable!


Aww haha. Ty!!! I should catch colds more often. ;') Hehe! jk


----------



## Wellsy

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I made a thing: Voice0001.amr but I'm not sure if the format will work for people. Hope it does. It was nice listening to everyone else's voices!


I still wait for the day where some British records their voice for this and have a very thick regional accent. Not saying your accent isn't strong but there's such a variety in England for such a small area.
So far only heard you and Monemi and she's well spoken to.


----------



## Theodore

Everlea said:


> @_Theodore_
> You sound fantastic, would you consider posting a normal recording for comparison's sake? XP
> 
> -
> 
> This is a wonderful thread, I like to hear all y'all accents.
> 
> x


You asked for it... the little voice behind the curtain.

https://app.box.com/s/8139yr0djevhhf6pnxcq

I liked yours! Maybe I'm imagining things but one thing I notice about Canadians and Americans from the Northwest is their precise enunciation of t sounds in words that end with t. Like when you say accent or that. When I say those words there is no tuh sound.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Wellsy said:


> I still wait for the day where some British records their voice for this and have a very thick regional accent. Not saying your accent isn't strong but there's such a variety in England for such a small area.
> So far only heard you and Monemi and she's well spoken to.


In the South, everyones voices always vary. There's no set accent. In the midlands and the North they're more defined but they're all so different in England. Hard to keep up lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

Someone said they would post themselves singing a song. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## 6007

Vocaroo | Voice message

reading The Princess Bride, natch. Got a cold, seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## Cescafran

Vocaroo | Voice message

yup
i usually talk waaaay faster but it was awkward talking to a computer so I slowed down a crap ton


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Well.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## FakeLefty

Behold! The awesomeness of my voice!

Vocaroo | Voice message

Me attempting to be a cow:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0j4LOlorIp8

Me reading a tweet from Stephen Colbert. I'm disappointed that I don't sound anything like him; in fact I sound a bit more boring than I intend to be.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s138omqTsjFd


----------



## Caged Within

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Maegamikko

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## iemanja

deleted. my post was pointless.


----------



## 7rr7s

New song with my band. Solo acoustic version. Still kind of rough. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## VoodooDolls

me singing tenor: Playing: Uptown girl.mp3 - picosong


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I'm bumping this thread. I wanna hear more lovely voices :kitteh:

Edit: I managed to record a Vocaroo because my voice post apparently didn't work last time I tried to post one so here: 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XjRrPnUZTp 

Eh.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Caged Within said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Badass.


123itsmarie said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


You sound like someone I know. I made fun of her for sounding like a 7 year old then she made a angry face at me..


----------



## Sporadic Aura

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Eh.


Glad you posted this, your other links weren't working. You have a very calming voice.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Here is mine.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/g7vuw412njymu6z/Hindsight Roar Edition.mp3


----------



## Superfluous

I just swooned for @RunForCover07 & @phony omg, anyways:

This is me. 
Vocaroo | Voice message


@napkineater


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tzara said:


> Maybe we should have a guess country from accent thread?


That would be too easy! How bout guess the area (like states and stuff) otherwise I'd be incredibly easy to guess, I mean Aussies have such obvious accents..there'd be no fun in that man..


----------



## FakeLefty

AddictiveMuse said:


> That would be too easy! How bout guess the area (like states and stuff) otherwise I'd be incredibly easy to guess, I mean Aussies have such obvious accents..there'd be no fun in that man..


You know what would be even more boring? Having a generic American accent.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> I just swooned for @RunForCover07 & @phony omg
> 
> anyways
> 
> This is the first one I did, on the phone. It's quiet.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> And this is the one I did on the computer right after when I temporarily thought that I couldnt upload my phone one. This one is more obnoxious - lower your volumes lol.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> @napkineater


You sing when your under pressure? I laugh/smile like a lot when under pressure, or nervous...I didn't know people had a tendancy to sing..
Oh, and the first link's so adorable, seriously!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> You know what would be even more boring? Having a generic American accent.


We could still guess the area..
See a foreigner like me, is not going to know the difference between west or east (maybe)
And I like the generic American accent...sounds nice


----------



## FakeLefty

AddictiveMuse said:


> We could still guess the area..
> See a foreigner like me, is not going to know the difference between west or east (maybe)
> And I like the generic American accent...sounds nice


IMO, a generic American accent doesn't really sound like anything


----------



## Superfluous

AddictiveMuse said:


> You sing when your under pressure? I laugh/smile like a lot when under pressure, or nervous...I didn't know people had a tendancy to sing..
> Oh, and the first link's so adorable, seriously!


I dont usually sing under pressure, I sing for er, emphasis usually. I totallyed decked the second link cause I listened to it again and felt like an idiot lmao. And Dont you know Jessica Day? She is like the.. awkward singing person. I was raised in theater so, yes people have a tendency to sing, the musical theater weirdos and just the normal weirdos when theyre bored.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> IMO, a generic American accent doesn't really sound like anything


It's still better than: *puts on Australian bogan accent* G'day mate! Didya watch the footy last night? Those bloody *inserts name of some team * I can't fucking believe they beat the *team name* fair dinkum!/Bloody Nora!/Crikey!

Ugh *shudders*


----------



## FakeLefty

AddictiveMuse said:


> It's still better than: *puts on Australian bogan accent* G'day mate! Didya watch the footy last night? Those bloody *inserts name of some team * I can't fucking believe they beat the *team name* fair dinkum!/Bloody Nora!/Crikey!
> 
> Ugh *shudders*


You know what accent I really want to have? Russian.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> I dont usually sing under pressure, I sing for er, emphasis usually. I totallyed decked the second link cause I listened to it again and felt like an idiot lmao. And Dont you know Jessica Day? She is like the.. awkward singing person. I was raised in theater so, yes people have a tendency to sing, the musical theater weirdos and just the normal weirdos when theyre bored.


I know people sing when they're bored (and yes I know musical theater people are weirdos) I just never knew people sung whilst under pressure..I always thought they did it (to piss me off) consciously 
Jessica Day..I'm afraid to say I do not..Although I looked it up (of course) the chick from New Girl right? I'm yet to watch the show..:blushed:


----------



## RunForCover07

Superfluous said:


> I just swooned for @_RunForCover07_ & @_phony_ omg, anyways:
> 
> This is me.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> @napkineater


 Thank you.


----------



## Superfluous

AddictiveMuse said:


> I know people sing when they're bored (and yes I know musical theater people are weirdos) I just never knew people sung whilst under pressure..I always thought they did it (to piss me off) consciously
> Jessica Day..I'm afraid to say I do not..Although I looked it up (of course) the chick from New Girl right? I'm yet to watch the show..:blushed:


Spare yourself.
Cliche plotline of quirky weird girl (weirdness being tragically forced by Zooey Deschanel) amongst the guys. If I wanted room-mate situational comedy and _Will they, Wont they_ I would watch Three's Company.


----------



## Raawx

*lurks this thread and listens to all of your voices*
@Superfluous, you remember the little mermaid, right? You know and how Ursula stole Ariel's voice and all. Yeah, that's what I want to do with your voice. Just like, trap in a seashell, wear it on my neck.


----------



## Superfluous

Raawx said:


> *lurks this thread and listens to all of your voices*
> @Superfluous, you remember the little mermaid, right? You know and how Ursula stole Ariel's voice and all. Yeah, that's what I want to do with your voice. Just like, trap in a seashell, wear it on my neck.


AZH!!!Hfcjidks I just [email protected] omg I love you

translation: The reference made the compliment so beautiful, I thought I would die, or at least pass out.


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Vocaroo | Voice message

Oh! And here's a snippet of me singing a song :3
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1EMKcf42FR4


----------



## Draki

SkittlesButterface said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Oh! And here's a snippet of me singing a song :3
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Woooow, you can sing! *.*

My voice (INTP): Vocaroo | Voice message (My first try was really monotone. :frustrating: )
Eichhörnchen, say it !


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

SkittlesButterface said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Oh! And here's a snippet of me singing a song :3
> Vocaroo | Voice message



Niiice, the two tracks.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Caged Within said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


That was epic. And oddly sexy....



Sadly, I can't really contribute to this thread as I have no microphone. My voice is ugly anyway.


----------



## queenisidore

god what a dork


----------



## Direct

Vocaroo | Voice message
hahaha. english is my second language. i never speak english.


----------



## bubblePOP

Ugh yes, finally. More people posting.
@kev

ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? WHY. WHY DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH POWER??? Your voice is amazing. ;-;


----------



## 66393

bubblePOP said:


> Ugh yes, finally. More people posting.
> 
> @_[Redacted]_
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? WHY. WHY DO YOU HAVE SO MUCH POWER??? Your voice is amazing. ;-;


haha. aww, thanks. my singing teacher specializes in opera so i assume he inculcated me using operatic techniques--power is fundamental for all opera singers. i am not an opera singer myself, i just utilize some of the techniques i learned i guess x)


----------



## bubblePOP

kev said:


> haha. aww, thanks. my singing teacher specializes in opera so i assume he inculcated me using operatic techniques--power is fundamental for all opera singers. i am not an opera singer myself, i just utilize some of the techniques i learned i guess x)


Is there any chance you could sing something else for us? c: Maybe something a little more upbeat?


----------



## 66393

bubblePOP said:


> Is there any chance you could sing something else for us? c: Maybe something a little more upbeat?


loll. sure, do you have a suggestion or should i wing it


----------



## bubblePOP

kev said:


> loll. sure, do you have a suggestion or should i wing it


Umm, well, I don't really know what music you would know? So I guess winging it would be fine. c:


----------



## refoT

kev said:


> loll. sure, do you have a suggestion or should i wing it


Sing Stupid Hoe by Nicki Minaj please.


----------



## 66393

@_bubblePOP_ 

Vocaroo | Voice message

God bless the child - billie holiday. I forgot the melody at the end and kinda winged it xD 

i might have recorded this a touch loud, so i recommend turning down your speakers


----------



## refoT

kev said:


> @bubblePOP
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> God bless the child - billie holiday. I forgot the melody at the end and kinda winged it xD


I can only assume my request will be next =/.


----------



## 66393

refoT said:


> I can only assume my request will be next =/.


I think Stupid Hoe is outside of my vocal caliber. Plus, that song terrifies me, lolls.


----------



## refoT

kev said:


> I think Stupid Hoe is outside of my vocal caliber. Plus, that song terrifies me, lolls.


sigh.


----------



## bubblePOP

kev said:


> @_bubblePOP_
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> God bless the child - billie holiday. I forgot the melody at the end and kinda winged it xD
> 
> i might have recorded this a touch loud, so i recommend turning down your speakers


So from now on, instead of writing your posts through text, you have to sing them, okay? Good. Glad we got that settled.

That was so amazing, though. I'm seriously jealous of your talent.


----------



## Tzara

Note to self: find a microphone.


----------



## bubblePOP

Tzara said:


> Note to self: find a microphone.


Note to you: yes plz.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Have a smart phone?


----------



## Obscure

kev said:


> @_bubblePOP_
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> God bless the child - billie holiday. I forgot the melody at the end and kinda winged it xD
> 
> i might have recorded this a touch loud, so i recommend turning down your speakers


Nice voice


----------



## crumbs

Is everyone doing the singing thing now? *begrudgingly joins in, loses hipster cred*

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Arakkun

Well, I tried
https://soundcloud.com/haku-no-kaemi/arakkun-clint-eastwood-cover


----------



## Tzara

crumbs said:


> Is everyone doing the singing thing now? *begrudgingly joins in, loses hipster cred*
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Thats so cute



BlueberryCupcake said:


> Have a smart phone?





bubblePOP said:


> Note to you: yes plz.


Recording ATM, might take a while. a short while.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Expecting a girly voice.


----------



## bubblePOP

crumbs said:


> Is everyone doing the singing thing now? *begrudgingly joins in, loses hipster cred*
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


So your not-yet-asleep voice is probably the cutest thing ever (minus @phony's voice. sorry but her voice is supreme on my list now for girls) and omg, your singing <3333 Good Morning to you, @crumbs



Arakkun said:


> Well, I tried
> https://soundcloud.com/haku-no-kaemi/arakkun-clint-eastwood-cover


You were so good!! And that's a great song to cover.



Tzara said:


> Recording ATM, might take a while. a short while.


I've got all day bby.


----------



## Tzara

bubblePOP said:


> I've got all day bby.


Me too


BlueberryCupcake said:


> Expecting a girly voice.


:laughing:
Ok lets go;

These are recorded for Cupcake:
Vocaroo | Voice message - *Diaphragm Voice *
Vocaroo | Voice message 

Here is some replication of something I heard somewhere:
Vocaroo | Voice message - *Might be loud*

Here are my failed attempts at singing:
Vocaroo | Voice message -randomness
Vocaroo | Voice message -randomness
Vocaroo | Voice message -Lion king, my version
Conclusion: *I cant sing.*

Alright here is the real stuff roud:
Vocaroo | Voice message

Next on the list: PerC video challenge


----------



## bubblePOP

Tzara said:


> Me too
> 
> :laughing:
> Ok lets go;
> 
> These are specifically recorded for Cupcake:
> Vocaroo | Voice message - *Diaphragm Voice *
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Here is some replication of something I heard somewhere:
> Vocaroo | Voice message - *Might be loud*
> 
> Here are my failed attempts at singing:
> Vocaroo | Voice message -randomness
> Vocaroo | Voice message -randomness
> Vocaroo | Voice message -Lion king, my version
> Conclusion: *I cant sing.*
> 
> Alright here is the real stuff roud:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Next on the list: PerC video challenge


I feel like you would be so much fun to hang out with IRL, constantly making me laugh. AND DON'T YOU DARE LIE AND SAY YOU CAN'T SING. THAT IS RUDE TO THOSE OF US WHO ACTUALLY CAN'T.


----------



## Tzara

bubblePOP said:


> I feel like you would be so much fun to hang out with IRL.


I am! ^^



> AND DON'T YOU DARE LIE AND SAY YOU CAN'T SING. THAT IS RUDE TO THOSE OF US WHO ACTUALLY CAN'T.


You cant know until you try and post it here.


----------



## bubblePOP

Tzara said:


> I am! ^^
> 
> 
> You cant know until you try and post it here.


I posted singing Call Me Maybe in the Truth or Dare thread with a cockney accent. However, I guess that isn't really a good example of how I sing. So maybe sometime later today I'll record myself.


----------



## Tzara

bubblePOP said:


> So maybe sometime later today I'll record myself.


This


bubblePOP said:


> Note to you: yes plz.


----------



## Kebachi

Chiaroscuro said:


> Poor cat. I hope you gave it a huge treat.


Are you kidding me? I was the one who was emotionally scarred. I thought that Ted Danson was in my bed!
At least she was better behaved for this one:


----------



## bubblePOP

Kebachi said:


> Are you kidding me? I was the one who was emotionally scarred. I thought that Ted Danson was in my bed!
> At least she was better behaved for this one:


Your Kippy looks an awful lot like my Felix, who is a homeless cat with a broken back paw and that we've sort of adopted.


----------



## Kebachi

bubblePOP said:


> Your Kippy looks an awful lot like my Felix, who is a homeless cat with a broken back paw and that we've sort of adopted.


That's cute, dere any pics?
Kippy is a girl, believe it or not. I've come to find out that it's rare for girl cats to be orange. Though I guess she's more of a creamsicle. Doesn't taste like one though, bleh.


----------



## bubblePOP

Kebachi said:


> That's cute, dere any pics?
> Kippy is a girl, believe it or not. I've come to find out that it's rare for girl cats to be orange. Though I guess she's more of a creamsicle. Doesn't taste like one though, bleh.


It is extremely rare that orange cats are female, you are correct. I've never had one, myself, that is female and orange (or orange and white or even creamsicle) so you're the first one I've met to own one. c:









He's hiding









He was hungry.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101025123311711
Don't know if you can watch the video or not, I have my account set on private, but that was the first night Felix came onto our porch (since then we learned he was a boy and I named him Felix.)


----------



## bubblePOP

@Tzara

Vocaroo | Voice message

I apologize if I make your ears bleed. Just remember I warned you. :|


----------



## Chiaroscuro

bubblePOP said:


> @_Tzara_
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I apologize if I make your ears bleed. Just remember I warned you. :|


Dear God, save my ears.

xD


----------



## bubblePOP

Chiaroscuro said:


> Dear God, save my ears.
> 
> xD


Hey, you chose to listen to it, knowing the consequences.


----------



## Kebachi

bubblePOP said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101025123311711
> Don't know if you can watch the video or not, I have my account set on private, but that was the first night Felix came onto our porch (since then we learned he was a boy and I named him Felix.)


Sadly I cannot see the vid, but I saw the pics! He has that contented kitty face with you guys. That is the ultimate kitty love face, so you know you're doing something right.


----------



## crumbs

Tzara said:


> Thats so cute


Tenkyou ^_^ at least I'm cute here, when I talk normally I apparently sound like a smoker. 



bubblePOP said:


> So your not-yet-asleep voice is probably the cutest thing ever (minus @phony's voice. sorry but her voice is supreme on my list now for girls) and omg, your singing <3333 Good Morning to you, @crumbs


I'm just grateful I made it on that list  and I agree, @phony's voice is pretty awesome. ALL HAIL PHONY'S INFINITELY SUPERIOR USERNAME


----------



## Reaper

Vocaroo | Voice message

Terrible quality, and I know just about two words of French. 
It's a cover of La Complainte de la Butte, by the way (a cover of Rufus Wainwright's).


----------



## bubblePOP

Reaper said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Terrible quality, and I know just about two words of French.
> It's a cover of La Complainte de la Butte, by the way (a cover of Rufus Wainwright's).


Your voice is incredibly sexy. Reminds me of like, a 20s singer at a speak easy or something.


----------



## incision

After four years of sporadic posts, here's my voice. Not the greatest singer but whatevs. 

Chirbit - voice - maybe - share audio easily


----------



## Reaper

bubblePOP said:


> Your voice is incredibly sexy. Reminds me of like, a 20s singer at a speak easy or something.


Haha, if I could blush any more, I'd be a tomato.

In other words, thank you so much!


----------



## Tzara

crumbs said:


> Tenkyou ^_^ at least I'm cute here, when I talk normally I apparently sound like a smoker.


You should post here more often :tongue:


----------



## crumbs

Tzara said:


> You should post here more often :tongue:


Et voila, my voice. Feel free to be creeped out because I checked your profile. Also I think I'm a witness to a crime now.  

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tzara

crumbs said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Accents.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Also, I'm not even closely creeped out, you could try harder. :tongue:


----------



## Amaryllis

Here's my contribution (with my unconcealable accent):

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## SysterMatic

Tzara said:


> Accents.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Also, I'm not even closely creeped out, you could try harder. :tongue:


wow you seem very fun so where's the italian accent?!?!? (Just joking but it's true that you seem fun by your voice)


----------



## Tzara

Inver said:


> wow you seem very fun so where's the italian accent?!?!? (Just joking but it's true that you seem fun by your voice)


well, here is a terrible one:
Vocaroo | Voice message

And for everyone to enjoy, Thrift Shop, from my horrible yet awesome voice ..
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BFBgQInVKp

This stuff helps me procrastinate.


----------



## SysterMatic

Tzara said:


> well, here is a terrible one:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> And for everyone to enjoy, Thrift Shop, from my horrible yet awesome voice ..
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> This stuff helps me procrastinate.


I KNEW THAT! I KNEW THAT THE IDEAS OF ITALIAN ACCENT WAS MARIO! DAMN YOU OTHER PLACES PEOPLE!!111!111!111 well. I guess I will survive this time. BUT JUST BECAUSE YOU'RE FUN, 'key?!


----------



## Obscure

Don't take this seriously XD 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19oVM35ERTY


----------



## bubblePOP

Oh my gosh I am so excited this thread is taking off again. not that I've been stalking it or anything


----------



## Tzara

@disguise (aka miss Lurker) you should contribute :tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> Accents.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Also, I'm not even closely creeped out, you could try harder. :tongue:


1. I wish I could speak in a Russian accent.
2. In the beginning of the Vocaroo I was thinking that you should try a line from Pulp Fiction, and you did. XD

You should try this scene next time:


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> 1. I wish I could speak in a Russian accent.
> 2. In the beginning of the Vocaroo I was thinking that you should try a line from Pulp Fiction, and you did. XD
> 
> You should try this scene next time:


I have to go to work and give a presentation but after that I can do that roud:


----------



## Rafiki

||^|^>>>^|//^|^/^|^^^/VV|vv^\||^/\\/VVvv^\^/V||

that is the equalizer of my voice


----------



## Rafiki

i dont know how to actually do this


----------



## Tzara

pancaketreehouse said:


> i dont know how to actually do this


Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
Vocaroo | Upload audio


----------



## Rafiki

@Tzara

well i tried twice
and it didnt record anything

awesome 
(SARCASTIC)



thanks!
(NOT SARCASTIC)


----------



## disguise

Tzara said:


> @disguise (aka miss Lurker) you should contribute :tongue:


Shh, I am really not here.
Vocaroo | Voice message

Warning: My voice might sound a bit off from its usual, since I've been sick for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> Shh, I am really not here.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Warning: My voice might sound a bit off from its usual, since I've been sick for the past 2 weeks.


I was just wondering if you had the scandina"ff"ian F sounds. Now I have my answer. :tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty

*Insert manly American voice here*


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> *Insert manly American voice here*


Link seems to be broken, mind re-uploading? roud:


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> Link seems to be broken, mind re-uploading? roud:


*'Murica*


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> *'Murica*


Reminds me of


----------



## OberonHuxley

Chesire Tower said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


HAHAHHA! 

"Okay then...."


----------



## OberonHuxley

nannuky said:


> Even without your saying that people have complimented your voice I knew I wasn't going to be original but, duh, it's really... beautiful? Nice? Attractive? Is that the right word to describe a voice?! And the fact that you're reading your own poem just melted my heart. And your nervousness was quite adorable. Thank you. >u<



Yeah...he sounds cool @*Stelliferous very cool poem too. I felt it.*


----------



## PoV

Vocaroo | Voice message
I'm curious if people can type me from this as well? :ninja:


----------



## mysterie

@Sailor Mercury

infj, mebe infp


----------



## Purrfessor

Sailor Mercury said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> I'm curious if people can type me from this as well? :ninja:


Yeah you sound INFP. Sorry you're sick.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

How are you guys able to type through voice? That's pretty interesting.

my two cents:
Vocaroo | Voice message

ps I'm not 12.


----------



## Arakkun

peoplesayimanahole said:


> How are you guys able to type through voice? That's pretty interesting.
> 
> my two cents:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> ps I'm not 12.


I hear a cute Loli there~!

Anyway, Some people tried to connect voice tones and cognitive functions


----------



## Noir

Sorry for the crappy quality. I guess I have the boring tone of an NT .
Vocaroo | Voice message
@peoplesayimanahole

INFP


----------



## zombiefishy

^ENxP??? @Noir



mah voice~ type eeeet lolz
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tzara

zombiefishy said:


> mah voice~ type eeeet lolz
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Mods!! I need a little help here, how do I thank this post more than once?????


----------



## Alette

Tzara said:


> Mods!! I need a little help here, how do I thank this post more than once?????


Lol! Isn't it simply adorable! She needs to voice chat more then she does.


----------



## Tzara

LassieHearts said:


> Lol! Isn't it simply adorable!


So adorable! Makes me want to squish her face :tongue:


----------



## Alette

Tzara said:


> So adorable! Makes me want to squish her face :tongue:


Now I need to find a laptop where vocaroo actually works.


----------



## Tzara

LassieHearts said:


> Now I need to find a laptop where vocaroo actually works.


I use my phone  works much better, plus has a much better mic.


----------



## Alette

Tzara said:


> I use my phone  works much better, plus has a much better mic.


My iPhone doesn't do it. I don't know why.


----------



## snowbell

zombiefishy said:


> ^ENxP??? @_Noir_
> 
> 
> 
> mah voice~ type eeeet lolz
> Vocaroo | Voice message


*melts into puddle*



LassieHearts said:


> Lol! Isn't it simply adorable! She needs to voice chat more then she does.


THIS!!!


----------



## Tzara

LassieHearts said:


> My iPhone doesn't do it. I don't know why.


Record your voice with the Iphone and then use Vocaroo | Upload audio


----------



## Alette

Tzara said:


> Record your voice with the Iphone and then use Vocaroo | Upload audio


It's not working.


----------



## Tzara

LassieHearts said:


> It's not working.


What exactly does it do? 

(I feel like a tech service.. have you tried turning it on and off? :tongue


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

Arakkun said:


> I hear a cute Loli there~!
> 
> Anyway, Some people tried to connect voice tones and cognitive functions


What is a cute Loli hahah


----------



## Arakkun

peoplesayimanahole said:


> What is a cute Loli hahah


This is a cute loli


----------



## Alette

Tzara said:


> What exactly does it do?
> 
> (I feel like a tech service.. have you tried turning it on and off? :tongue


Why does this website hate me!! I just want to record my voice!


----------



## bubblePOP

zombiefishy said:


> ^ENxP??? @Noir
> 
> 
> 
> mah voice~ type eeeet lolz
> Vocaroo | Voice message


omg you cutie pie 

everyone's voices are so cute on here it's ridiculous


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Stelliferous said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Hi guys. A few things to keep in mind here. 1) I'm nervous. This poem I wrote, so it is a factor that I'm sharing it with you all. 2) My mic sucks. I actually removed it from the garbage to do this. 3) I've gotten many compliments on my voice just talking to people in normal conversation so probably without the nervousness etc. you would enjoy it better. 4) Why would I stop at three? That's silly.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living With Myself
> 
> My heart is on my eyes and ears because my mouth is shut
> But with all the hate and fear I see, I feel the need to cut
> And given time I'll see the light, reflecting on your teeth
> Through which I'll know for sure this time, it is you all who help me breathe:
> 
> 
> Facing trial after trial, still wet from the rain
> Learning nothing but what it feels like to experience pain -
> If what you want is to live with yourself
> Then all you must do is look away from yourself
> 
> 
> We create a life full of questions and answers
> Enthralled by the questions; dissatisfied by the answers
> Due to our curiosity, we must always know
> We know that in confusion, we're stricken by woe
> 
> 
> But even in confusion, we are forced to believe
> Because we as humans have to believe
> Even if you think you disbelieve
> You still believe that you disbelieve
> 
> 
> However the only thing I could know for certain
> Is my motion through life, and the size of my curtain
> Secretly I dwell, alone and alive
> And secretly I love, in pain.. but alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Kebachi_ Is there a significant difference between the voice you normally hear and this one I posted? If so then this may have been pointless lol.


aw, so good


----------



## Arakkun

LassieHearts said:


> Why does this website hate me!! I just want to record my voice!


1)Do you access the site via browser or have the app?
-Site: continue to 2
-App: continue to 3
2)Are you accessing it via phone or pc (though accessing it from xbox360 or other browser-having hardware should be similar to accessing with the phone)?
-Phone: The site could say the "Click to record" isn't supported. Continue to 3
-PC: continue to 5
3)Do you have problem installing it?
-Yes: say what it says
-No: continue to 4
4)The recording button is that red-filled circle, just press it and say something, click the "play" button to listen, the button "↓" with the "_" under to upload it and the two pages-button to copy the link to the clipboard. To upload, just click "Send Vocaroo" and "Select file"(the problems that could occur will be the same to using it with a web-browser, so continue to question 5) 
5)Do you use the site record option("Click to record") or the upload(click "Or upload" and "click to upload" to select the file)?
-Click to record: be sure to allow the condivision of the microphone, if relistening it you can't hear anything, the microphone could be too low in volume or deactivated ( say what's wrong ). ( in the pc to upload the recording you just made you should click "click here to save" )
-Upload: There could be problems with the format of the audio or so. If you ask, i will explain how to record with other apps/programs or so.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I hate my voice, but did it anyways
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## zombiefishy

bubblePOP said:


> omg you cutie pie
> 
> everyone's voices are so cute on here it's ridiculous


:blushed: T-thank you~



Donkey D Kong said:


> I hate my voice, but did it anyways
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Such a deep poem~ So meaningful~ :shocked:

*dun dudun dun dun*


----------



## Tzara

zombiefishy said:


> :blushed: T-thank you~
> 
> 
> 
> Such a deep poem~ So meaningful~ :shocked:
> 
> *dun dudun dun dun*


I'm fairly disappointed. :sad:

you could have just said thank you in a vocaroo :sad: :sad:

Anyway, I'll jump on the bandwagon.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## zombiefishy

Tzara said:


> I'm fairly disappointed. :sad:
> 
> you could have just said thank you in a vocaroo :sad: :sad:
> 
> Anyway, I'll jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


lolz
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tzara

zombiefishy said:


> lolz
> Vocaroo | Voice message












Vocaroo | Voice message
So deep.

Anyway, here are some non-posh stuff (mostly) I recorded.
Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## zombiefishy

Tzara said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> So deep.
> 
> Anyway, here are some non-posh stuff (mostly) I recorded.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Arakkun

eh(?)


----------



## Queen Qualia

Let's use this!









:ninja:


----------



## Retsu

Queen Qualia said:


> Let's use this!
> 
> View attachment 209594
> 
> 
> :ninja:


How do you apply this to actual voices?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I'm going to do an accent challenge because I'm American but sound kind of Canadian. Anyway...

Where are you from?
A small town in Wisconsin, and there are a lot of those, so good luck finding me.

pronounce the following words: 
- Theatre
- Iron
- Salmon
- Caramel
- Fire
- Water
- New Orleans
- Furniture
- Both
- Again
- Probably
- Alabama
- Lawyer
- Coupon
- Mayonnaise
- Caught
- Naturally
- Envelope
- Twitter
- New York
- Crayon
- Tumblr

Vocaroo | Voice message

How would you address a group of two or more people? 
You guys

What would you call a sale of unwanted items on your porch, in your yard, etc.? 
Garage sale

What do you call a sweetened carbonated beverage?
Soda

What do you call your grandparents?
Grandma, grandpa

What do you call gym shoes?
Tenni shoes (I drop the first s off)

Choose a book and read a paragraph from it.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Do you speak a second language?.
Nope. This is 'Merica, we speak English here! (I hope to become multilingual some day, though.)

End the video by saying any 3 words you want.
I'm going to read off some particularly difficult to pronounce Wisconsin town names for funsies.

1. Wauwatosa
2. Waukesha
3. Menominee Falls
4. Ashwaubenon
5. Kaukauna
6. Mantiwoc
7. Lac du Flambeau
8. Chequamegon
9. Minocqua
10. Eau Claire
11. Milwaukee (native Wisconsinites don't say the W.)
12. Wausau
13. Kenosha
14. Waupaca
15. Sheboygan 
16. Prairie du Chien
17. Fond du Lac 
18. Cudahy 

And my personal favorite...
19. Oconomowoc 

Vocaroo | Voice message

French + Native American = confusion. And my microphone sucks.


----------



## bubblePOP

I jumped on the poem bandwagon.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## nannuky

Here we go...
Vocaroo | Voice message

Okay, I don't like my voice. XD I'm a little sleepy. Whatever. =u=

EDIT: OK, I think I like that.

HARD TO DECIDE

Or maybe I really should speak Polish. Nobody would understand me but I'd feel more comfortable. =u=


----------



## bubblePOP

nannuky said:


> Here we go...
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Okay, I don't like my voice. XD I'm a little sleepy. Whatever. =u=
> 
> EDIT: OK, I think I like that.
> 
> HARD TO DECIDE
> 
> Or maybe I really should speak Polish. Nobody would understand me but I'd feel more comfortable. =u=


Your sleepy voice is so freaking adorable omg.


----------



## Tzara

nannuky said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


It definitely doesnt sound polish 
but,
Its not anywhere in GB either. :happy:

I like when people care about their accents because I can relate :kitteh:


----------



## nannuky

@bubblePOP .///////. Thank you! ^ ^ The way you complimented my voice reminded me of my ex-friend who's also an ENFJ. Almost completely the same... Ah, those memories~... .3.

@Tzara, to be honest, I've never been to UK nor USA so I find it succesful that you can't tell I'm from Poland. XD English is so... soft in pronunciation, unlike my mother tongue. '3'


----------



## -Alexandra-

More than a half of the links don't work.


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Stelliferous said:


> @Endless Rainbows
> 
> Scouts Honor!!!!!!


Not a fan of my voice but here's a recording of a quote from Percy Shelley, Mary Shelley's spouse. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Morfy

Endless Rainbows said:


> Not a fan of my voice but here's a recording of a quote from Percy Shelley, Mary Shelley's spouse.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


your voice is so deep and sciency owo


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Morfinyon said:


> your voice is so deep and sciency owo


Sciency, lol. Reading too many science books. 

Your voice is fabulous. Whenever you want to read Frankenstein, I'm all ears!! *waves "I'm Morfinyon's #1 voice fan" banner*


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> "The requested media can't be found"...What? I'm sure it recorded. It worked last night.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I have my laptop back.





-Alexandra- said:


> More than a half of the links don't work.


Yeah, I'm haveing a problems with a lot of them now too ... Maybe it is something on Vocaroo's end?




Endless Rainbows said:


> Not a fan of my voice but here's a recording of a quote from Percy Shelley, Mary Shelley's spouse.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I heard yours though and I liked listening to it ^__^


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Hm. I'd like to try again and see if it actually saves and plays back this time. However, my original recording pretty much amounted to "Hi PerC, this is my voice." Which is kind of lame compared to everyone here reading stuff.

Any recommendations? :happy:


----------



## Morfy

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Hm. I'd like to try again and see if it actually saves and plays back this time. However, my original recording pretty much amounted to "Hi PerC, this is my voice." Which is kind of lame compared to everyone here reading stuff.
> 
> Any recommendations? :happy:


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Mr. Meepers said:


> I heard yours though and I liked listening to it ^__^


Mr. Meepers, you're so sweet and snuggable. *waves a Mr. Meepers for President sign*


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Hm. I'd like to try again and see if it actually saves and plays back this time. However, my original recording pretty much amounted to "Hi PerC, this is my voice." Which is kind of lame compared to everyone here reading stuff.
> 
> Any recommendations? :happy:



That is not lame ^__^

You could always say the first thing that comes to mind OR HUG EVERYBODY!!!!!! Oh wait? that only transfers sound, not physical touch 



Endless Rainbows said:


> Mr. Meepers, you're so sweet and snuggable. *waves a Mr. Meepers for President sign*


Awe thank you *snuggles* :kitteh:

:shocked: Wanna be my campaign manager? :shocked:
http://personalitycafe.com/gossip/371194-pcga.html


----------



## WickerDeer

I really appreciate @_EndlessRain_bows excerpts. 

And I am regretting my decision last night and so erasing the evidence.  Plus...it's such a depressing poem. I really shouldn't read it when depressed.


----------



## Purrfessor

meltedsorbet said:


> I really appreciate @_EndlessRain_bows excerpts.
> 
> And I am actually charioted by Bacchus right now. :/ And it can be kind of a depressing poem besides.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> So we'll see if it works.


Wow. <3


----------



## Mr. Meepers

meltedsorbet said:


> I really appreciate @_EndlessRain_bows excerpts.
> 
> And I am actually charioted by Bacchus right now. :/ And it can be kind of a depressing poem besides.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> So we'll see if it works.


You have an interesting voice. I like listening to you :kitteh:


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Because I wanna depress everyone, and I can't think of anything else to read, here's Dulce Et Decorum Est by Wilfred Owen!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## cinnabun

Vocaroo | Voice message


I sound like a burning asshole. Be prepared.


----------



## Morfy

xdollie. said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> I sound like a burning asshole. Be prepared.


you sound so American in a way =D


----------



## cinnabun

Morfinyon said:


> you sound so American in a way =D


Lol! Never heard that one before XD.


----------



## Morfy

xdollie. said:


> Lol! Never heard that one before XD.


idk i think its the way you pronounce a lot of words and the flow of speech owo. Then there are also words you pronounce completely different and in a very Scottish way


----------



## cinnabun

Morfinyon said:


> idk i think its the way you pronounce a lot of words and the flow of speech owo. Then there are also words you pronounce completely different and in a very Scottish way


I sound differently from how i normally would, because my accent is a little thicker. I speak slower and more clearly so people will understand me XDD. Not that I'm saying you guys are stupid, but when I'm not in Scotland and I speak how I normally speak, most people are like WUT.


----------



## 7rr7s

xdollie. said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> I sound like a burning asshole. Be prepared.


So fucking cute. <3.


----------



## Morfy

xdollie. said:


> I sound differently from how i normally would, because my accent is a little thicker. I speak slower and more clearly so people will understand me XDD. Not that I'm saying you guys are stupid, but when I'm not in Scotland and I speak how I normally speak, most people are like WUT.


yea I get that owo. I'm blessed with having a fairly standard German accent but there are some accents that I barely understand. Like I find Dutch more comprehensible than some Swiss German accents


----------



## Mr. Meepers

willow the wisp said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


I listened to that several times. You are a great storyteller. I could see you being great with children during story time ^__^


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I'd love to.. but uh, what should I even say? I NEED SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I'd love to.. but uh, what should I even say? I NEED SUGGESTIONS.


Say whatever is on your mind ... say the first things that pop into your head 

OR You could answer a question, such as:

Do you have a passion(s)? What is it/What are they? What maes you passionate about it? Does it make you feel more human?

OR Why did you choose your username? And how does it relate to you? (or replace "username" with "avatar")

OR you could just talk about how lovable and snuggleable I am :kitteh: :tongue: :crazy: #Vain #FishingForComplimentaryCompliments  :tongue:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Here.

hope it works, I've never used Vocaroo before.


----------



## Thepe

You should all post more voice messages and they should each be around 10 minutes long. You guys are making me fall asleep (it's a compliment in this case).


----------



## will-o'-wisp

Mr. Meepers said:


> I listened to that several times. You are a great storyteller. I could see you being great with children during story time ^__^


Yeah, up to the point where I get carried away and the story takes a sinister turn. Children running, screaming and crying for their parents!! Hehe


----------



## Edwins Hubble

A short excerpt from the workings of the great poet, Ice Cube.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## durd561

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Edwins Hubble said:


> A short excerpt from the workings of the great poet, Ice Cube.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Ice Cube makes entertaining spoken word. I laughed throughout that. Well played, dear sir, well played.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

oraphel said:


> Vocaroo | Voice Message
> Vocaroo | Voice Message
> Vocaroo | Voice Message (Only now do I realize that it's "jumps over," not "jumped over")


What was the second song? At first I thought you were singing some kind of hymn from a Catholic Mass, but now I'm not so sure. Whatever it was though, I like it! :kitteh:


----------



## Edwins Hubble

Endless Rainbows said:


> Ice Cube makes entertaining spoken word. I laughed throughout that. Well played, dear sir, well played.


Haha, I was hoping people would see the humor in it. I'm glad you got a laugh out of it!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

willow the wisp said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Weird how alike we sound. Which area of England are you from?


----------



## Purrfessor

Thepe said:


> You should all post more voice messages and they should each be around 10 minutes long. You guys are making me fall asleep (it's a compliment in this case).


How about I read you an entire book? 

*wonders how long vocaroo will continue to record*

I used to read my ex to sleep. My favorite thing was to listen to her breathing as I read.


----------



## Thepe

Stelliferous said:


> How about I read you an entire book?
> 
> *wonders how long vocaroo will continue to record*
> 
> I used to read my ex to sleep. My favorite thing was to listen to her breathing as I read.


N-no way, really?! If I was a dog you'd see my tail wagging frantically back and forth right now. 
I think Vocaroo messages are up to 14-15 minutes.

So what are you gonna be reading, Stelliferous? Or is it gonna be a surprise?


----------



## Purrfessor

Thepe said:


> N-no way, really?! If I was a dog you'd see my tail wagging frantically back and forth right now.
> I think Vocaroo messages are up to 14-15 minutes.
> 
> So what are you gonna be reading, Stelliferous? Or is it gonna be a surprise?


I can go two directions with this: I can read anything that I would like to read, and I can assure you that my voice should be gentler and filled more with my understanding of spoken words. Or I can read anything you would like to be read and you can expect to hear a hint of understanding and a whole load of my brain working to create understanding as I speak. Mistakes will most likely have a higher rate of occurrence and it may not quite be as satisfying if you are aiming to sleep. However you are INTJ so maybe you might appreciate a bit of thought in my voice.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Here.
> 
> hope it works, I've never used Vocaroo before.


Calling me lovable and snugglable is all you needed to say  :kitteh:

*hugs* ^__^



willow the wisp said:


> Yeah, up to the point where I get carried away and the story takes a sinister turn. Children running, screaming and crying for their parents!! Hehe


Hahaha I mean more of the flow of your voice and how you sounded, I did not mean to read that particular story. Although, as sinister as it was, your voice is still very soothing. Don't ever read a news story like that unless you want this scenerio:

News Caster: Earlier today tragedy ..... horrific murder ... blah blah blah
People watching the News: Awwwe, that's nice
:tongue:


----------



## will-o'-wisp

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Weird how alike we sound. Which area of England are you from?


South


----------



## will-o'-wisp

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha I mean more of the flow of your voice and how you sounded, I did not mean to read that particular story. Although, as sinister as it was, your voice is still very soothing. Don't ever read a news story like that unless you want this scenerio:
> 
> News Caster: Earlier today tragedy ..... horrific murder ... blah blah blah
> People watching the News: Awwwe, that's nice
> :tongue:


_That_​ wasn't sinister!


----------



## Innogen

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> What was the second song? At first I thought you were singing some kind of hymn from a Catholic Mass, but now I'm not so sure. Whatever it was though, I like it! :kitteh:


The song is called "Ecce Gratum." It's the 5th movement from Carl Orlff's "Carmina Burana." A more well-known song from the same cantata would be "O Fortuna," but the number of people who know this is rapidly diminishing... :'(


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

oraphel said:


> The song is called "Ecce Gratum." It's the 5th movement from Carl Orlff's "Carmina Burana." A more well-known song from the same cantata would be "O Fortuna," but the number of people who know this is rapidly diminishing... :'(


Ah, I see! Yes, well I'm only familiar with 2 songs from Carmina Burana, with my personal favorite being, "In Trutina". Either way, great voice :kitteh:.


----------



## Syvelocin

INFP
Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message
I was bored and figured I had to do the second as I have "Nevermore" tattooed on my wrist.


----------



## Thepe

Stelliferous said:


> I can go two directions with this: I can read anything that I would like to read, and I can assure you that my voice should be gentler and filled more with my understanding of spoken words. Or I can read anything you would like to be read and you can expect to hear a hint of understanding and a whole load of my brain working to create understanding as I speak. Mistakes will most likely have a higher rate of occurrence and it may not quite be as satisfying if you are aiming to sleep. However you are INTJ so maybe you might appreciate a bit of thought in my voice.


Hm, I can't think of anything right off the bat that would be good under 15 minutes. Considering that, my request would be your favourite fairy tale.  I feel like having some folkloric short stories.


----------



## 7rr7s

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Edwins Hubble

Syvelocin said:


> INFP
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> I was bored and figured I had to do the second as I have "Nevermore" tattooed on my wrist.


Your voice is very soothing!


----------



## Arakkun

That's my falsetto(?)
Yup, my falsetto suck ~


----------



## Rafiki

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message



not what id have pictured


----------



## Rafiki

your voice is always so soft, you speak so quietly

it's almost as if you're @perpetuallyreticent


----------



## Rafiki

willow the wisp said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


omg who are u <3


----------



## 7rr7s

pancaketreehouse said:


> not what id have pictured


What were you expecting?


----------



## Vincent Trujillo

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1H41XlOAy27


----------



## will-o'-wisp

pancaketreehouse said:


> omg who are u <3


Your worst nightmare


----------



## Rafiki

KindOfBlue06 said:


> What were you expecting?



somewhat of a jazzy voice


----------



## Purrfessor

Wow I just read 20 pages from this book and went to click "stop" and a stupid popup jumped in front of my mouse at the last second and I lost the recording. GG


----------



## WickerDeer

I love so many of these voice recordings. It's fun to hear y'all talk.


----------



## Morfy

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## WickerDeer

Morfinyon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message



*laughing* We could live with unicorns. You know, in The Last Unicorn they were in the ocean. Who knows. Anyway...I love your recording.


----------



## koalaroo

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Arakkun said:


> That's my falsetto(?)
> Yup, my falsetto suck ~


You are really good, especially for falsetto  (My falsetto is really crappy)




Morfinyon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message

:tongue: :crazy:


----------



## Morfy

Mr. Meepers said:


> You are really good, especially for falsetto  (My falsetto is really crappy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> :tongue: :crazy:


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm too sick for this shit.


----------



## Innogen

I spent about an hour recording a song cover for you guys but now I'm afraid to upload it to Vocaroo because I may run into copyright issues.
So you can have this instead. Vocaroo | Voice Message


----------



## JTHearts

I sound like my nose is stuffed up lol, I supposedly don't sound like that irl but that's what I hear in recordings

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Purrfessor

WARNING: white guy rapping

Vocaroo | Voice message

I wanted to hear what I sounded like rapping because in my head I sound so black lolololll.


----------



## orihara

literally me @ every skype call ever Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## x_Rosa_x

I've got videos me talking on youtube lots actually lol.

Baring in mind these are old


----------



## Purrfessor

orihara said:


> literally me @ every skype call ever Vocaroo | Voice message


omg so kawaiiii. You are cute anime girl!!


----------



## orihara

Stelliferous said:


> omg so kawaiiii. You are cute anime girl!!


B-BUT THAT WASN'T EVEN THE KAWAII ONE... MY WEEABOO FEELS... this tho Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Purrfessor

orihara said:


> B-BUT THAT WASN'T EVEN THE KAWAII ONE... MY WEEABOO FEELS... this tho Vocaroo | Voice message


My heart... it's melting. :blushed:


----------



## Deadly Decorum

awkward fairy

Vocaroo | Voice message

narration:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1h0bWAab3ZL


----------



## Tzara

hoopla said:


> awkward fairy
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> narration:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


*Little Comments*


----------



## Du Toit

stelliferous said:


> warning: White guy rapping
> 
> vocaroo | voice message
> 
> i wanted to hear what i sounded like rapping because in my head i sound so black lolololll.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## NIHM

Vocaroo | Voice message

My voice...


----------



## SysterMatic

So..... This was like the first shoot at recording (WITH MY PHONE) so don't kill me plz. 
But it's one of the few "clean" thing I've. 
My english is terrible and I've mistaken some words with other. (And this is why I don't leave message for people in here ahah).
ANYWAY...!
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Roman Empire

NIHM said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> My voice...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FjNpYDA5Br


----------



## NIHM

apa said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


0.o


----------



## Roman Empire

NIHM said:


> 0.o


What do you think about my impression?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

These two variants tell us that one can get a message across in many ways.


----------



## Caged Within

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## FakeLefty

IndigoCopper said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> It's cool hearing other people's voices. There are so many different characteristics.


'MURICAN!!!


----------



## rhoynarqueen

I'm in this video: 




#nerdlord


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rpWMTPzBz4
Good morning!


----------



## Dalton

Moonious said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Good morning!


Vocaroo | Voice message
Good morning to you, too!


----------



## Neuroticon

Vocaroo | Voice message

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rFef9fNEf4

Holy throat cancer, Batman!


----------



## WickerDeer

Here's my recording about anger and hatred. I like it. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Golden Rose

Meltedsorbet said:


> Here's my recording about anger and hatred. I like it.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You have such an INFP voice. Love it.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Meltedsorbet said:


> Here's my recording about anger and hatred. I like it.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your stream of consciousness style is the exact same as mine. Except you have a way cooler and dreamier sounding voice.


----------



## Slagasauras

Muahhaha, you can only hear a glimpse of my voice!
Also this may be a reason to have a captive audience over my vacation videos/photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer

Sporadic Aura said:


> Your stream of consciousness style is the exact same as mine. Except you have a way cooler and dreamier sounding voice.


Thanks. I can't even listen to it this morning because I'm so embarrassed. I really hope my new boyfriend (Hatred) can help me kick my depression in the balls. 
@_Hotaru_ thanks!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HrgJIx87wr


----------



## bleghc

myyyy voice... derp

another dumb thing you probably shouldn't waste your time with lmao

I can't even understand myself listening to this voice recording, jfc. Sorry for how absolutely unclear my voice was. I have a problem with correct pronunciation and diction so y' know. But yeah.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> myyyy voice... derp
> 
> I can't even understand myself listening to this voice recording, jfc. Sorry for how absolutely unclear my voice was. I have a problem with correct pronunciation and diction so y' know. But yeah.


Your voice is as cute as your avatar and name. I didn't think it was possible to be so cute.


----------



## bleghc

Axwell said:


> Your voice is as cute as your avatar and name. I didn't think it was possible to be so cute.












Aha, but seriously, thanks for the compliment. I appreciate the appreciation forrr... my voice! (?) ^^ Haha.


----------



## StarFollowed

It's not working for me


----------



## bleghc

Tangled In Flowers said:


> It's not working for me


Yeah, the app glitches sometimes, unfortunately. You could try uploading a file? If you already didn't do that before. You can just record your voice on something like a phone if you have one, send it to your email, and then upload that on Vocaroo. Or just record your voice from there.


----------



## StarFollowed

))

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## bleghc

^^^ yOU SOUND LIKE A FAIRY.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Tangled In Flowers said:


> ))
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your voice is so lovely. Encore!


----------



## Tzara

I should probably post this here too:


Tzara said:


> 50 Shades of Tzara('s voice)
> 
> Also Spoilers ahead. Just FYI.
> Normal Ending - Vocaroo | Voice message
> Red Ending -http://vocaroo.com/i/s18dnUcTJJab
> Evil Ending - Vocaroo | Voice message
> Dull Ending - Vocaroo | Voice message
> Sad Ending - Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> No Spoilers here:
> Also imperfect Banshee Bonus - Vocaroo | Voice message


Also this:


> Sorry for the whispery voice. Didnt want to wake people up. its almost 4 AM.
> Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## StarFollowed

Vocaroo | Voice message

DD 
@Pobody's Nerfect!!! I love your name!!! ))


----------



## StarFollowed

Axwell said:


> Your voice is so lovely. Encore!


Awww, thank you!! )


----------



## bleghc

unfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. ohmygod <3 :blushed:


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Rinnie said:


> OMG, YOU SOUND SO PROPER AND ENGLISH LOl! I THOUGHT YOU'D BE MORE GHETTO LIKE "EYYYY BITCH, DIS IS YO MOTHERFUCKER DAPHNE, FUCK THE HATERS. PEACE."
> 
> xD


I'm not sure if I should feel happy because this is a compliment or insulted because you're insulting me.

:S

HAHAHA BUT THANK YOU<3


----------



## cinnabun

netfences said:


> Rinnie, that's a bit of a harsh self description but most burning assholes usually benefit from the occasional ointment ^__^
> 
> Seriously, there is lots of inflective liveliness in your voice so just lose the tendency to use the expletives and your voice will instantly acquire charm while still retaining its engaging quality.


Thank you so much


----------



## cinnabun

DaphneDelRey said:


> I'm not sure if I should feel happy because this is a compliment or insulted because you're insulting me.
> 
> :S
> 
> HAHAHA BUT THANK YOU<3


Girl, it's a compliment 

You sound so awesome, but I thought you'd be more ghetto since you're so tough and "don't fuck with me" XD <3.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/k6szzi1xfsehywqb
> @_Lizbeth_ @_Daphne_delray @_Kito_





Rinnie said:


> Girl, it's a compliment
> 
> You sound so awesome, but I thought you'd be more ghetto since you're so tough and "don't fuck with me" XD <3.


i found yours rinnie. I love it!! 
@Daphne you sound fun ^_^


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Rinnie said:


> Girl, it's a compliment
> 
> You sound so awesome, but I thought you'd be more ghetto since you're so tough and "don't fuck with me" XD <3.


Let me try and be ghetto because WHY NOT? LOL! Hang on


----------



## cinnabun

I am creying I even posted that. I sound so boring and weird. WHY AM I TALKING ABOUT THE WEATHER.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Rinnie said:


> Girl, it's a compliment
> 
> You sound so awesome, but I thought you'd be more ghetto since you're so tough and "don't fuck with me" XD <3.


fight me irl 1on1, m8.

Vocaroo | Voice message

edit: I sound so lame, I really want to punch myself in the face XD


----------



## Lizabeth

Rinnie said:


> Or am I....:ninja:


:dry:


----------



## cinnabun

DaphneDelRey said:


> fight me irl 1on1, m8.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Oh my god...I am fucking dead.

Can I be in your gang please?


----------



## Lizabeth

DaphneDelRey said:


> fight me irl 1on1, m8.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


XD 

You're like the cutest gangsta evah! hahaha


----------



## cinnabun

My notifications are orgasming. What is going on.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Rinnie said:


> Oh my god...I am fucking dead.
> 
> Can I be in your gang please?


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Yeah sure, if you're 'ard m8.


----------



## cinnabun

DaphneDelRey said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Yeah sure, if you're 'ard m8.


Hell to the fuck yeah.

Omg, I'm going to make a Rhonda recording soon.

Rhonda is my ghetto alter ego btw xD.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Rinnie said:


> Hell to the fuck yeah.
> 
> Omg, I'm going to make a Rhonda recording soon.
> 
> Rhonda is my ghetto alter ego btw xD.


Mine is called Shaniqua Williams Da 3rd M8.

edit: Or Dreezy, Dreezy works too XD


----------



## cinnabun

Fave voices: Blue, Kito, Daphne, Dreezey (Ghetto Daphne), Daleks, Lassie, Expy, Zombie & Tzara.

These voices...









@Lady Lunar


----------



## Alette

Rinnie said:


> Fave voices: Blue, Kito, Daphne, Dreezey (Ghetto Daphne) & Daleks.
> 
> These voices...


:sad:


----------



## cinnabun

@jeb also has a lovely voice guys <3.


----------



## jeb

Rinnie said:


> My notifications are orgasming. What is going on.


:laughing:



Rinnie said:


> @jeb also has a lovely voice guys <3.


>.>


----------



## Lizabeth

Rinnie said:


> Fave voices: Blue, Kito, Daphne, Dreezey (Ghetto Daphne), Daleks, Lassie, Expy, Zombie & Tzara.
> 
> These voices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lady Lunar



Get Blue to post his voice here. I haven't heard it yet!


----------



## Lizabeth

jeb said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> >.>


Come on, jeb! Share your silken tones with us! :happy:


----------



## jeb

Lizabeth said:


> I mentioned you


There are _two_ post your voice threads?


----------



## StarFollowed

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> @Tangled In Flowers ) Your most recent voice recording on "melancholy" and kind of what it meant to you was definitely relatable. The struggle of being an enneagram 4. :/ (Not sure if "struggle" is necessarily the right word, but uh...yeah.) Of course, not to completely romanticize sadness into turning it into something it's not but then again, well, yeah. I think that listening to that recording was definitely interesting and I now know just a little bit more about you.


) Thank you. ) I feel better now that I've got that off my chest!!! I'm a 9w1, but I have 4w5 as my second heart followed by 7w6 ) D

lol, I'm a very 4-ish 9 though!!! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## bleghc

@Tangled In Flowers o-o If I said something weird or awkward or maybe even offensive or just said something that didn't make sense, please tell me. >____>> EDIT: whoOPSIES, SORRY. I was writing that while I was listening to your recording. But yeah, I guess - the enneagram types that tend to use more... Fi (? Not sure if that's the right word.) I guess. Something like that.


----------



## StarFollowed

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> @Tangled In Flowers o-o If I said something weird or awkward or maybe even offensive or just said something that didn't make sense, please tell me. >____>> EDIT: whoOPSIES, SORRY. I was writing that while I was listening to your recording. But yeah, I guess - the enneagram types that tend to use more... Fi (? Not sure if that's the right word.) I guess. Something like that.


 :shocked::shocked: :laughing: :laughing: :kitteh: 

You're too adorable to offend others!!!!! DD You're so cute!!! But yeah, I totally agree. ) I think if I were a teenager right now though, I would probably test a 4 :kitteh:


----------



## StarFollowed

@Axwell

You've been lurking on here so I have to ask: what do you sound like? )


----------



## Lizabeth

jeb said:


> There are _two_ post your voice threads?


One is top secret :ninja:


----------



## jeb

Lizabeth said:


> One is top secret :ninja:


Noted. =/


----------



## Lizabeth

jeb said:


> Noted. =/


haha! you've heard my voice before. But I'll mention you if you want into da club


----------



## jeb

Lizabeth said:


> haha! you've heard my voice before. But I'll mention you if you want into da club


Sure.


----------



## InTheFridge

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## StarFollowed

)
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Vaan

Tangled In Flowers said:


> )
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Very pretty voice ^_^


----------



## StarFollowed

Vaan said:


> Very pretty voice ^_^


Awww, thank you!!! DD )


----------



## planetanarchy

Does this mean I have to actually unprivate youtube videos, lol. (need a headset to do anything now)


----------



## Isil

@Rinnie: SO HILARIOUS and let's buy sparkly stuff HELL YEAH
(even if that's an old voice message I suppose XD)


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 7rr7s

Rinnie said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> I sound like a burning asshole. Be prepared.


I'm not sure if it;s the shitty vocaroo recording, or what, but you sound alot deeper. You sound more high pitched and excited whenever we talk. Maybe it;s just my presence. . 

Also, you need to record one where you talk about being first on thirsty Thursdays and how you wear vests and put shit in bin bags.


----------



## 7rr7s

DaphneDelRey said:


> I HAVE *ALL THE NERVES!
> *
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> edit: I don't know if you need to turn down your speakers beforehand! Sorry! :X


Badass voice Daphne! I'm going to guess you were born or raised somewhere in South Africa.


----------



## planetanarchy

...


----------



## DAPHNE XO

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Badass voice Daphne! I'm going to guess you were born or raised somewhere in South Africa.


Not even geographically close... but, since it's you Blue, it's close enough. LOL.
:tongue:


----------



## jeb

crumbs said:


> Seeing to type? I've MEMORIZED this thing, baby.


Ohhh, well then. My apologies, miss. 



> You can always draw eyebrows on, but woman staches create this slight shadow under my nose that is just oh so delectable and is very difficult to mimic. Also, that would huuuuurt. At least I've had my eyebrows waxed before.
> 
> And don't think I've forgotten about asking you to post your voice >


Ahh, going to join the ghetto tribe and do the drawn in eyebrows, then. Maybe @Rinnie and @DaphneDelRey can give you pointers? 

And I already posted my voice, silly. It's in this thread a couple pages back.


----------



## StarFollowed

Meltedsorbet said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> You can listen to this one before going to sleep...It's a bedtime story.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


))) DD )
Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## crumbs

jeb said:


> Ohhh, well then. My apologies, miss.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, going to join the ghetto tribe and do the drawn in eyebrows, then. Maybe @Rinnie and @DaphneDelRey can give you pointers?
> 
> And I already posted my voice, silly. It's in this thread *a couple pages* back.


"a couple pages" 

*spends half an hour trying to find it* 

I give up. But apparently you have very silken tones. *shrugs* 

I just read the whole thing. Behold, you are now in the presence of Latisha Denise Diaz. You may call me LaDeeDee. It's okay, cringing is part of the pronunciation. 



Tangled In Flowers said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> My attempt at poetry lmao!! :laughing: :laughing: It's too funny. )


You're. So. Cute.


----------



## jeb

crumbs said:


> "a couple pages"
> 
> *spends half an hour trying to find it*
> 
> I give up. But apparently you have very silken tones. *shrugs*
> 
> I just read the whole thing. Behold, you are now in the presence of Latisha Denise Diaz. You may call me LaDeeDee. It's okay, cringing is part of the pronunciation.


Apparently there's a whole new school of accessorizing to go with your new eyebrows, LaDeeDee. The only other time I've heard cringing as part of pronunciation is Klingon. Is that where your ghetto tribe hails from?


Oh and here:


jeb said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## StarFollowed

Meltedsorbet said:


> <3 I wnt to hug all the bugs too.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XTiPwjvnxS


----------



## crumbs

jeb said:


> Apparently there's a whole new school of accessorizing to go with your new eyebrows, LaDeeDee. The only other time I've heard cringing as part of pronunciation is Klingon. Is that where your ghetto tribe hails from?
> 
> 
> Oh and here:


I now understand the Teal'c picture. :') 

Nah, my ghetto tribe's from Narnia. I was named after the great LaDeeDee Pevensie.


----------



## jeb

crumbs said:


> I now understand the Teal'c picture. :')
> 
> Nah, my ghetto tribe's from Narnia. I was named after the great LaDeeDee Pevensie.


+10pts for knowing stargate.

Ah, Narnian ghetto tribe, interesting. Unfortunately I don't have a wardrobe so I'll never get to visit your Narnian hood. What do you guys rap battle about in Narnia?


----------



## Necrilia

@Tangled In Flowers

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## bleghc

@Tangled In Flowers ^^^ Agreed. unfhhh >/////<

second more brief summarization of what i tried to say because there were just so many awkward stutters and there was absolutely no clarity in it >_>


----------



## StarFollowed

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> @Tangled In Flowers ^^^ Agreed. unfhhh >/////<


:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::laughing::laughing::blushed::blushed::blushed::happy:

)

EDIT: I'll soon come up with a reply!!!! :laughing: :happy: :blushed:


----------



## crumbs

jeb said:


> +10pts for knowing stargate.
> 
> Ah, Narnian ghetto tribe, interesting. Unfortunately I don't have a wardrobe so I'll never get to visit your Narnian hood. What do you guys rap battle about in Narnia?


Actually, closets work, too. Be ready for the puns when you leave Narnia, though. 

Stargate S-G1 was my childhood. I remember having a slight thing for O'Neill and being so confused because he had white hair and only really old guys have white hair. 

Enough derailing, then. Finally got the duct tape off with my woman stache still in tact :{D 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## jeb

crumbs said:


> Actually, closets work, too. Be ready for the puns when you leave Narnia, though.
> 
> Stargate S-G1 was my childhood. I remember having a slight thing for O'Neill and being so confused because he had white hair and only really old guys have white hair.
> 
> Enough derailing, then. Finally got the duct tape off with my woman stache still in tact :{D
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


SG-1. SGA... I miss them. Why is there no more Stargate? :crying:

Outstanding poem. Is that something you use in your Narnian ghetto rap battles? I could reciprocate by getting out my handy pocketbook of Vogon poetry and reading for you?


----------



## crumbs

jeb said:


> SG-1. SGA... I miss them. Why is there no more Stargate? :crying:
> 
> Outstanding poem. Is that something you use in your Narnian ghetto rap battles? I could reciprocate by getting out my handy pocketbook of Vogon poetry and reading for you?


I'm almost kind of glad they didn't string it along like some other shows or movies *glares at Star Wars*. At least it had a full two seasons before it disappeared. Tbh, I began to lose interest in SGA, even though it was good. It's been soooo long since I've seen either, though, so maybe I'll feel the same way after rewatching it. 

Vogon?? This may be a ghetto, but we Narnians like to die with honor.


----------



## Slagasauras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb

crumbs said:


> I'm almost kind of glad they didn't string it along like some other shows or movies *glares at Star Wars*. At least it had a full two seasons before it disappeared. Tbh, I began to lose interest in SGA, even though it was good. It's been soooo long since I've seen either, though, so maybe I'll feel the same way after rewatching it.
> 
> Vogon?? This may be a ghetto, but we Narnians like to die with honor.


Took me three months, but I just finished a complete SG1 and SGA marathon at work :laughing: Somehow it only gets better. 

Pffft, don't hate on Vogon poetry! Its ripe with imagery! That and I don't have any other pocketbooks to read from.


----------



## Neuroticon

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## bleghc

@Tangled In Flowers wHat no it's fine you don't need to come up with one. .///. This adds to the list of reasons as to why you're so amazing. You're always so... I think generous is the right word? With your time into trying to find genuine compliments/responses. But yeah. I could literally make a list of reasons why you're so perfect and it would literally be almost infinite, trust me. >o<


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Meltedsorbet said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> You can listen to this one before going to sleep...It's a bedtime story.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


This is amazing. I can now have sweet dreams. 

Your voice is so smooth and dreamy, I love it so much that I just want to hear you narrate a whole hour long bed time story! 

roud:


----------



## Chesire Tower

Hotaru said:


> So I was in the chatbox and this happened:
> 
> Hotes sounding ridiculous


That's adorable; it sounds either New Zealand or South African.


----------



## Wellsy

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Chesire Tower

Kito said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> @_Rinnie_ @_Lady Lunar @Owner Of A Lonely Heart_


You sound like Liam Gallagher.


----------



## Amaryllis

Wellsy said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


So that is what an australian accent is like! I find it fascinating how the english language can sound so many different ways! Yours is quite charming indeed :kitteh:


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Necrilia

@ Amaryllis

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Wellsy said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


OMFG!!! Wellsssyyyyy!! Your voice! Your accent!!!! I have no idea what you were saying but I loved every second of it.


----------



## Amaryllis

Necrilia said:


> @ Amaryllis
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I really understand what you mean, when I see a group of kids from afar having fun I think "Oh they are so cute!" but when you're forced to hear them for a long amount of time the cuteness fades into annoyingness and you really wish you had brought ear muffs :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kito said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


dayum boi.


----------



## StarFollowed

Meltedsorbet said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


) There are no words to describe how beautiful this story is!!!! D It's so wonderfully magical!!! You're a fantastic storyteller!!!! Thank you!!!! )

Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ikzkV1GU3c


----------



## olonny

Wellsy said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Aussie accent = Best.Accent.Ever


----------



## WickerDeer

stultum said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message

I had to stop early...but was also considering that maybe it just isn't as fun anymore when it's not new and when it's been memorized, and so that shows in the tone of voice. I started whispering at the end a little, because of privacy. : / Expression has been a challenge I've been thinking about lately though.


@_Tangled In Flowers_ 

I am going to reply to you in vocaroo...but for now I just want to thank you.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Rinnie said:


> Um...whatever. I sound...weirdly shy. I'm feeling anti-social, leave me alone XD.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message












:th_love:


----------



## StarFollowed

netfences said:


> Oh my goodness, I seem to have hit the nail on the head with my description of Tangled in Flowers in *this post*. She sounds exactly like I expected her to sound. Amazing! Does anyone else think the verbal description matches her voice?


) I guess you'd be surprised to know that I actually have black hair. ) :tongue:


----------



## StarFollowed

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> second more brief summarization of what i tried to say because there were just so many awkward stutters and there was absolutely no clarity in it >_>


Vocaroo | Voice message

You. Are. The. Sweetest. Person. Ever. Omg. I am seriously just like :blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed: Thank you for your kind words and I love all the positivity you radiate!!! You are a vibrant, authentic, lovely soul who is so encouraging and easy to talk to!!! I appreciate it soooo much!!!! D You are just so sweet and so genuine. )) Thank you for making this place so much fun!!! You are always making people laugh, and I love your beautiful spirit!! You really know how to brighten people's days. )) 

THANK YOU!!! )) We all adore you!!! :kitteh: :kitteh: 

And you're always welcome to PM me whenever you want. ) If you ever want to talk to someone, or are feeling down, or just need to vent, I'm here!!! )

Lots of <3 for you!!!! )) D


----------



## bleghc

Tangled In Flowers said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> You. Are. The. Sweetest. Person. Ever. Omg. I am seriously just like :blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed: Thank you for your kind words and I love all the positivity you radiate!!! You are a vibrant, authentic, lovely soul who is so encouraging and easy to talk to!!! I appreciate it soooo much!!!! D You are just so sweet and so genuine. )) Thank you for making this place so much fun!!! You are always making people laugh, and I love your beautiful spirit!! You really know how to brighten people's days. ))
> 
> THANK YOU!!! )) We all adore you!!! :kitteh: :kitteh:
> 
> And you're always welcome to PM me whenever you want. ) If you ever want to talk to someone, or are feeling down, or just need to vent, I'm here!!! )
> 
> Lots of <3 for you!!!! )) D


:') (P.S. The amount of posts that some people may view as "spam" was/is totally worth it. >)


----------



## netfences

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> The amount of posts that some people may view as "spam" was/is totally worth it.


+1


Tangled In Flowers said:


> I guess you'd be surprised to know that I actually have black hair.


Some people just make more sense as a blonde even when they aren't ^_^.
You'd probably be surprised to know that I'm a blonde with deep auburn facial hair and multi-color body hair. Nature plays all kinds of tricks on us so the best thing we can do is be amused by it.


----------



## jeb

This is getting emotional.


----------



## StarFollowed

jeb said:


> This is getting emotional.


) More like:



























)


----------



## WickerDeer

@_Tangled In Flowers

_Vocaroo | Voice message

Here's Skeleton Woman collected by Clarissa Pinkola Estes...it's long and I was sort of whispering so I apologize for the gulping (I am drinking a carbonated kombucha soda). Thanks so much for the kind words and sharing the story. I hope you have a wonderful week. I will probably put a break on my vocaroos after this (I have to go make a pizza), but it's been a pleasure talking with you.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Alette

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/fnwr3c69axq8gfo7

>.<


----------



## Lizabeth

Lady Lunar said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/fnwr3c69axq8gfo7
> 
> >.<


Lassie!!!!!! <3333333

Seriously, you're too adorable. More please!!!!!!! 

(I've been using that word far too often lately. But that's because of all the adorableness on this forum...)


----------



## Alette

Lizabeth said:


> Lassie!!!!!! <3333333
> 
> Seriously, you're too adorable. More please!!!!!!!
> 
> (I've been using that word far too often lately. But that's because of all the adorableness on this forum...)


It's easier when I have something to talk about.


----------



## Lizabeth

Dabbling said:


> Have you done one? This is a really long thread to look through to find the answer myself... What would I *say*, anyway?


Say anything! We'll be so impressed and distracted by your sophisticated British accent that whatever you say will sound brilliant anyway :happy:


----------



## Dabbling

Lizabeth said:


> Say anything! We'll be so impressed and distracted by your sophisticated British accent that whatever you say will sound brilliant anyway :happy:


Yessss. That point had not escaped me...


----------



## jeb

Dabbling said:


> Have you done one? This is a really long thread to look through to find the answer myself... What would I *say*, anyway?



Yep, I've done one. I don't know what to say either. I can give you something to read, if that would help? Don't ask @Lizabeth what to say, though 



jeb said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Lizabeth

jeb said:


> Yep, I've done one. I don't know what to say either. I can give you something to read, if that would help? Don't ask @Lizabeth what to say, though


Don't ask me what to say? I give awesome suggestions! You INTJs just never listen to me


----------



## jeb

Lizabeth said:


> Don't ask me what to say? I give awesome suggestions! You INTJs just never listen to me


----------



## Dabbling

Lizabeth said:


> Don't ask me what to say? I give awesome suggestions! You INTJs just never listen to me


Go on then, make your suggestions...

I *always* listen...











and often laugh.


----------



## Dabbling

jeb said:


>


That's excellent...very much ENFP / INTJ...perfect!


----------



## jeb

Dabbling said:


> That's excellent...very much ENFP / INTJ...perfect!


My suggestions for your vocaroo:

Delightful Vogon Poetry

The WikiHow for how to become a theoretical physicist


----------



## StarFollowed

Watcher of the Skies said:


> ❂Here Goes teh Fail❂
> Also I'm curious if this is understandable at all. Not speaking English on daily basis, you know.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> (I was going to sing a song but the microphone intimidates me :'>)












I LOVE THIS!!!! MORE!!!! (I will respond to all of this soon!!!!) DDDD

<3 <3


----------



## Lizabeth

jeb said:


>


Ewww! That's disgusting! *is a germophobe* *needs lysol for skin!* 



Dabbling said:


> Go on then, make your suggestions...
> 
> I *always* listen...
> 
> and often laugh.


:dry:

But fine! How about if you read this: 

No shame but mine; I must, forsooth, be forc'd
To give my hand, oppos'd against my heart,
Unto a mad-brain rudesby, full of spleen,
Who woo'd in haste and means to wed at leisure.
I told you, I, he was a frantic fool,
Hiding his bitter jests in blunt behaviour;
And, to be noted for a merry man,
He'll woo a thousand, 'point the day of marriage,
Make friends invited, and proclaim the banns;
Yet never means to wed where he hath woo'd.
Now must the world point at poor Katherine,
And say 'Lo, there is mad Petruchio's wife,
If it would please him come and marry her!'


----------



## StarFollowed

Lady Isla said:


> Here I am...
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I love your voice!!!! It's so positive and happy!!! We need more people like you on the 'net!!!! DD

For some reason, you remind me of Kirsten Dunst!!!!!!! :crazy: :crazy: :laughing:



















<3 <3


----------



## crumbs

Lizabeth said:


> Say anything! We'll be so impressed and distracted by your sophisticated British accent that whatever you say will sound brilliant anyway :happy:


yooooo post a Vocaroo. I need a voice to read your posts in that isn't Morgan Freeman's.


----------



## Sygma

Lizabeth said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Haha that's just not fair, what a wonderful voice :happy:


----------



## Lizabeth

crumbs said:


> yooooo post a Vocaroo. I need a voice to read your posts in that isn't Morgan Freeman's.



hahahahaha! OMG! I sound like Morgan Freeman in your head? :laughing:

and I did post a vocaroo in response to Sygma's. It's just not in my real accent :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth

Sygma said:


> Haha that's just not fair, what a wonderful voice :happy:


:blushed:

Tell that to @cue5c. He says I sound like a telephone sales agent :sad:


----------



## Sygma

@cue5c y u break @Lizabeth feelings ? why. WHY. just stahp


----------



## Dabbling

Lizabeth said:


> Ewww! That's disgusting! *is a germophobe* *needs lysol for skin!*
> 
> 
> 
> :dry:
> 
> But fine! How about if you read this:
> 
> No shame but mine; I must, forsooth, be forc'd
> To give my hand, oppos'd against my heart,
> Unto a mad-brain rudesby, full of spleen,
> Who woo'd in haste and means to wed at leisure.
> I told you, I, he was a frantic fool,
> Hiding his bitter jests in blunt behaviour;
> And, to be noted for a merry man,
> He'll woo a thousand, 'point the day of marriage,
> Make friends invited, and proclaim the banns;
> Yet never means to wed where he hath woo'd.
> Now must the world point at poor Katherine,
> And say 'Lo, there is mad Petruchio's wife,
> If it would please him come and marry her!'


hahahahaha...well, I just might!


----------



## Lizabeth

Sygma said:


> @cue5c y u break @Lizabeth feelings ? why. WHY. just stahp


Seriously! He's so mean to me all the time. And I'm nothing but sweet and kind to him. Like always. *nods*


----------



## Sygma

Lizabeth said:


> Seriously! He's so mean to me all the time. And I'm nothing but sweet and kind to him. Like always. *nods*


Poor little thing :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth

Sygma said:


> Poor little thing :tongue:


At least I have you to comfort me :wink:


----------



## Sygma

Lizabeth said:


> At least I have you to comfort me :wink:


yup, and if I play my card just right, can I have pancakes ?


----------



## Lizabeth

Sygma said:


> yup, and if I play my card just right, can I have pancakes ?


hahahaha!

I'm not sure what that means but...


----------



## Dabbling

Lizabeth said:


> But fine! How about if you read this:
> 
> No shame but mine; I must, forsooth, be forc'd
> To give my hand, oppos'd against my heart,
> Unto a mad-brain rudesby, full of spleen,
> Who woo'd in haste and means to wed at leisure.
> I told you, I, he was a frantic fool,
> Hiding his bitter jests in blunt behaviour;
> And, to be noted for a merry man,
> He'll woo a thousand, 'point the day of marriage,
> Make friends invited, and proclaim the banns;
> Yet never means to wed where he hath woo'd.
> Now must the world point at poor Katherine,
> And say 'Lo, there is mad Petruchio's wife,
> If it would please him come and marry her!'


 @jeb, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @g_w, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## FakeLefty

Dabbling said:


> @_jeb_, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @_g_w_, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Sounds more interesting than my generic American (and perhaps a bit of Canadian) accent.


----------



## jeb

Dabbling said:


> @jeb, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @g_w, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Dabbling said:


> @jeb, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @g_w, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I was hoping you were going to do that! yay!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sygma said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


you can stick your baguette u---ahem I mean pffffft no.... not me....
lol actually no I'm good...


----------



## prplchknz

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## jeb

prplchknz said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


"stuff and things" very impressive :tongue: 

Also, I like your avatar!


----------



## prplchknz

jeb said:


> "stuff and things" very impressive :tongue:
> 
> Also, I like your avatar!


yes stuff and things, totes


----------



## Sygma

AddictiveMuse said:


> you can stick your baguette u---ahem I mean pffffft no.... not me....
> lol actually no I'm good...


Should I fetch you a glass of water ?


----------



## Lizabeth

Dabbling said:


> @jeb, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @g_w, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


<333333

Can you read me bits of Shakespeare everyday from now on? As bedtime stories? :happy:


----------



## Sygma

Dabbling said:


> @jeb, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @g_w, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Aaaaaaw such a classical reading ... *swoons* I mean *manly punch the table*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sygma said:


> Should I fetch you a glass of water ?


might go well with the baguette...I mean ... I actually have no Idea how to respond to this haha XD


----------



## Sygma

AddictiveMuse said:


> might go well with the baguette...I mean ... I actually have no Idea how to respond to this haha XD


:tongue:


----------



## g_w

Dabbling said:


> @_jeb_, this was way preferable to attempting the Vogon poetry... @_g_w_, you're into Shakespeare, aren't you?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Ah, yes. _The Shaming of the True_, wasn't it? :ninja: 

Your voice could easily do radio, or breakfast cereal commercials, by the way.


----------



## g_w

Lizabeth said:


> Don't ask me what to say? I give awesome suggestions! You INTJs just never listen to me


OK, Lizabeth, I'll bite. Limited time offer. Otherwise, I'll pick one of my own.
And I guarantee it'll be _esoteric_.

EDIT: Did a test run, it isn't recording. Apparently I need a microphone; the help page says the one on a pair of headphones may work. I'll try that later. 

Need dinner and have some programming to do...


----------



## Lizabeth

g_w said:


> OK, Lizabeth, I'll bite. Limited time offer. Otherwise, I'll pick one of my own.
> And I guarantee it'll be _esoteric_.


Esoteric would be fun I'm sure, but since I like telling INTJ's what to do :happy:

How about some more Shakespeare? (bonus points if you can identify the source!):

She would have died later anyway. That news was bound to come someday. Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow. The days creep slowly along until the end of time. And every day that’s already happened has taken fools that much closer to their deaths. Out, out, brief candle. Life is nothing more than an illusion. It’s like a poor actor who struts and worries for his hour on the stage and then is never heard from again. Life is a story told by an idiot, full of noise and emotional disturbance but devoid of meaning.


----------



## g_w

Lizabeth said:


> Esoteric would be fun I'm sure, but since I like telling INTJ's what to do :happy:
> 
> How about some more Shakespeare? (bonus points if you can identify the source!):
> 
> She would have died later anyway. That news was bound to come someday. Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow. The days creep slowly along until the end of time. And every day that’s already happened has taken fools that much closer to their deaths. Out, out, brief candle. Life is nothing more than an illusion. It’s like a poor actor who struts and worries for his hour on the stage and then is never heard from again. Life is a story told by an idiot, full of noise and emotional disturbance but devoid of meaning.


Gotta be Beth. :dry:


----------



## Lizabeth

g_w said:


> Gotta be Beth. :dry:


My friend @J Squirrel told me that when you INTJ's are like this :dry: on the outside, you're really like this :tongue: :crazy: :kitteh: on the inside. So I shall keep that in mind as I await your rendition :happy:


----------



## bluh

My cat started to bite/kiss/try to kill me during this. His name is Arthur. 

Wow I am terrible at being serious. 
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Mac The Knife

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Lizabeth

g_w said:


> @_Lizabeth_, @_Dabbling_ --
> 
> Err, umm, my apologies and all that, but the microphone on my Mac didn't pic up. I thought I had headphones, and I did, but they had no microphone attachment.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have an extra pair of headphones with a microphone at work. Therefore I ask your indulgence until tomorrow evening (I hope they are still there).
> 
> Must go...spent the day cooking and now the cat has crapped in the living room: which requires that not only do I need to clean up that mess, but implies that the litter box is rife with tokens of small esteem...


I'm sure the waiting will make the final experience that much more precious  

And you just cited one of my many reasons for not owning a pet and enjoying other people's pets instead :wink:


----------



## g_w

g_w said:


> @_Lizabeth_, @_Dabbling_ --
> 
> Err, umm, my apologies and all that, but the microphone on my Mac didn't pic up. I thought I had headphones, and I did, but they had no microphone attachment.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have an extra pair of headphones with a microphone at work. Therefore I ask your indulgence until tomorrow evening (I hope they are still there).
> 
> Must go...spent the day cooking and now the cat has crapped in the living room: which requires that not only do I need to clean up that mess, but implies that the litter box is rife with tokens of small esteem...


Headphones from work didn't work. 
Internal microphone on Mac shows the meter climbing as I talk while testing said internal microphone,
but when I go to Vocaroo it keeps saying "nothing was recorded."

I thought I went to the privacy settings and said "always ask" but it's still not working.

Any suggestions? iMac running latest Yosemite.


----------



## jeb

g_w said:


> Headphones from work didn't work.
> Internal microphone on Mac shows the meter climbing as I talk while testing said internal microphone,
> but when I go to Vocaroo it keeps saying "nothing was recorded."
> 
> I thought I went to the privacy settings and said "always ask" but it's still not working.
> 
> Any suggestions? iMac running latest Yosemite.


I had the same issue with Mac. Try right clicking where it says "click to record" and then click on Settings. Should be a bunch of options you can go through and it should start working.


----------



## g_w

jeb said:


> I had the same issue with Mac. Try right clicking where it says "click to record" and then click on Settings. Should be a bunch of options you can go through and it should start working.


In theory, that's good news, Jeb.

But I can't find any "Settings" button...


----------



## jeb

g_w said:


> In theory, that's good news, Jeb.
> 
> But I can't find any "Settings" button...


Hmm... it should be one of the options that comes up when you right click. If we're running the same version of the OS, I'm not sure why it wouldn't pop up. Admittedly, I had to fiddle with it for about 20 minutes to get it to work, but I'm kind of a derp with these things. 

Sad face, g_w.


----------



## FakeLefty

PC > Mac

That is all. 

erc2:


----------



## WickerDeer

Faerie Fragments That Shine said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Thank you for these descriptions! They were a delight to listen to, and very helpful.

Yes--this question is open to everyone, and I appreciate your thoughtful answers!


----------



## Sir Monocle

@Lizabeth, @olonny

I propose people do a karaoke of a song from whichever country they come from..... However badly it sounds. In your native language. :wink:

I'll start off. ;D

This one is called Mujeres Divinas by Vicente Fernandez. Ranchero music from Mexico. Man..... I sucked. I should have at least put the music in the background so that it would go a little over my voice. XD Anywho, here it is:

Vocaroo | Voice message

Here is the original so you can see how much I sucked. XD


----------



## Macrosapien

Vocaroo | Voice message

A few warnings...

1) I'm experiencing a stomach thingy, so I am a little, as they say, under the weather... whatever that means.. lol like really.

2) This computer I am working on sucks so bad. It's not regular one, but a sucky old one, so the voice recording has moments where it skips, like in the very beginning, I said I was sick and something else, but this computer is so slow... also skipped during a poem I was reading which sucks, because i liked that one the most. I'll just post it here right here real quick:



Pseudonymity said:


> Pantheistic treatise
> 
> I am the dust of the earth,
> pain reminds me of my birth,
> the cries which sang when i was unearthed,
> time passed and took its worth,
> my body knows my first breath did hurt,
> that it arrived by breech birth,
> My back saw the light first for what its worth,
> Vision on the opposite end in dark like Perth,
> When I saw the world I could see its girth,
> the space around it, I was alert,
> 
> 
> As the moments passed I loss my vision,
> traded it for revisions,
> the forms now had definition,
> where before they were without opinion,
> I know them by their composition,
> It all appeared to me like apparitions,
> We are born magicians,
> We don't impose but see what life has written,
> We all lived in intuition,
> But now we are all conditioned,
> Adjusted sight has obscured our vision,
> Now the forms has us in submission,
> our essence experiencing decomposition,
> where is our will, we have no volition,
> 
> If only we could remember our mission,
> Way before we experienced inner partition,
> As space dust from nuclear fission,
> When we had a different cognition,
> Not yet flesh but elements not coalition,
> Well before our earthly expeditions,
> When the Sun had its first phase transition,
> Our Being of Light where we arisen,
> The author of all our ambitions,
> Core of us, our life in it's provision,
> The light of it surrounds us this is ancient wisdom,
> It absorbs us united and expels us divided,
> It is our prism,
> A multiplicity in Unity,
> What a thought, this is my position.
> 
> Pantheistic recognition


3) This video is over 11 mins. just giving a heads up.


----------



## StarFollowed

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Lizabeth

Sir Monocle said:


> @Lizabeth, @olonny
> 
> I propose people do a karaoke of a song from whichever country they come from..... However badly it sounds. In your native language. :wink:
> 
> I'll start off. ;D
> 
> This one is called Mujeres Divinas by Vicente Fernandez. Ranchero music from Mexico. Man..... I sucked. I should have at least put the music in the background so that it would go a little over my voice. XD Anywho, here it is:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Here is the original so you can see how much I sucked. XD


Oooh...my....there's something about a man serenading en Espanol...*fans self*

I'll have to treat you to a private concert. Any requests? :wink:


----------



## Sir Monocle

Lizabeth said:


> Oooh...my....there's something about a man serenading en Espanol...*fans self*
> 
> I'll have to treat you to a private concert. Any requests? :wink:


Oh you can sing anything you want. ;D


----------



## johnnyyukon

g_w said:


> Headphones from work didn't work.
> Internal microphone on Mac shows the meter climbing as I talk while testing said internal microphone,
> but when I go to Vocaroo it keeps saying "nothing was recorded."
> 
> I thought I went to the privacy settings and said "always ask" but it's still not working.
> 
> Any suggestions? iMac running latest Yosemite.


Time to geek out.


I'm using a Mac Mini at the moment, with no mic hooked up, but yes, you should see those bars fill up when you talk. Make sure to check that little box, "Show Volume in menu bar." 














Now normally, clicking on that volume icon will just change the volume, but if you hold down "option" you can quickly change your input/output settings. Make sure it says "internal microphone" or headset or whatever.












Sounds like you're using Chrome. If so, here's my settings. "Media" is what to look at.















It's on default for me and that always works but if you click on it, you can specify whatever "headphones" "Internal mic"


----------



## johnnyyukon

jeb said:


> How do you guys figure out what you want to say in your vocaroos?


I do what Watcher tells me to do.




Watcher of the Skies said:


> Say "No mercy for traitors" if you can make it sound intimidating


But already did it awhile back.




Faerie Fragments That Shine said:


> @Meltedsorbet Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Passage from Stardust:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> )



You ladies both have nice "Ss"






Vocaroo | Voice message



me^^^^ round 4, 5?


----------



## g_w

I've never used Chrome; Flash player had a similar set of permissions and I had "Ask" instead of "Always Allow"...that may be part of the problem.


----------



## Narcissus

@johnnyyukon I told u a lie, "znakomity" is singular, not plural. Just so you know.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Watcher of the Skies said:


> @johnnyyukon I told u a lie, "znakomity" is singular, not plural. Just so you know.


Geeeeez isn't that your first language??


----------



## Narcissus

johnnyyukon said:


> Geeeeez isn't that your first language??


Yes but the words "plural" and "singular" have a similar vibe so I mistook those. _English_ is _not_ my first language.


----------



## johnnyyukon

QuiteCharmed said:


> I could also tell from your pics lol
> 
> So west of the Mississippi river? I'm gonna guess Louisiana or maybe Texas?
> I'm Texan but I don't have a southern accent at all haha


Ha, cheater!! Yeah I'm pretty country I suppose.

You're so damn close, but it's one of those states that no one ever thinks about, Arkansas.

There's about 2 places in the state that's bearable, Little Rock and Northwest Arkansas (even though I'm in Florida now).

I was raised in NW and it's a huge University town 80,000 people PLUS about 20,000 students.

Kind of an oasis from the rest of the hillbillies.

Do you have an accent when you're around others with accents, like family? You DEFINITELY don't have one that I could tell.

Mine thickens up a bit at times, but I don't feel like I have one that's super obvious, maybe to them Yankees. You tell me?


----------



## QuiteCharmed

johnnyyukon said:


> Ha, cheater!! Yeah I'm pretty country I suppose.
> 
> You're so damn close, but it's one of those states that no one ever thinks about, Arkansas.
> 
> There's about 2 places in the state that's bearable, Little Rock and Northwest Arkansas (even though I'm in Florida now).
> 
> I was raised in NW and it's a huge University town 80,000 people PLUS about 20,000 students.
> 
> Kind of an oasis from the rest of the hillbillies.
> 
> Do you have an accent when you're around others with accents, like family? You DEFINITELY don't have one that I could tell.
> 
> Mine thickens up a bit at times, but I don't feel like I have one that's super obvious, maybe to them Yankees. You tell me?


Oh yeah I totally did forget about Arkansas lol! I actually have some family there in the Little Rock area. My cousin goes to the University of Arkansas

I think sometimes my accent is noticeable when I'm around my mom's parents hahaha

Yeah I don't think yours is SUPER obvious but it is slightly there. 

Guess what city in Texas I was born in


----------



## johnnyyukon

QuiteCharmed said:


> Oh yeah I totally did forget about Arkansas lol! I actually have some family there in the Little Rock area. My cousin goes to the University of Arkansas
> 
> I think sometimes my accent is noticeable when I'm around my mom's parents hahaha
> 
> Yeah I don't think yours is SUPER obvious but it is slightly there.
> 
> Guess what city in Texas I was born in


Yeah, it's usually "Arkansas, what the hell is in Arkansas?" "Ummmm Wal-Mart?"


Oh geez, Texas is a freakin' country. And with no accent, no idea. Austin? Houston or Dallas.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, it's usually "Arkansas, what the hell is in Arkansas?" "Ummmm Wal-Mart?"
> 
> 
> Oh geez, Texas is a freakin' country. And with no accent, no idea. Austin? Houston or Dallas.



Congrats you win! I was born in Austin erc2:


----------



## johnnyyukon

QuiteCharmed said:


> Congrats you win! I was born in Austin erc2:



heheh, YAYYYYY!!!

It's the only place I could think that would have minimal accent. And you're lucky, I've heard Austin is the BOMB.


----------



## johnnyyukon

And now, lets practice German!! 

Secret: it sucks!!






Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## DemonAbyss10

The Voice of DA10, ISTP. Or whatever, I really don't care.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Son of Mercury

Lady Isla said:


> Can you moonwalk too?


I am currently a level 53 Moonwalker.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Where am I from?

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## ECM

Abraham Law said:


> I am currently a level 53 Moonwalker.


high five, I can moonwalk too.


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Where am I from?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Germany, that's all I know. And I swear I cheated nicht.

Bayerisch?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> Germany, that's all I know. And I swear I cheated nicht.
> 
> Bayerisch?


Germany? Good guess. That's my nationality. The fun part is that I actually have a Dutch accent - because I learned English in the Netherlands, and have always lived there, in the north (I have lived in all three northern provinces.) my family comes from Lower Saxony though.

Also: you sure you didn't just remember from some chat conversation, hmm?


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Germany? Good guess. That's my nationality. The fun part is that I actually have a Dutch accent - because I learned English in the Netherlands, and have always lived there, in the north (I have lived in all three northern provinces.) my family comes from Lower Saxony though.
> 
> Also: you sure you didn't just remember from some chat conversation, hmm?


To be honest, everyone on here always changing their names, avatars, I don't know who's who half the time and don't always trust my memory, damn name change thread.

I lived in germany for a bit so I feel I have an ok ear for it, but apparently not!! But I guess dutch came from germanic languages?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> To be honest, everyone on here always changing their names, avatars, I don't know who's who half the time and don't always trust my memory, damn name change thread.
> 
> I lived in germany for a bit so I feel I have an ok ear for it, but apparently not!! But I guess dutch came from germanic languages?


*So does English*

German and Dutch sound alike, but Dutch has harsher sounds, the gurgling _G_ and growling R. (Compare to Welsh.) German on the other hand has the clear separation between words that sound harsh to people that are used to words merging into each other as they are spoken.


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> *So does English*
> 
> German and Dutch sound alike, but Dutch has harsher sounds, the gurgling _G_ and growling R. (Compare to Welsh.) German on the other hand has the clear separation between words that sound harsh to people that are used to words merging into each other as they are spoken.


Heh, nice summary. Never looked at it that way.


----------



## olonny

ok so there was this challenge by @Sir Monocle. Heads up, I totally suck at singing :ninja:

Just the beginning. I didn't want to embarrass myself too much

Vocaroo | Voice message 

And this is the real song:


----------



## olonny

Here's a short reading from one of my all-time favourite books (Fall of Giants by Ken Follett. No spoiler, I promise) 

in my native language:
Vocaroo | Voice message

Aaaand in English: 
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## knife

I was slightly tipsy when I recorded this. Behold: The Sound of Philadelphia!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

knife said:


> I was slightly tipsy when I recorded this. Behold: The Sound of Philadelphia!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Lol, after listening to some of that, I think you qualify for a little more than tipsy. haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

knife said:


> I was slightly tipsy when I recorded this. Behold: The Sound of Philadelphia!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Slightly tipsy? yeah...
I like your voice and accent when you are not slurring your words


----------



## Sir Monocle

Swordsman of Mana said:


> feelings folksy today
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Daaaaamn, you have a pretty nice singing voice man. I shall steal it! XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

QuiteCharmed said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> There needs to be a singing thread!


I agree 2500% on this. ;D 

I am Sir Monocle aaaand I approve of this message.


----------



## johnnyyukon

QuiteCharmed said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> There needs to be a singing thread!


No.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

johnnyyukon said:


> No.


Just wait, some of us are going to drop some fiery mix tapes


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> Hey, you have a pretty nice voice.  AND I love Jarabe de Palo. I have all their music on my computer............... I think. XP I like that song called "Bonito." Pretty good indeed. XP
> 
> Hubieras terminado de cantarlaaaaa! I like that song too. XP


I think you should clean your ears more often because my voice does not sound nice :laughing: but thanks anyway! I really like this song, but actually that's the only Jarabe de Palo's song I like. The rest of their songs sound the same to me, and aparently I'm not the only one.


----------



## Morfy

If there was a singing thread I could torture everyone with my horrendous singing mwahahhaha >:3


----------



## 246730

Here is the singing thread: http://personalitycafe.com/showthread.php?t=529025


----------



## Tzara

It belongs to this thread roud:

I guess I'll mention the concerned in the text, but this is more like an FYI to the post-mentions(??) 

I'll just post a requested version here for @Daleks_Exterminate and @cue5c

(Vocaroo | Voice message)
Lets see, the story of England:
Churchill started the race as a copycat. The initial plan was fairly simple. I was supposed to find a freemason and a diplomat to sustain my QTs and become a central base for everyone to fulfil larger actions as a nightly UN resolution. Like a nuke on a certain target, could have been proposed by two alliances and funded by many anonymous sources. I would have been the "face" of night actions, and possibly one that would live longer than opposing alliances, long enough for me to accumulate enough BP to instantly ally everyone. Sadly, there were no diplomats, or Freemasons in the game. Funny how those were my second and third perk choices. :tongue:

(Vocaroo | Voice message)
Anyhow, the game started with a policy lynch on the more "veteran" or "unstable veteran" players as for all I know, most of the players were already here on this sub-forum longer than I was. So I decided to exchange my nightly "honesty" plans with daily "honesty" assuming people would not fear what they already know. Since a famous poet once said, The rabbit runs away not because it's afraid, but the rabbit is afraid because it runs away.

(Vocaroo | Voice message)
Clearly, that did not work even though I was actually being honest, the paranoia was too overwhelming. It sadly got @Vayne and @cue5c killed. I was left with a single DP and the attempts to be open about actions got me blocked from allying @Rinnay whereas I thought it would misdirect people to other targets. But I saw @Lunagattina 's and @Daleks_Exterminate 's reactions to my posts (at that point I thought daleks was voting me too, apparently it was @Stopwatch). So I MD'ed @Lunagattina, to stop her from voting me. Luckily, her "Tough" perk saved me and she got replaced by @Hotaru.

Thats where things got better for england. 

(Vocaroo | Voice message)
Now I had the power to sustain a few more votes. Realised how strong "Tough" really is and started scheming with @Hotaru, who wrote me one post every day.. The next plan was to ally all "Tough" people, and I remembered that Alles said "Only people who are voted are on the list.". Which made me think that, Polexiasmallpox (0) votes meant that she was indeed a "Tough". So I borrowed points from @Hotaru, promised to pay her back and tried MDing Pox. Which failed miserably as I was blocked. I got QT'ed by @hawkataine and @Lizabeth , ironically the person who blocked me. Soon through leaking that I'm a copycat, I found out that @Stopwatch was leaking information around and that @Lizabeth and @hawkataine were not bad at keeping secrets. (While having a QT together.) That night, I decided to boost my economy and ally a few then pay @Hotaru more points back. My trust in @Stopwatch decreased further, as she drifted across the game to the other side of the alliances. I tried mentioning this to @Hotaru but failed to get a response for the next.. umm.. well.. lets just say over 250 hours. Thats also why I decided to not pay back, since I assumed you either turned hostile or started to be completely inactive. (This is actually why I'm writing this, and one of the only 3 things I feel bad about doing in this game.)
(I actually never ever ever borrow anything, mainly because I hate the paying back part. I also dont let people borrow stuff from me, or at least I dont let them pay it back. Want something? Here have it. Dont pay me back, thats way better for me.)

(Vocaroo | Voice message)
Anyway, things got intense, I found myself in a hidden alliance in a war between @Morfinyon and @Dyslexicon the two "assumed" copycats. The plan was yet very simple again, I was going to be faithful to @Lizabeth and @PolexiaSmallPox and @Daleks_Exterminate , Ally @Pifanjr for more "Tough" as previous plan suggested, and become the face and/or the shield of the alliance. Kill @Dyslexicon and @braided pain , while making them attack @Morfinyon and @Vergil as the "fake" main threat. The remainders, (being @hawkataine) was supposed to join us, and then we would have killed the final few easily.

Now the second thing I regret. After @lost monkey nuked @PolexiaSmallPox, I promised to resurrect her, and if you look at the night before the end, I did try resurrecting her, yet I was blocked by paranoid @Lizabeth. I really wanted to believe that she was scheming and not being paranoid, because all she did was hurt herself by turning me evil. The same night, I would have fully devoted myself to @Dyslexicon and @hawkataine, but their team, promising me alliances failed to ally me to @Lady Lunar or @Dyslexicon. So both of my options failed at once, and I had 3 choices last night. 
1) Win, 
2) Nuke @Lizabeth 3 Times and/or backstab 6 times (Which I must admit would have been fun),
3) Resurrect @PolexiaSmallPox
And I regret not keeping my promise and not doing the third. The problem is I wasnt sure how stable @Lizabeth was and I couldnt trust the fact that she couldnt win before I could kill her.

(Vocaroo | Voice message)
Oh and the third was @hawkataine, you were an awesome ally.
Anyhow, If I could do it again, I would have tried to win this game with @hawkataine @Hotaru and @PolexiaSmallPox, you have all been awesome.
Thank you.

@Alles_Paletti Thanks for the game, hope you host it again soon. 

@snowbell I'M NOT FUNNY! but thanks for being an awesome mod roud:

Related Post-Mentions: @jeb @Kito @bellisaurius @Veggie @Owner Of A Lonely Heart @QuickTwist @DaphneDelRey


----------



## cinnabun

Tzara said:


> The initial plan was fairly simple. I was supposed to find a freemason


Haha, such a shame you were blocked N1. If you weren't, your first alliance would have been with a freemason:tongue:.

I was hoping to gain a buddy cause I fucked myself over with what the freemason abiility actually did, so my plan of just gaining free QT's with everyone and convincing them to spend money on allying me went out the window.


----------



## Stopwatch

I didn't leak the copycat info though. I think that was released in the thread before I got it? Maybe I'm just entirely messing up the order of events in my head though.


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> I think you should clean your ears more often because my voice does not sound nice :laughing: but thanks anyway! I really like this song, but actually that's the only Jarabe de Palo's song I like. The rest of their songs sound the same to me, and aparently I'm not the only one.


The thing about singing well is, it's pretty hard. Ever been to karaoke? God how I hate karaoke.

I don't know about singing, but you do have a nice voice. Let's hear more.


----------



## snowbell

Tzara said:


> @_snowbell_ I'M NOT FUNNY! but thanks for being an awesome mod roud:


I greatly enjoy your voice! This time you sound like a 17th century count, complete with monocle, who enjoys classical piano music and taking strolls in gardens . 

PS you're not, I agree. You're hilarious .


----------



## johnnyyukon

I wanna hear some non-americans do some American accents. I think that would be funny.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> I wanna hear some non-americans do some American accents. I think that would be funny.


Vocaroo | Voice message

I can do a good American accent in Dutch or German though.


----------



## Tzara

johnnyyukon said:


> I wanna hear some non-americans do some American accents. I think that would be funny.


Give me a text ^^


----------



## Tzara

snowbell said:


> I greatly enjoy your voice! This time you sound like a 17th century count, complete with monocle, who enjoys classical piano music and taking strolls in gardens .
> 
> PS you're not, I agree. You're hilarious .


Vocaroo | Voice message

Edit1: /Ramble
Edit2: Lol I was right! Monocles are totally 18th century+


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I can do a good American accent in Dutch or German though.


Lol, not much but that was still hilarious. 

I knew this was a good idea.




Tzara said:


> Give me a text ^^


Ok, both ya'll, hmmmm.

I'm thinking of maybe some stereotype you guys have of what we sound like, from a movie or something. A southern accent would be awesome (like Bill from True Blood, if you ever watched that, or Sookie), but not picky. 

Or like a southern preacher, lol. 

I dunno, I may have to think of something more specific and something to read.


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> The thing about singing well is, it's pretty hard. Ever been to karaoke? God how I hate karaoke.
> 
> I don't know about singing, but you do have a nice voice. Let's hear more.


I have a love-hate relationship with karaoke. There's this friend of mine who always wants to go to a karaoke every time we go out. Of course, her voice is amazing and she sings like angels. But she somehow always manages to get me to sing. After a lot of beers, of course :laughing: and trust me, I do not sound nice hahahaha 

So I pressume you hate karaokes because your lovely southern-accent voice sounds amazing when you sing and then everyone wants you to keep singing forever? :tongue: so let us hear how you sound like when singing


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, not much but that was still hilarious.
> 
> I knew this was a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, both ya'll, hmmmm.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe some stereotype you guys have of what we sound like, from a movie or something. A southern accent would be awesome (like Bill from True Blood, if you ever watched that, or Sookie), but not picky.
> 
> Or like a southern preacher, lol.
> 
> I dunno, I may have to think of something more specific and something to read.


Right. Found a text.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Can't get much more American (The good kind) than this guy.

Any of you ready to do some Dutch or German so I can have a laugh too?


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> I think you should clean your ears more often because my voice does not sound nice :laughing: but thanks anyway! I really like this song, but actually that's the only Jarabe de Palo's song I like. The rest of their songs sound the same to me, and aparently I'm not the only one.


hahahahaha, maybe, maybe... I can't really hear that well from one ear. XD just kidding. But yeah, I guess most of his music does sound very similar. He doesn't deviate too much from his sound. There are a few I like from him... I mean... I have the music... but I haven't heard most of his stuff. XD I just having laying around in my laptop. XP I like the bonito one, la flaca, and damn, I forget the names of the songs. maybe like 3 other songs. So what Spanish band to you like the most?


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with karaoke. There's this friend of mine who always wants to go to a karaoke every time we go out. Of course, her voice is amazing and she sings like angels. But she somehow always manages to get me to sing. After a lot of beers, of course :laughing: and trust me, I do not sound nice hahahaha
> 
> So I pressume you hate karaokes because your lovely southern-accent voice sounds amazing when you sing and then everyone wants you to keep singing forever? :tongue: so let us hear how you sound like when singing


Some people can sing, but damn, if it isn't rare.

uuummmm, yeaaahh!! I don't sing because all the women swoon and security can't keep them back and I almost get raped.

As for the singing request, I would, but then I'd have stalkers and hackers trying to find my physical address and forcibly hump me.


----------



## Tzara

johnnyyukon said:


> Sookie
> Or like a southern preacher, lol.
> I dunno, I may have to think of something more specific and something to read.


I can do a loud sookie impression. :tongue: But I'll try to find some Bill or Jason stuff..


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tzara said:


> It belongs to this thread roud:
> 
> I guess I'll mention the concerned in the text, but this is more like an FYI to the post-mentions(??)
> 
> I'll just post a requested version here for @_Daleks_Exterminate_ and @_cue5c_
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Lets see, the story of England:
> Churchill started the race as a copycat. The initial plan was fairly simple. I was supposed to find a freemason and a diplomat to sustain my QTs and become a central base for everyone to fulfil larger actions as a nightly UN resolution. Like a nuke on a certain target, could have been proposed by two alliances and funded by many anonymous sources. I would have been the "face" of night actions, and possibly one that would live longer than opposing alliances, long enough for me to accumulate enough BP to instantly ally everyone. Sadly, there were no diplomats, or Freemasons in the game. Funny how those were my second and third perk choices. :tongue:
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Anyhow, the game started with a policy lynch on the more "veteran" or "unstable veteran" players as for all I know, most of the players were already here on this sub-forum longer than I was. So I decided to exchange my nightly "honesty" plans with daily "honesty" assuming people would not fear what they already know. Since a famous poet once said, The rabbit runs away not because it's afraid, but the rabbit is afraid because it runs away.
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Clearly, that did not work even though I was actually being honest, the paranoia was too overwhelming. It sadly got @_Vayne_ and @_cue5c_ killed. I was left with a single DP and the attempts to be open about actions got me blocked from allying @_Rinnay_ whereas I thought it would misdirect people to other targets. But I saw @_Lunagattina_ 's and @_Daleks_Exterminate_ 's reactions to my posts (at that point I thought daleks was voting me too, apparently it was @_Stopwatch_). So I MD'ed @_Lunagattina_, to stop her from voting me. Luckily, her "Tough" perk saved me and she got replaced by @_Hotaru_.
> 
> Thats where things got better for england.
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Now I had the power to sustain a few more votes. Realised how strong "Tough" really is and started scheming with  @_Hotaru_, who wrote me one post every day.. The next plan was to ally all "Tough" people, and I remembered that Alles said "Only people who are voted are on the list.". Which made me think that, Polexiasmallpox (0) votes meant that she was indeed a "Tough". So I borrowed points from @_Hotaru_, promised to pay her back and tried MDing Pox. Which failed miserably as I was blocked. I got QT'ed by @_hawkataine_ and @_Lizabeth_ , ironically the person who blocked me. Soon through leaking that I'm a copycat, I found out that @_Stopwatch_ was leaking information around and that @_Lizabeth_ and @_hawkataine_ were not bad at keeping secrets. (While having a QT together.) That night, I decided to boost my economy and ally a few then pay @_Hotaru_ more points back. My trust in @_Stopwatch_ decreased further, as she drifted across the game to the other side of the alliances. I tried mentioning this to @_Hotaru_ but failed to get a response for the next.. umm.. well.. lets just say over 250 hours. Thats also why I decided to not pay back, since I assumed you either turned hostile or started to be completely inactive. (This is actually why I'm writing this, and one of the only 3 things I feel bad about doing in this game.)
> (I actually never ever ever borrow anything, mainly because I hate the paying back part. I also dont let people borrow stuff from me, or at least I dont let them pay it back. Want something? Here have it. Dont pay me back, thats way better for me.)
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Anyway, things got intense, I found myself in a hidden alliance in a war between @_Morfinyon_ and @_Dyslexicon_ the two "assumed" copycats. The plan was yet very simple again, I was going to be faithful to @_Lizabeth_ and @_PolexiaSmallPox_ and @_Daleks_Exterminate_ , Ally @_Pifanjr_ for more "Tough" as previous plan suggested, and become the face and/or the shield of the alliance. Kill @_Dyslexicon_ and @_braided pain_ , while making them attack @_Morfinyon_ and @_Vergil_ as the "fake" main threat. The remainders, (being @_hawkataine_) was supposed to join us, and then we would have killed the final few easily.
> 
> Now the second thing I regret. After @_lost monkey_ nuked @_PolexiaSmallPox_, I promised to resurrect her, and if you look at the night before the end, I did try resurrecting her, yet I was blocked by paranoid @_Lizabeth_. I really wanted to believe that she was scheming and not being paranoid, because all she did was hurt herself by turning me evil. The same night, I would have fully devoted myself to @_Dyslexicon_ and @_hawkataine_, but their team, promising me alliances failed to ally me to @_Lady Lunar_ or @_Dyslexicon_. So both of my options failed at once, and I had 3 choices last night.
> 1) Win,
> 2) Nuke @_Lizabeth_ 3 Times and/or backstab 6 times (Which I must admit would have been fun),
> 3) Resurrect @_PolexiaSmallPox_
> And I regret not keeping my promise and not doing the third. The problem is I wasnt sure how stable @_Lizabeth_ was and I couldnt trust the fact that she couldnt win before I could kill her.
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Oh and the third was @_hawkataine_, you were an awesome ally.
> Anyhow, If I could do it again, I would have tried to win this game with @_hawkataine_ @_Hotaru_ and @_PolexiaSmallPox_, you have all been awesome.
> Thank you.
> 
> @_Alles_Paletti_ Thanks for the game, hope you host it again soon.
> 
> @_snowbell_ I'M NOT FUNNY! but thanks for being an awesome mod roud:
> 
> Related Post-Mentions: @_jeb_ @_Kito_ @_bellisaurius_ @_Veggie_ @_Owner Of A Lonely Heart_ @_QuickTwist_ @_DaphneDelRey_



Wow. I did not trust you. At all. And you were actually going to be loyal to me? :crying:


----------



## Alles_Paletti

Tzara said:


> It belongs to this thread roud:
> 
> I guess I'll mention the concerned in the text, but this is more like an FYI to the post-mentions(??)
> 
> I'll just post a requested version here for @_Daleks_Exterminate_ and @_cue5c_
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Lets see, the story of England:
> Churchill started the race as a copycat. The initial plan was fairly simple. I was supposed to find a freemason and a diplomat to sustain my QTs and become a central base for everyone to fulfil larger actions as a nightly UN resolution. Like a nuke on a certain target, could have been proposed by two alliances and funded by many anonymous sources. I would have been the "face" of night actions, and possibly one that would live longer than opposing alliances, long enough for me to accumulate enough BP to instantly ally everyone. Sadly, there were no diplomats, or Freemasons in the game. Funny how those were my second and third perk choices. :tongue:
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Anyhow, the game started with a policy lynch on the more "veteran" or "unstable veteran" players as for all I know, most of the players were already here on this sub-forum longer than I was. So I decided to exchange my nightly "honesty" plans with daily "honesty" assuming people would not fear what they already know. Since a famous poet once said, The rabbit runs away not because it's afraid, but the rabbit is afraid because it runs away.
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Clearly, that did not work even though I was actually being honest, the paranoia was too overwhelming. It sadly got @_Vayne_ and @_cue5c_ killed. I was left with a single DP and the attempts to be open about actions got me blocked from allying @_Rinnay_ whereas I thought it would misdirect people to other targets. But I saw @_Lunagattina_ 's and @_Daleks_Exterminate_ 's reactions to my posts (at that point I thought daleks was voting me too, apparently it was @_Stopwatch_). So I MD'ed @_Lunagattina_, to stop her from voting me. Luckily, her "Tough" perk saved me and she got replaced by @_Hotaru_.
> 
> Thats where things got better for england.
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Now I had the power to sustain a few more votes. Realised how strong "Tough" really is and started scheming with @_Hotaru_, who wrote me one post every day.. The next plan was to ally all "Tough" people, and I remembered that Alles said "Only people who are voted are on the list.". Which made me think that, Polexiasmallpox (0) votes meant that she was indeed a "Tough". So I borrowed points from @_Hotaru_, promised to pay her back and tried MDing Pox. Which failed miserably as I was blocked. I got QT'ed by @_hawkataine_ and @_Lizabeth_ , ironically the person who blocked me. Soon through leaking that I'm a copycat, I found out that @_Stopwatch_ was leaking information around and that @_Lizabeth_ and @_hawkataine_ were not bad at keeping secrets. (While having a QT together.) That night, I decided to boost my economy and ally a few then pay @_Hotaru_ more points back. My trust in @_Stopwatch_ decreased further, as she drifted across the game to the other side of the alliances. I tried mentioning this to @_Hotaru_ but failed to get a response for the next.. umm.. well.. lets just say over 250 hours. Thats also why I decided to not pay back, since I assumed you either turned hostile or started to be completely inactive. (This is actually why I'm writing this, and one of the only 3 things I feel bad about doing in this game.)
> (I actually never ever ever borrow anything, mainly because I hate the paying back part. I also dont let people borrow stuff from me, or at least I dont let them pay it back. Want something? Here have it. Dont pay me back, thats way better for me.)
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Anyway, things got intense, I found myself in a hidden alliance in a war between @_Morfinyon_ and @_Dyslexicon_ the two "assumed" copycats. The plan was yet very simple again, I was going to be faithful to @_Lizabeth_ and @_PolexiaSmallPox_ and @_Daleks_Exterminate_ , Ally @_Pifanjr_ for more "Tough" as previous plan suggested, and become the face and/or the shield of the alliance. Kill @_Dyslexicon_ and @_braided pain_ , while making them attack @_Morfinyon_ and @_Vergil_ as the "fake" main threat. The remainders, (being @_hawkataine_) was supposed to join us, and then we would have killed the final few easily.
> 
> Now the second thing I regret. After @_lost monkey_ nuked @_PolexiaSmallPox_, I promised to resurrect her, and if you look at the night before the end, I did try resurrecting her, yet I was blocked by paranoid @_Lizabeth_. I really wanted to believe that she was scheming and not being paranoid, because all she did was hurt herself by turning me evil. The same night, I would have fully devoted myself to @_Dyslexicon_ and @_hawkataine_, but their team, promising me alliances failed to ally me to @_Lady Lunar_ or @_Dyslexicon_. So both of my options failed at once, and I had 3 choices last night.
> 1) Win,
> 2) Nuke @_Lizabeth_ 3 Times and/or backstab 6 times (Which I must admit would have been fun),
> 3) Resurrect @_PolexiaSmallPox_
> And I regret not keeping my promise and not doing the third. The problem is I wasnt sure how stable @_Lizabeth_ was and I couldnt trust the fact that she couldnt win before I could kill her.
> 
> (Vocaroo | Voice message)
> Oh and the third was @_hawkataine_, you were an awesome ally.
> Anyhow, If I could do it again, I would have tried to win this game with @_hawkataine_ @_Hotaru_ and @_PolexiaSmallPox_, you have all been awesome.
> Thank you.
> 
> @_Alles_Paletti_ Thanks for the game, hope you host it again soon.
> 
> @_snowbell_ I'M NOT FUNNY! but thanks for being an awesome mod roud:
> 
> Related Post-Mentions: @_jeb_ @_Kito_ @_bellisaurius_ @_Veggie_ @_Owner Of A Lonely Heart_ @_QuickTwist_ @_DaphneDelRey_


*wants to give more than one thanks*

I will, but probably not soon *shakes fist at queue*

Yeah, hilarious how much you amuse snowbell XD


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Alles_Paletti said:


> *wants to give more than one thanks*
> 
> I will, but probably not soon *shakes fist at queue*
> 
> Yeah, hilarious how much you amuse snowbell XD


Wait.

Are you a German from the Netherlands like me, or do you just like having a German username?

Hmmm...


----------



## Sir Monocle

hahahahahaaha, who wanted American Accents? @johnnyyukon Here I tried a little good ol' Southern Accent. XD See if you guys like it. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Right. Found a text.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Can't get much more American (The good kind) than this guy.
> 
> Any of you ready to do some Dutch or German so I can have a laugh too?


Ha ok, I'll listen in a sec. 

And I did do a german one, but it's probably bad overall.



johnnyyukon said:


> And now, lets practice German!!
> 
> Secret: it sucks!!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message





Tzara said:


> I can do a loud sookie impression. :tongue: But I'll try to find some Bill or Jason stuff..



Ha, all those would be great.

I DID find a sermon from a radical Christian Baptist movie, _Red State _ if anyone is bold enough. It's in script form so I'll spoiler it:



* *







- Good evenin', Granddaddy.
- Good evenin', Grandpa.


*Good evening.*


*But what's so good about it?*


*Psalms 1 1 7, verse 2 4.*
*"This is the day which the Lord hath made. We will rejoice and be glad in it."*
*Glad in it.*


*"Oh, woe is me*
*if l preach not the gospels."*


*Corinthians 9:1 6.*


Amen, Grandpa.


*Oh, well, l think*
*l'm gonna preach that holy word.*


- Preach it, Daddy.
- Yes.


*We read in Hebrews 1 1 -*


*By faith- by faith-*


*Noah, being warned by God*
*of things not seen as yet...*


*prepared an ark...*


*for the savin' of his house...*


*by which he condemned all others.*


*For there was multitudes*
*upon multitudes of people...*


*and God drowned them*
*all except Noah and his flock.*


*Drowned them all.*
*All sinners gone to hell.*


Praise his name.


l'm good at climbing.
l'm good at climbing.


*You talk to some of them maudlin,*
*touchy-feely preachers out there...*


*peddlin' their soft faith...*


*they gonna tell you what you wanna hear.*


*They ain't gonna tell you*
*what you need to know.*


*They can't. Can't tell you the truth.*


*Why, it might be politically incorrect.*


*But they'll tell you...*


*this nation and the world*
*is goin' to hell.*


*They won't tell you why.*
*Can't tell you why.*


*They'll tell you...*


*"God loves you.*


*God loves everybody."*


*Does a God that drowned the entire world,*
*exception of Noah and his flock...*


*sound like a God that loves you?*


No.


*That sound like a God*
*that forgives your sins?*


- No!
- No, sir.


*Your carnal desires?*


*That's not God's love.*


*That's a God that abhors the wicked.*


*He abhors those*
*that ignore his righteous teaching...*


*and forsake his covenant...*


*and scoff at his acts.*


*God doesn't love you...*


*unless you fear him.*


*We talk about a fear we have*
*of certain snakes.*


*Well, that'd be a righteous fear.*


*We talkin' about a fear we have*
*of takin' a cookie...*


*Grandma's cookie jar...*


*'fraid of being caught?*


*l don't believe so.*


*Talkin' about the fear of God. l fear God.*


*You better believe l fear God.*


*But my fear is born out of respect-*


*admiration...*


*devotion...*


*sacrifice...*


*and knowledge of the scripture...*


*that l preach.*


Give us some knowledge, Daddy.
Give us some knowledge.


*But l preach knowledge,*
*and l preach to this...*


*and l preach, and l preach-*


*Oh, Lord, Lord, Lord.*


*l preach like my daddy before me,*
*and his daddy before him.*


*My grandaddy built this church*
*goin' on a hundred years ago.*


*He used to minister up there...*


*at the 1 2th St. Baptist*
*up there in the city...*


*till he couldn't stomach*
*what he called the deviltry anymore.*


*So he abandoned that modern-day Gomorrah*
*and settled Cooper's Dell...*


*June, 1 91 7.*


*But if he thought people*
*were depraved back then-*


*l mean, his head'd nearly burst...*


*if he saw how wicked*
*this country's become.*


*l hate the wickedness of America...*


*and all the sin-worshippers*
*who populate it.*


*"Do l not hate them, O Lord,*
*that hate thee?''*


*Says in Psalms 1 38...*


*"Am l not grieved by those*
*that rise up against thee?*
*l hate them with a perfect hatred.*
*l count them mine enemies."*


*Twenty-one, 22.*


*And who's the greatest enemy*
*of God, Cheyenne?*


- Satan.
- Satan.


*That's right, baby.*
*Satan.*


*Yes, ma'am!*


*And who's Satan's instrument*
*on earth, Fiona May?*


The homosexuals.


*That's right, baby. The homosexuals.*


*The homosexuals have run amok*
*in this nation over 30 years now.*


*Let's see what it's brought us.*


*Rampant fornication...*


*adultery...*


*abortion...*


*flagrant sexuality...*


*in every corner of media-*
*movies, TV, et cetera.*


*Schools, malls, books...*


*clothes, toys, music-*


*Everywhere.*


*Everywhere!*


*You can't turn on the TVwithout seeing*
*some jackass wavin' his privates.
*


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Right. Found a text.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Can't get much more American (The good kind) than this guy.
> 
> Any of you ready to do some Dutch or German so I can have a laugh too?


LOL. oh man that was good. Not "sounds just like an american!" good, but hilarious interpretation of us. haha, you sound kind of dumb, like an oaf at points, which I guess is a stereotype of the south. good job!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sir Monocle said:


> hahahahahaaha, who wanted American Accents? @johnnyyukon Here I tried a little good ol' Southern Accent. XD See if you guys like it.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I am laughing my fucking ass off right now


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> Ha ok, I'll listen in a sec.
> 
> And I did do a German one, but it's probably bad overall.


Isn't that a song text? Anyway, it's also a cookie recipe. It was somewhat surrealistic to listen to it. It's clear that there are some words that you know the pronunciation of, and others that you only have a vague idea of. In any case, it's very understandable.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> LOL. oh man that was good. Not "sounds just like an american!" good, but hilarious interpretation of us. haha, you sound kind of dumb, like an oaf at points, which I guess is a stereotype of the south. good job!


It's Forrest Gump by the way.


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> hahahahaha, maybe, maybe... I can't really hear that well from one ear. XD just kidding. But yeah, I guess most of his music does sound very similar. He doesn't deviate too much from his sound. There are a few I like from him... I mean... I have the music... but I haven't heard most of his stuff. XD I just having laying around in my laptop. XP I like the bonito one, la flaca, and damn, I forget the names of the songs. maybe like 3 other songs. So what Spanish band to you like the most?


yeah, wel, if you've heard one Jarabe de Palo's song you've heard them all xD
I more into English speaking groups, but I can listen to some Spanish music as well, only that they are not my favourites. Apart from La Fuga which I think are the best erc2:
I guess the only Mexican band I know are Mana, and there's also this other band I can't remember their name, that they have a song with Paulina Rubio, their latest song. But I'm not that into music in Spanish.


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> I am laughing my fucking ass off right now


Fo' Sho' but yeah! I have heard a lot of people talk like this in the College Station area... well, I don't think they were from Texas though. XD hahaha, We have a sort of mixed variety of accents. XP


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> I wanna hear some non-americans do some American accents. I think that would be funny.


so... let's try this. I love accents, if I had a super power I'd choose to be able to have every single accent of English :th_love:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> yeah, wel, if you've heard one Jarabe de Palo's song you've heard them all xD
> I more into English speaking groups, but I can listen to some Spanish music as well, only that they are not my favourites. Apart from La Fuga which I think are the best erc2:
> I guess the only Mexican band I know are Mana, and there's also this other band I can't remember their name, that they have a song with Paulina Rubio, their latest song. But I'm not that into music in Spanish.


Yeah, I much prefer English singing bands as well.  I guess I am more used to those. XP But yeah, I wouldn't know what band sang with Paulina Rubio... Mana is pretty ooooooold. XP hahahaha I'll check out la Fuga, I've never heard of it. 

Have you heard Cafe Tacuba?


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Isn't that a song text? Anyway, it's also a cookie recipe. It was somewhat surrealistic to listen to it. It's clear that there are some words that you know the pronunciation of, and others that you only have a vague idea of. In any case, it's very understandable.


yeah, it's Tool, Die Eier Von Satan. Ha, my german is rusty. It's a funny song/skit because, well you'd have to listen to the original, but it shows the stereotypes non german speakers put onto germans.



Original song

* *

















stultum said:


> It's Forrest Gump by the way.


ahhhhhhhh. may re-listen



Sir Monocle said:


> Fo' Sho' but yeah! I have heard a lot of people talk like this in the College Station area... well, I don't think they were from Texas though. XD hahaha, We have a sort of mixed variety of accents. XP


Yeah, I'm from Arkansas, but University town, and people there have lost the accent, or actively try to.



olonny said:


> so... let's try this. I love accents, if I had a super power I'd choose to be able to have every single accent of English :th_love:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message




Ha, that was great, considering how thick your regular one is. I thought I detected a northern accent. Baltimore has a very unique one. Bravo.


You can also try this one:

"Reckon you could make me some biscuits?"

"I like them French-fried potatoes."


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> Some people can sing, but damn, if it isn't rare.
> 
> uuummmm, yeaaahh!! I don't sing because all the women swoon and security can't keep them back and I almost get raped.
> 
> As for the singing request, I would, but then I'd have stalkers and hackers trying to find my physical address and forcibly hump me.


I'm pretty sure you don't need to sing to get that :wink:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Here's MY super dirty southern accent:




Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> Yeah, I much prefer English singing bands as well.  I guess I am more used to those. XP But yeah, I wouldn't know what band sang with Paulina Rubio... Mana is pretty ooooooold. XP hahahaha I'll check out la Fuga, I've never heard of it.
> 
> Have you heard Cafe Tacuba?


nop, never heard of them, they're not known in Spain. Or at least I don't know them, which does not exactly mean they are not famous here xD they sound cool, though. Much cooler than Mana actually xD (now that I know you think Mana are old I can say what I think of them hahahaha too emotional and llorones for an ENTP hahahahahahaha)


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't need to sing to get that :wink:


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zJSUoSgolL


----------



## olonny

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Mm hmmmmmmmm there are moments of fail and of glory and- I think when I say/sing "know" it sounds lke "no" and probaly other things
> But
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I don't know what you're singing (at first I thought you were reading something xD) but your voice sounds perfect for bed-story telling!


----------



## olonny

Here's @Lakin challenge 
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sir Monocle

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Mm hmmmmmmmm there are moments of fail and of glory and- I think when I say/sing "know" it sounds lke "no" and probaly other things
> But
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Sounds like a pretty fun song. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> Here's @Lakin challenge
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'd love some cerveza right now. XD Well, maybe not. I can wait for the weekend. XP Unas cheves chescas bieeeeeen ricas. Jujujuuuuuuuiiii ;D


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> I'd love some cerveza right now. XD Well, maybe not. I can wait for the weekend. XP Unas cheves chescas bieeeeeen ricas. Jujujuuuuuuuiiii ;D


Actually I'm going out right now for some beers with friends hahaha shall I send you one cerveza? it's not my responsability if the postman drinks it before it gets to you though hahahaha


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> Actually I'm going out right now for some beers with friends hahaha shall I send you one cerveza? it's not my responsability if the postman drinks it before it gets to you though hahahaha


jajajaja, nunca es demasiado temprano para unas cheves! XD yeah, let's hope the mailman leaves some for me. XP I can wait for it to get here. I'm resting my liver since I drank too much last week. Pero para este fin..... Ayyyy papáááá!!! Puro desmadre! XP


----------



## Polexia

So here is my clip. "A Norwegian Reads in Her American Accent, From the English Translation of a Norwegian Book" 

Kinda found that to be suitable. :tongue:

https://clyp.it/nny2idl2

@jeb @Sir Monocle @johnnyyukon


----------



## Polexia

Dan E said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Questionnaire used:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■What is your name and/or username?
> 
> 
> ■Where are you from?
> 
> ■Pronounce the following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pyjamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope, GPOY, Polka Dots, Papaya, Penthouse, Subtext, Smile
> 
> ■What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
> 
> ■What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?
> 
> ■What do you call your grandparents?
> 
> ■What is the wheeled contraption in which you carry your groceries at the supermarket?
> 
> ■What is the bug that when you touch it, it curls into a ball?
> 
> ■What do you say to address a group of people?
> 
> ■What do you call the kind of spider that has an oval shaped body and extremely long legs?
> 
> ■Choose book and read a passage from it.
> 
> ■Be a wizard or a vampire?
> 
> ■How old are you?
> 
> ■What is your favourite colour?
> 
> ■What colour are your eyes?
> 
> ■Do you have freckles?
> 
> ■When is your birthday?
> 
> ■What was the last thing you drank?
> 
> ■Do you know anyone here in real life? If so, who?
> 
> ■Would you rather have a million dollars or a million friends?
> 
> ■Do you speak a second language? Say something in it.
> 
> ■Do you think you have an accent?
> 
> ■End the post by saying any 3 words you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the male House Finch in the background. Did not notice him until I replayed the message.


I did this one as well, since you had the intriguing "spoiler alert" :laughing:

https://clyp.it/ak43mz2v

Gonna see if BF is done watching snooker now.


----------



## jeb

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> So here is my clip. "A Norwegian Reads in Her American Accent, From the English Translation of a Norwegian Book"
> 
> Kinda found that to be suitable. :tongue:
> 
> Pox DG https://clyp.it/nny2idl2
> 
> @jeb @Sir Monocle @johnnyyukon


My phone refuses to let me listen :shocked: :angry:


----------



## Narcissus

olonny said:


> I don't know what you're singing (at first I thought you were reading something xD) but your voice sounds perfect for bed-story telling!


Well, the song starts with a short spoken introduction so yeah I bet one could think I'm going to tell a story. XD Hmm maybe I'll try to read some children's story next time... I have a terrible pronounciation when singing 'cause I'm never sure if I keep the right timing so I distract myself trying to hear if I'm singing in the right moment xd


----------



## Narcissus

Sir Monocle said:


> Sounds like a pretty fun song. XP


It is-but was that understandable at all? I got kind of lost a few times there


----------



## Narcissus

nvm apparently I posted one thing twice


----------



## Polexia

jeb said:


> My phone refuses to let me listen :shocked: :angry:


Oh no!!! :O 

My phone refuses to let me make voccaroos and my laptop is broken. :sad: maybe my link is bad? I'm gonna check!

Edit: It was my paste of the link(s) that was bad, I think I fixed it :laughing:
@jeb <3


----------



## jeb

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Oh no!!! :O
> 
> My phone refuses to let me make voccaroos and my laptop is broken. :sad: maybe my link is bad? I'm gonna check!
> 
> Edit: It was my paste of the link(s) that was bad, I think I fixed it :laughing:
> @jeb <3


It works now <3


----------



## johnnyyukon

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> So here is my clip. "A Norwegian Reads in Her American Accent, From the English Translation of a Norwegian Book"
> 
> Kinda found that to be suitable. :tongue:
> 
> https://clyp.it/nny2idl2
> 
> @jeb @Sir Monocle @johnnyyukon


What the heck?? Were you doing the American accent before reading the book?

Honestly, except for a few words here and there, I would easily mistake you for an American. Seems like a touching book.

Bravo!


----------



## olonny

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> So here is my clip. "A Norwegian Reads in Her American Accent, From the English Translation of a Norwegian Book"
> 
> Kinda found that to be suitable. :tongue:
> 
> https://clyp.it/nny2idl2
> 
> @jeb @Sir Monocle @johnnyyukon


you have a hypnotizing beautiful voice. I'm in love with your voice, really.


----------



## Son of Mercury

stultum said:


> You think so? I think it sounds formidable.


This one isn't bad. His delivery is a bit more relaxed than the ones I have heard. I think when the delivery gets too aggressive, it clashes with my view of the french language. Which is a language, in my opinion, that is best expressed in a relaxed, loving, almost carefree manner.

Oh, and I like the harmonies on that hook.


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> So here is my clip. "A Norwegian Reads in Her American Accent, From the English Translation of a Norwegian Book"
> 
> Kinda found that to be suitable. :tongue:
> 
> https://clyp.it/nny2idl2
> 
> @jeb @Sir Monocle @johnnyyukon


muahahaha, I hear your voice all the time, so I knowzzzzz it already.... but I will enjoy your sound clip. Your English is way better than mine... I'll say that much. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

Watcher of the Skies said:


> It is-but was that understandable at all? I got kind of lost a few times there


hahaha, well most of it was understandable.  It sounded like you were having fun.  It made me want to sing along. XD


----------



## Narcissus

Sir Monocle said:


> hahaha, well most of it was understandable.  It sounded like you were having fun.  It made me want to sing along. XD


Aw, good to know. *phew* Yes I'm always having way too much fun with singing. Actually I just dared to re-listen and it made me want to both dance _and_ sing along. XD


----------



## olonny

stultum said:


> The flow and sounds of a Spanish person speaking English and a South-African must sound similar.


but that's the weird thing, I don't sound the way Spanish people do when they speak English. Spanish accent is quite thick and I've always been interested in accents and doing it as natural as possible, so... don't know why apparently I ended up with South African accent :laughing:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Once again, lyrics by me.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Polexia

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, here's me kind of in my crazy mode, speaking fully in my native tongue. But I'm able to laugh about it in the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Hahah! Awesome! So nice hearing your native tongue!! 

Wanna hear some Norwegian? Might be too similar to your native language though! 
@Dyslexicon you in? I could tots read same passage from the book I read last night. Just this time from the original of course. *laughing*

Although, we have less clacking sounds @johnnyyukon


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, here's me kind of in my crazy mode, speaking fully in my native tongue. But I'm able to laugh about it in the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Yes, that is exactly what a 7w8 sounds like.


----------



## Polexia

Xahhakatar said:


> Once again, lyrics by me.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Awesome! Love the lyrics ^_^



Xahhakatar said:


> Yes, that is exactly what a 7w8 sounds like.


Lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Awesome! Love the lyrics ^_^


Thanks. It's from the perspective of Fenrir.


----------



## Polexia

Xahhakatar said:


> Thanks. It's from the perspective of Fenrir.


No idea what that is. It was amusing non the less ^_^


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> I love your French! <3 ^_^


AND French loves you my dear. :wink: I think there was a French person in this thread.... or was it my imagination that I heard someone speaking English with a French accent? Hmmmmm......


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Hahaha! Yes you do!! ^_^ I saw you and another sing songs <3 I was tempted to join you. Lol. Maybe laterz.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the Jem song I rewrote for @cue5c ? :laughing:


Ooooooh yes!! Do a Jem one... do that sexy one... what was it called? I think it's called "Come on Closer." Me likes that one very much. ;D Let the challenge begin!!!


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> So this is you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you pronounce Alabama just the way we Spanish people do xD
> 
> You're ahead of me!! I was about to sugget you English native speaker come here and start doing some other English accents!
> It'd be great if it was in the same clip, so we can see the evolution.
> 
> Here's a challenge if you want:
> 
> - Aussie
> - South African
> - Irish
> - Scottish
> - Canadian


hahahaha, that is what I was about to say.. He said Alabama like it would be said in Spanish. XD


----------



## olonny

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Wanna hear some Norwegian?


Yes!
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> hahahaha, that is what I was about to say.. He said Alabama like it would be said in Spanish. XD


yep (Spanish speaking people, not just Spaniards, sorry for that :wink in fact I believe @johnnyyukon knows more Spanish than what he wants us to believe


----------



## Polexia

Sir Monocle said:


> Ooooooh yes!! Do a Jem one... do that sexy one... what was it called? I think it's called "Come on Closer." Me likes that one very much. ;D Let the challenge begin!!!


I did the cue song XD @cue5c this is for you:

https://clyp.it/hh1evhuo



olonny said:


> Yes!
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'm impressed! Your Danish was pretty good.

https://clyp.it/nvlsv4dt
In Norwegian, lol I'm stumbling more cause I had to hold the book I'm one hand and the iPad in the other. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> So.... here's a little challenge for @Sir Monocle and for anyone who wants to try it. Spanish accent challenge! Sorry for my veery very poor Mexican accent... :ninja:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> Also I think @johnnyyukon might enjoy listening to Spanish
> 
> And, it would be great to hear some other languages from non English-native @stultum


hahahahaha, I will definitely try it, but not right now. There are a lot of people at home and they think I'm crazy talking into a computer. hahaha, but definitely I will try. I suck at accents. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> Mysteries of the universe, I've been told (by two different English native speakers who doesn't know each other; one American and the other one from Wales) that my English accent sounds like South African accent. Never been there, never met any South African person. Really no clue how come I've got such an accent


I've met some South Africans... I think your English sounds a little more British than South African... I think they speak Afrikaans... which is a form of Dutch. Well, at least the people I knew spoke Afrikaans.


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> yep (Spanish speaking people, not just Spaniards, sorry for that :wink in fact I believe @johnnyyukon knows more Spanish than what he wants us to believe


hahahaha, no apology needed. XP yeaaaaah, I think he might be hiding some secret Spanish knowledge right there. It is a big consipiracy!!!! Alabama has uncovered your disguise @johnnyyukon!


----------



## Polexia

Sir Monocle said:


> hahahahaha, I will definitely try it, but not right now. There are a lot of people at home and they think I'm crazy talking into a computer. hahaha, but definitely I will try. I suck at accents. XP


Yo! Remember the talk we. Had about how different my natural norwegian dialect is from "regular Norwegian" 

I've illustrated it here:

https://clyp.it/5wytda3x

Lol can you hear the difference in words? (Over look my dramatic tone change lol!)


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> I did the cue song XD @cue5c this is for you:
> 
> https://clyp.it/hh1evhuo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed! Your Danish was pretty good.
> 
> https://clyp.it/nvlsv4dt
> In Norwegian, lol I'm stumbling more cause I had to hold the book I'm one hand and the iPad in the other. XD


hahahaha definitely it was more for cue than pour moi!! :crying: No problem, it's ok. I'll accept it. :C


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> I've met some South Africans... I think your English sounds a little more British than South African... I think they speak Afrikaans... which is a form of Dutch. Well, at least the people I knew spoke Afrikaans.


I thought that as well, I mean, come on, really, South African? However I've been kind of reasearching on that (yeah, instead of doing working stuff that I have to do, you know.... ENTP style :laughing and it turns out, as always, there's more to it than simply Afrikaans accent, and there's the strong Afrikkans accents and then the English that the non Afrikaans speak has nothing to do with it.... so, I really don't know. I guess I should travel there to find out if in that's where my real hometown is hahaha


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Yo! Remember the talk we. Had about how different my natural norwegian dialect is from "regular Norwegian"
> 
> I've illustrated it here:
> 
> https://clyp.it/5wytda3x
> 
> Lol can you hear the difference in words? (Over look my dramatic tone change lol!)


hahahaha, definitely. I listening to you speak Norwegian right now though. Oh... you are speaking Norwegian in this one too.  I can hear the difference.... The neutral Norwegian sounds more dry and the words seem contracted... a little shorter.  So in your dialect you extend your words more right?


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> I thought that as well, I mean, come on, really, South African? However I've been kind of reasearching on that (yeah, instead of doing working stuff that I have to do, you know.... ENTP style :laughing and it turns out, as always, there's more to it than simply Afrikaans accent, and there's the strong Afrikkans accents and then the English that the non Afrikaans speak has nothing to do with it.... so, I really don't know. I guess I should travel there to find out if in that's where my real hometown is hahaha


Yeah, definitely... maybe only with some words sound a little like when South Africans speak English... but mostly it sounds more British to me. Yeah..... good old ENTP mode! XD hahahaha, yeah, maybe... I mean.. I don't know of all the languages and dialects spoken in South Africa... I can only speak from experience I had with a couple of South Africans I met in an airport once. XP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Hahah! Awesome! So nice hearing your native tongue!!
> 
> Wanna hear some Norwegian? Might be too similar to your native language though!
> @Dyslexicon you in? I could tots read same passage from the book I read last night. Just this time from the original of course. *laughing*
> 
> Although, we have less clacking sounds @johnnyyukon


Ah thanks, that voice drives the ladies buck wild in bed.

Norwegian, yes. Play it up. Too bad about the clacking : (




Sir Monocle said:


> hahahaha, that is what I was about to say.. He said Alabama like it would be said in Spanish. XD


eeyyyyy, ese! let's vamos to Alabama, find us some caliente mamacitas! Eso que ni qué!!



olonny said:


> yep (Spanish speaking people, not just Spaniards, sorry for that :wink in fact I believe @johnnyyukon knows more Spanish than what he wants us to believe


un poco. But only if it's sultry like you do


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> eeyyyyy, ese! let's vamos to Alabama, find us some caliente mamacitas! Eso que ni qué!!


hahahaha, you 'bout to bring out the cholo in meeee homes! Let's go get some mamacitas an' party it up at da club Alabama style!


----------



## Polexia

Sir Monocle said:


> hahahaha, definitely. I listening to you speak Norwegian right now though. Oh... you are speaking Norwegian in this one too.  I can hear the difference.... The neutral Norwegian sounds more dry and the words seem contracted... a little shorter.  So in your dialect you extend your words more right?


My Norwegian is the first one. With contracted words. Neutral is longer words and full pronunciation ^_^ 

Haha we sound very jovial in my home town. We go beyond civility and straight to "we know everyone we meet mode so treat everyone like s/he has been your neighbor your entire life" 



Sir Monocle said:


> hahahaha definitely it was more for cue than pour moi!! :crying: No problem, it's ok. I'll accept it. :C


I originally promised Cue a Jem song when we played his buddy game in January. Not sure if he remembers though or even care, but this gave me ample opportunity to actually do it :happy:


----------



## Polexia

johnnyyukon said:


> Ah thanks, that voice drives the ladies buck wild in bed.
> 
> Norwegian, yes. Play it up. Too bad about the clacking : (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeyyyyy, ese! let's vamos to Alabama, find us some caliente mamacitas! Eso que ni qué!!
> 
> 
> 
> un poco. But only if it's sultry like you do


Yes! I should call the official Language council and talk to them about it "Hey! Dudes, dudettes! Let's add some clacking sounds. Let's be more international! What do you say?"


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Yes! I should call the official Language council and talk to them about it "Hey! Dudes, dudettes! Let's add some clacking sounds. Let's be more international! What do you say?"


hahahaha, try this language out! Here are the clicks.... ooooh, damn, you said clack.... meeeh, same difference. XD





 @olonny

Try this out! Mexican slang language from the capital of Mexico. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> My Norwegian is the first one. With contracted words. Neutral is longer words and full pronunciation ^_^
> 
> Haha we sound very jovial in my home town. We go beyond civility and straight to "we know everyone we meet mode so treat everyone like s/he has been your neighbor your entire life"
> 
> 
> 
> I originally promised Cue a Jem song when we played his buddy game in January. Not sure if he remembers though or even care, but this gave me ample opportunity to actually do it :happy:


hahaha, yeah. I meant that the sounds of the first one seem more extended but cut.... The neutral one pronounces the word correctly, but it seem like the words are less extended..

Kind of like.... Wha's Uuuuuuuuuuuup! and What's Up! I like the how your hometown accent sounds better. 

hahahaha, and no probs on the cue song. ;D


----------



## Polexia

Sir Monocle said:


> hahaha, yeah. I meant that the sounds of the first one seem more extended but cut.... The neutral one pronounces the word correctly, but it seem like the words are less extended..
> 
> Kind of like.... Wha's Uuuuuuuuuuuup! and What's Up! I like the how your hometown accent sounds better.
> 
> hahahaha, and no probs on the cue song. ;D


Oh now I get'ch'ya! 

I like my dialect better as well. So much more fun to speak to. We have some pretty great phrases. <3


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Will this have to be done in Spanish? XD


I want to hear you and @Dyslexicon speaking in Norwegian. 

Actually, I've never heard Dizzy's voice at all. Dizzy, post your voice!


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> My Norwegian is the first one. With contracted words. Neutral is longer words and full pronunciation ^_^


Oh...you already did. I probably should read through the thread before I make comments...


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Oh now I get'ch'ya!
> 
> I like my dialect better as well. So much more fun to speak to. We have some pretty great phrases. <3


I bet you do. ;D I wouldn't be able to understand any of the phrases, but I bet they are pretty good. XP AND yeah, your dialect sounds more fun than the Standard one.


----------



## Polexia

Sir Monocle said:


> I bet you do. ;D I wouldn't be able to understand any of the phrases, but I bet they are pretty good. XP AND yeah, your dialect sounds more fun than the Standard one.


 

Haha I think half of Norway don't understand each other's local phrases to be honest. A dude showed up on the news yesterday because he had made some video that was viewed by like 10.000 people (yes we are that small) people on Facebook. Not even people in his own neck of the woods understood the local phrases he was saying XD 

I wonder how many dialects we have tbh. 

Fun fact about my dialect; a Norwegian language professor deemed it the ugliest dialect in Norway (but this was purely based on the following: when he did his mandatory year in the army he shared a bunk with a guy from my town and he was so sick of the guy and is still impacted by the experience like 50 years after the fact that he chooses to use this experience and his position as a scholar to say that it is in fact the ugliest dialect :laughing: this tickled me for sure!)


----------



## Polexia

Lizabeth said:


> I want to hear you and @Dyslexicon speaking in Norwegian.
> 
> Actually, I've never heard Dizzy's voice at all. Dizzy, post your voice!


He actually has a different dialect then me though and q pretty nice voice ^_^


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> He actually has a different dialect then me though and q pretty nice voice ^_^


I'm so jealous you and Dizzy got to hang out with each other in person and here I am alllll the way on the other side of the ocean, separated from two of my fave ENTPs *sigh*


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> @olonny
> 
> Try this out! Mexican slang language from the capital of Mexico. XD


oh my that's way too difficult xD I think I just understood one or two words top in the whole video hahahaha


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Yo! Remember the talk we. Had about how different my natural norwegian dialect is from "regular Norwegian"
> 
> I've illustrated it here:
> 
> https://clyp.it/5wytda3x
> 
> Lol can you hear the difference in words? (Over look my dramatic tone change lol!)


Just listened to this -- your speech in Norwegian tickles my ears (in a good way!) I actually prefer your dialect over "regular" Norwegian. There's something almost poetic-sounding about your dialect. Or maybe I just have a preference for dramaticism


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> I did the cue song XD @cue5c this is for you:
> 
> https://clyp.it/hh1evhuo


too cute! :tongue:



> I'm impressed! Your Danish was pretty good.
> 
> https://clyp.it/nvlsv4dt
> In Norwegian, lol I'm stumbling more cause I had to hold the book I'm one hand and the iPad in the other. XD


<3 I could listen to you read stuff to me all day, in any language. Hmmm....*considers compiling a list of books for Poxy to record for me...*


----------



## Polexia

Lizabeth said:


> Just listened to this -- your speech in Norwegian tickles my ears (in a good way!) I actually prefer your dialect over "regular" Norwegian. There's something almost poetic-sounding about your dialect. Or maybe I just have a preference for dramaticism


Hahaha! That is a very awesome reaction. It tickles mine to. When I visit my home town or meet people from my home town. I don't want people to stop talking. 

But your reaction is even greater, to me cause, you have no idea what I'm saying (I'm guessing. But it's the first few lines from the book I did in English ^_^ )


----------



## Polexia

Lizabeth said:


> too cute! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> <3 I could listen to you read stuff to me all day, in any language. Hmmm....*considers compiling a list of books for Poxy to record for me...*


*takes notes on list of books from Liz*
*clears throat*
*reads*

I feel that way about @Tzara's voice. Man! He should do audio books! For real. Maybe Tzara and I should start an audiobook company?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> *takes notes on list of books from Liz*
> *clears throat*
> *reads*
> 
> I feel that way about @Tzara's voice. Man! He should do audio books! For real. Maybe Tzara and I should start an audiobook company?


Let me be your agent! :crazy: 
oh wait...agents have to organize stuff and things, don't they


----------



## Polexia

Xahhakatar said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Bad day? 

Beer is good on any day though! <3 (in my "humble" opinion :kitteh: )


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Bad day?
> 
> Beer is good on any day though! <3 (in my "humble" opinion :kitteh: )


And in my arrogant opinion as well.


----------



## Polexia

Lizabeth said:


> Let me be your agent! :crazy:
> oh wait...agents have to organize stuff and things, don't they


Yes. I think they do! Buuut! You can be our promoter! I think you'll be a great promoter! <3 (unless you wanna organize stuff)


----------



## Polexia

Xahhakatar said:


> And in my arrogant opinion as well.


Arrogant opinion <3 

*hi five*


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Yes. I think they do! Buuut! You can be our promoter! I think you'll be a great promoter! <3 (unless you wanna organize stuff)


haha, I don't think you want me "organizing" stuff :wink:

But yeah...I'll promote you, for sure!


----------



## Tzara

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> *takes notes on list of books from Liz*
> *clears throat*
> *reads*
> 
> I feel that way about @Tzara's voice. Man! He should do audio books! For real. Maybe Tzara and I should start an audiobook company?


Think of all the half-read books. Oh my :tongue:

*ENTP Audiobooks!*
We'll read to you only as much as you would have yourself!


----------



## Tzara

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> I did the cue song XD @cue5c this is for you:
> 
> https://clyp.it/hh1evhuo


Mind if I barge in on the @cue5c songs?
Vocaroo | Voice message
:tongue:


----------



## Polexia

Tzara said:


> Mind if I barge in on the @cue5c songs?
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> :tongue:


Never! Always "barge" in where you feel like! ^_^ love it! <3 

Now I should find a way to merge yours with mine. And add some b-ground music from original score. I think we have a hit on our hands ^_^ 
@Lizabeth more for you to promote <3


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

All right, @olonny requested it, and ask and you shall receive, so here it goes, me talking in every language I can speak in apart from English:

French, just to get it over with (French is by far my worst language. I can read it, usually.):
Vocaroo | Voice message

German:
Vocaroo | Voice message

Dutch: 
Vocaroo | Voice message

And I couldn't find anything in Frisian. But then, my Frisian might actually be worse than my French.


----------



## Lizabeth

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Never! Always "barge" in where you feel like! ^_^ love it! <3
> 
> Now I should find a way to merge yours with mine. And add some b-ground music from original score. I think we have a hit on our hands ^_^
> @Lizabeth more for you to promote <3


*imagines all the money pouring in* :crazy:


----------



## olonny

stultum said:


> All right, @olonny requested it, and ask and you shall receive, so here it goes, me talking in every language I can speak in apart from English:
> 
> French, just to get it over with (French is by far my worst language. I can read it, usually.):
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> German:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Dutch:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> And I couldn't find anything in Frisian. But then, my Frisian might actually be worse than my French.


I'm probably one of the few people who thinks both German and Dutch are much more beautiful than French. Your voice sounds really soft and elegant in German. Dutch would be the same if it wasn't for that JJJJ sound :laughing: but it's a cool language as well!


----------



## Polexia

Lizabeth said:


> *imagines all the money pouring in* :crazy:


*throws cash around*

*lays down in bathtub of cash*

*feels dirty, loves it*


----------



## Lady Isla

stultum said:


> Finally, someone who also calls it a trolley!


It's nearly unbelievable that so many people speak English and don't know the proper words to call things. :wink:




johnnyyukon said:


> I didn't catch you were australian when you read from the book.


I think many non-Australians think every Aussie sounds like Steve Irwin did, but we have variations in our accent too. Like myself, Cate Blanchett was educated in private schools in Melbourne and you can hardly tell that she is from Australia. Her type is called the cultivated accent. My normal accent is more general than hers, but I still find Americans who think I'm British until I tell them otherwise. I can speak completely cultivated if I desire, but it's not my natural way of speaking.




olonny said:


> Yeaah that's exactly what I said, always choose the wizard!


I can only guess that some people really enjoy the taste of blood and like hiding in the dark. 

@Sir Monocle Did you ever discern the identity of the French speaker? I remember someone speaking with a French accent too.


----------



## Sir Monocle

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Haha I think half of Norway don't understand each other's local phrases to be honest. A dude showed up on the news yesterday because he had made some video that was viewed by like 10.000 people (yes we are that small) people on Facebook. Not even people in his own neck of the woods understood the local phrases he was saying XD
> 
> I wonder how many dialects we have tbh.
> 
> Fun fact about my dialect; a Norwegian language professor deemed it the ugliest dialect in Norway (but this was purely based on the following: when he did his mandatory year in the army he shared a bunk with a guy from my town and he was so sick of the guy and is still impacted by the experience like 50 years after the fact that he chooses to use this experience and his position as a scholar to say that it is in fact the ugliest dialect :laughing: this tickled me for sure!)


hahahahaha, I bet... I can barely understand other Spanish dialects myself. XP the person would have to be using a pretty standard Spanish accent so that I could understand. I mean... yeah, I can pick up half of what others are saying... but the other half is lost in some void deep in space.... close to a black whole... and who knows what happened. XD

hahahaha, that professor you had is pretty funny... I mean.... anyone would get annoyed of anyone if they lived together for a long time... especially if one of the roommates is too rowdy. XP But it is funny that he used his biased "PhD" opinions to come up with that little random bit of "fact"... which to me sounds more like an opinion. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

olonny said:


> oh my that's way too difficult xD I think I just understood one or two words top in the whole video hahahaha


hahahaha, definitely! I for one can't understand most of what they are saying either... maybe like a third of it. XD I found one of those ask yahoo things what it actually meant... and well, I understood like I said... a third of it. XD Let me send you the link. XD

i guess that song by them was made so that only people from that region could understand what they were saying. 

https://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080130171050AAT9RfT


----------



## Sir Monocle

Tzara said:


> Think of all the half-read books. Oh my :tongue:
> 
> *ENTP Audiobooks!*
> We'll read to you only as much as you would have yourself!


hahahahaha, probably read like two chapters and get back to it in like a year or something. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Lady Isla said:


> @Sir Monocle Did you ever discern the identity of the French speaker? I remember someone speaking with a French accent too.


Naaaaah, I didn't. I got too lazy to go back and search for the person with the French accent. I mean... I guess they will eventually show themselves. I think it was a dude..... they were comparing his deep voice to another deep voice here. Sorry can't remember the usernames. Ooooooh well.


----------



## olonny

Sir Monocle said:


> hahahaha, definitely! I for one can't understand most of what they are saying either... maybe like a third of it. XD I found one of those ask yahoo things what it actually meant... and well, I understood like I said... a third of it. XD Let me send you the link. XD
> 
> i guess that song by them was made so that only people from that region could understand what they were saying.
> 
> https://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080130171050AAT9RfT


why do they have so many words with "ch"? I didn't know they could be so many :laughing: not sure what some of the "translated" version means either... 

Anyway, I'm still waiting for the challenge on accents :th_jtteglad:


----------



## Morfy

Swordsman of Mana said:


> your voice is so soft, delicate (in contrast to my own, which is much more harsh, booming, almost evil sounding lol)


I see 
I never really liked my voice but for some reason people have complimented me on it quite a lot.
So confusing~
I guess most people don't like the sound of their own voice though ^^;


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> Actually, my singing voice isn't that bad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


What a wonderful singing voice you have there man. Definitely a pro. :wink: We should make a band! XD


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sir Monocle said:


> What a wonderful singing voice you have there man. Definitely a pro. :wink: We should make a band! XD



Oh thanks! I don't mean to brag, but I went to Juilliard and majored in Singing. I'm pretty proud. 

Definitely, let's call it Sir Johnnocle. :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Kind of sort of scottish,


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh thanks! I don't mean to brag, but I went to Juilliard and majored in Singing. I'm pretty proud.
> 
> Definitely, let's call it Sir Johnnocle. :laughing:


Definitely. Pretty prestigious aren't we. ;D We'll be "The Sir Johnnocles!!!" We are going to be a pretty big hit across the galaxy man! It can't get any better! :laughing:


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> Kind of sort of scottish,
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Slaaaaaay all those damn god eaters!!!! I've heard they are quick to multiply!!!! Atrocious beasts they are!!!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sir Monocle said:


> Definitely. Pretty prestigious aren't we. ;D We'll be "The Sir Johnnocles!!!" We are going to be a pretty big hit across the galaxy man! It can't get any better! :laughing:





Sir Monocle said:


> Slaaaaaay all those damn god eaters!!!! I've heard they are quick to multiply!!!! Atrocious beasts they are!!!



Lol.


Yeah, fuck Japan and going international, intergalactical, yo! Fuckin' transdimensional Platinum baby!


And I know, got the exterminator coming out. Pretty bad god eater infestation :laughing:


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Japan and going international, intergalactical, yo! Fuckin' transdimensional Platinum baby!
> 
> 
> And I know, got the exterminator coming out. Pretty bad god eater infestation :laughing:


Hell yeah we have to think big to become big!! Concerts to billions of sentient being!!! It will be legendary!!! ;D

AND we gotta weaponize the people maaaaaan, the god eater infestation is coming!!!! XD hahahahaha


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sir Monocle said:


> Hell yeah we have to think big to become big!! Concerts to billions of sentient being!!! It will be legendary!!! ;D
> 
> AND we gotta weaponize the people maaaaaan, the god eater infestation is coming!!!! XD hahahahaha



People are like, "WTF are they talking about?" haha


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> that's scary (and somehow sexy at the same time :laughing. But to my non native ear it sounds pretty acurate


Ha thanks! I love doing dark monologues like that. Helps me exooorsiiiiizee tha Demons!!!


I'll take requests!! may come up with some more, in a sinister mood. I'm curious what a scottish person would say.

FYI, that wasn't original, it was from a movie called _Valhalla Rising_


----------



## johnnyyukon

Ok, gonna lighten things up with a children's story!




Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, gonna lighten things up with a children's story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


that's the way to freak out kids! :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> that's the way to freak out kids! :laughing:



Haha, no way! That's my lullaby voice.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> Haha, no way! That's my lullaby voice.


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


>



Aww, I almost feel asweeep.



My mum used to sing this one to me as a young lad,


----------



## Sir Monocle

johnnyyukon said:


> People are like, "WTF are they talking about?" haha


hahahaha, I know right! What they don't know is that they are the ones blind to the truth! :shocked:

:laughing:


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, gonna lighten things up with a children's story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


And this is how I tell a story....

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sygma

olonny said:


> And this is how I tell a story....
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Its funny you sound like an asian with a british accent. Lol actually I think I'd really need to hear a choir full of these


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

I'm a pre-testosterone transman. (Why I sound like a girl.)

Also, I'm ENFP.

My voice


----------



## olonny

Sygma said:


> Its funny you sound like an asian with a british accent. Lol actually I think I'd really need to hear a choir full of these












Asian?? OMG I've never been told that LOL


----------



## olonny

Rainbow Eyes said:


> I'm a pre-testosterone transman. (Why I sound like a girl.)
> 
> Also, I'm ENFP.
> 
> My voice


yeah yeah, voices voices!
Also, were you walking, running, going up the stairs? Because you sound kind of fatigued


----------



## Sygma

olonny said:


> Asian?? OMG I've never been told that LOL


Hahah just on that recording tho ! otherwise you re pretty spanish :tongue:


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

olonny said:


> yeah yeah, voices voices!
> Also, were you walking, running, going up the stairs? Because you sound kind of fatigued



I was finished with acting at the time.


----------



## Son of Mercury

Do not.. ask.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

Abraham Law said:


> Do not.. ask.
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


uuh that voice at the end sounds ultra sexy! And the singing is great as well


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

NT... 

More interested in where you think I come from. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## thatThinkingfeeling

https://soundcloud.com/will-booth-3/scars-jb Me covering james bay's "scars".


----------



## bionic

Vocaroo | Voice message

Eeeeee-iiiii-oooo-oooo....

I didn't know what to say but these vocaroos are entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## bionic

StellaG said:


> NT...
> 
> More interested in where you think I come from.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


South Europe? Spain perhaps?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Spontaneous, not used to it, it feels, fun? Makes me feel happy. Damn.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

bionic said:


> South Europe? Spain perhaps?


France.. Someone wants to adopt me? For I can learn how to pronounce words perfectly? Sick of learning in my living room. I don't cook that well but I have an extented sense of humor


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

thatThinkingfeeling said:


> https://soundcloud.com/will-booth-3/scars-jb Me covering james bay's "scars".


No! I'm on my phone, not working. But you said cover, now I want to hear it.


----------



## bionic

StellaG said:


> France.. Someone wants to adopt me? For I can learn how to pronounce words perfectly? Sick of learning in my living room. I don't cook that well but I have an extented sense of humor


Ahh... I was close. Lol, sure! If you teach me French, I will help you with English.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

bionic said:


> Ahh... I was close. Lol, sure! If you teach me French, I will help you with English.


It's a deal. If you really want to learn french, np.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I Lol'd.





Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

bionic said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Eeeeee-iiiii-oooo-oooo....
> 
> I didn't know what to say but these vocaroos are entertaining nonetheless.




Heyyyyyyyyyy, nice voice I like totally liked it and stuff. It was neat and kinda sexy :blushed:





Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> I Lol'd.
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



you should record your pretty laugh more often. It's sexy :wink:


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> you should record your pretty laugh more often. It's sexy :wink:



Haha, ok, it's not hard, I think I'm very funny, lol


----------



## bionic

johnnyyukon said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy, nice voice I like totally liked it and stuff. It was neat and kinda sexy :blushed:


Aw, thanks, you charmer. :tongue:

I was laughing so hard that I had to record after I got over my giggle fit. You're so funny.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

Aight, me, tryin' to flirt with hottie at my apartment office. Bi-racial, almond butter, yeess'm, mmmhmmm!!

Well first little diddy (my recorder was on me, flipped in on) some crazy lady:


cray lady


Then LaShea, damn even sounds like lotion:


I think we was talkin' bout Kill Bill then some Netflix,


Vocaroo | Voice message




Probably way boring. Up til today, thought she was married, she HAD a damn ring on it, but, and she mentions it, fuckin' PROMISE ring. may come at it differently next time.


----------



## Sygma

@Necrilia

Vocaroo | Voice message


Maybe the voice match the writing, who knows


----------



## Belrose

Vocaroo | Voice message

Have something involving Skittles.


And another round that is at least a little more interesting. Probably.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RNAZ6QK1e0


English is weird. 

It can be understood through tough thorough thought, though.


----------



## Necrilia

@Sygma

Vocaroo | Voice message

Your voice matches to your handwriting style. ^^


----------



## Sygma

@Necrilia

Vocaroo | Voice message

Well then !


----------



## Necrilia

@Sygma

Vocaroo | Voice message

Makes sense. I understand what you wanted to achieve with the recording. You're very interesting.


----------



## Airest

https://clyp.it/rob4klye


----------



## olonny

So... any opinion?

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sygma

olonny said:


> So... any opinion?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I love how you say "d" for every single t. its pretty awesome. You got a pretty godlike intonation when you re chilled like that











But other dan dat, you don't really have the typical spanish speakin english kind of vibe ... british you said ? mm


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

olonny said:


> So... any opinion?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You do sound like a spanish person who has learned American English, just like I'm a German who has learned British English in a Dutch school.

I'd love to hear some of you trying to pronounce a Dutch or German text. Like, don't look up how you should pronounce it, just run with it and hope for the best. I'd do the same in another language of course, as long as it uses latin letters =P

'Ik herinner me ook nog heel goed: Toen Koreander net geboren was, gebeurde het wel eens dat het kraambezoek naar de wieg liep zo van: "Hmmm...... dat is 't? Ja? Ja? Oh nou, Mooi kind hoor. Ja, 'tuurlijk is't een mooi kind, God, 't zou t zou geen mooi kind wezen zeg, nee, ben je gek. Nee, best wel een mooi kind."

Kijk, dat zou ik dus nooit doen; moet je niet doen. Wanneer een kind niet mooi is, dan zou ik niet gaan huichelen. Ja, ik weet ook wel, je kunt ook weer niet zeggen van: "Wat is dat een lelijk kind!" Dat kan niet, moet je ook niet doen. Wat ik altijd doe als een kind niet zo mooi is, dan zeg ik altijd: "Het is een lief kind."
Onze buren bijvoorbeeld, die kregen een ontzettend lief kind. Toen heb ik ook heel eerlijk gezegd: "Dit is het liefste kind dat ik ooit heb gezien." '

_'I remember it well: When Coriander had just been born, it sometimes happened that visitors walked up to the cradle and said something like: 'Hmmm... that's it? Yes? Yeah? Oh, well, Beautiful baby that. Yes, 'course it's a beautiful child, God, it would be, it wouldn't not be a beautiful child, hey, don't worry. No, it's quite a beautiful child.'

See, I would never do that; you shouldn't do that. When a child isn't beautiful, I wouldn't feign that it is. Yes, I know that you can't say: 'Wow, that's an ugly child!' That's wrong, you shouldn't do that. What I always do when a child isn't all that beautifull, then I always say: 'It's a lovable child.'
Our neighbours for example, they got an tremendously lovable child. I said then, very honestly: 'This is the most lovable child I've ever seen.' '_


----------



## Tzara

olonny said:


> So... any opinion?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


It is! Its much more american than standard european.

There are even small tints of chinese in there :tongue: Like when you say "cannot trust her" you rely more on the toning than the enunciation
but thats probably because you have heavy spanish inflections on an american(ish) accent.


----------



## olonny

Tzara said:


> It is! Its much more american than standard european.
> 
> There are even small tints of chinese in there :tongue: Like when you say "cannot trust her" you rely more on the toning than the enunciation
> but thats probably because you have heavy spanish inflections on an american(ish) accent.


:shocked: OMG I was trying to say "I kind of trust her" but yeah, it definitely sounds like cannot. I should learn again how to pronounce correctly  
Thanks for the input anyway!


----------



## Arakkun

Me singing "Anata no Oto" (something like "the sound of my dear")


----------



## Son of Mercury

Boredom strikes again.

Vocaroo | Voice message

It's 90, by the way.

Time to eat..

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Son of Mercury

olonny said:


> So... any opinion?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I don't know what accent it is, but I love it.


----------



## olonny

Abraham Law said:


> Boredom strikes again.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


you should start your own radio, man!



Abraham Law said:


> I don't know what accent it is, but I love it.


oh my, thank you


----------



## Sonderous

My voice 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Ol' Man River
Vocaroo | Voice message

Peace on Earth (opening from Lady and the Tramp)
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sporadic Aura

i've got nothing fancy to say to you guys. here is 2 seconds of my voice, regardless.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0u6QDuOqoFf

Was saying something and this accent accidently came out of nowhere at the very end, and I like that part the most. 

Then messing around with voices/accents: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e5x1SfQaIv


----------



## Alette

Earthious said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Was saying something and this accent accidently came out of nowhere at the very end, and I like that part the most.
> 
> Then messing around with voices/accents: Vocaroo | Voice message


This is nice moon!


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> I mighta blared the mic volume out too, just warnin'. and no, not drunk just vewy vewy sweepy :sleeping:
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You do sound drunk. xD 

"I got rhythm"


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> Hah! They actually have news reporters, commercial voiceover artists, ext study my same accent because it's the easiest to understand and 'least accented' form of English. Here's me actually talking-
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Seriously though. You plop someone with an Australian accent down where I live and we'd be all over you. xD


There's just something about it. It's comfy if that makes sense. I still love your voice and your accent. Also a Games of Thrones quote, that's so cute and geeky. Sweet! Looks like everybody wins in that case haha. I know where I'm moving then! :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Stelliferous said:


> <3 Thanks for massaging my brain.


You're quite welcome :kitteh:


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> There's just something about it. It's comfy if that makes sense. I still love your voice and your accent. Also a Games of Thrones quote, that's so cute and geeky. Sweet! Looks like everybody wins in that case haha. I know where I'm moving then! :laughing:


I do love me some GOT. xD 

So I got curious and googled what time it is in Sydney (I don't know where specifically you live) and it said it's 1:56PM. It's 10:56PM the day before for me. Crazysauce.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

devoid said:


> That's very beautiful.  It's such a unique sound and very pleasant. You taught yourself well.


Thank you! It means a lot  While I picked up the guitar at 8 actually singing has been much more of a recent venture. I'm slowly feeling more capable.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> I do love me some GOT. xD
> 
> So I got curious and googled what time it is in Sydney (I don't know where specifically you live) and it said it's 1:56PM. It's 10:56PM the day before for me. Crazysauce.


I live a place much better than Sydney. XD I live about 90 minutes away in one of those 'blue collar' work towns, turned beach city. It's called Wollongong. It's quiet. Sydney's nice and all but it's so chaotic especially in design, well lack thereof. It's also kinda lonely. Also I know right! Timezones are crazy! They actually are quite a pain in the arse.


----------



## Purrfessor

@AddictiveMuse when are you coming to America?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Stelliferous said:


> @AddictiveMuse when are you coming to America?


Haha whenever you guys'll have me XD
I have no plans in the immediate future. I'd love to go over there to study maybe. I don't see myself staying in Australia and I never have, I'll probably end up over in the US. It's always been an interest for me.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I'll take requests, heh. I can do several accents, most aren't that great, but I like to practice. But I can stick with my ******* accent too.





(within reason)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> I'll take requests, heh. I can do several accents, most aren't that great, but I like to practice. But I can stick with my ******* accent too.


You done an Aussie one before? I kinda wanna hear how accurate someone might make it
Or maybe do a montage of accents. Or the variety of accents across the USA
Do whatever you want to I'm sure it'll be entertaining regardless


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> You done an Aussie one before? I kinda wanna hear how accurate someone might make it
> Or maybe do a montage of accents. Or the variety of accents across the USA
> Do whatever you want to I'm sure it'll be entertaining regardless


ha, ok, I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Courtalort

Ok guys I did one with a bunch of accents. I apologize in advance if they suck. It's reallllllly hard to do them all in a row. xD 
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> You done an Aussie one before? I kinda wanna hear how accurate someone might make it
> Or maybe do a montage of accents. Or the variety of accents across the USA
> Do whatever you want to I'm sure it'll be entertaining regardless


Ok, it's below, and definitely exaggerated, I may try to do more improv, I think I'm better that way.




CourtneyJD said:


> Ok guys I did one with a bunch of accents. I apologize in advance if they suck. It's reallllllly hard to do them all in a row. xD
> Vocaroo | Voice message


The was excellent.



My turn!




Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

I can't stop now...






Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, it's below, and definitely exaggerated, I may try to do more improv, I think I'm better that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The was excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> My turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


hahah you sound adorable. xD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

https://soundcloud.com/necrollamacon/pill


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Because everyone's doing it: Accents!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Noise

Vocaroo | Voice message

I sound 12. :u
Also, I'm some sort of NTP. Female. Never even heard of this poem before, let alone read it, haha. So rough.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Noise said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I sound 12. :u
> Also, I'm some sort of NTP. Female. Never even heard of this poem before, let alone read it, haha. So rough.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Because everyone's doing it: Accents!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


yeah, you better do too if you don't wanna be in the loser club! 





Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Roman Empire

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Roman Empire

Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Noise

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your voiceeee  
And mine is not _proper_ haha.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Noise said:


> Your voiceeee
> And mine is not _proper_ haha.




my voiiiccceee!!!! I know, er, right?


----------



## johnnyyukon

apa said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message




Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Son of Mercury

Vocaroo | Voice message

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pm2R62a1R9


----------



## Sanskrit

Why people keep posting their voice over and over? We only have one voice, one vote and one mouth. If you like talking so much get a Skype group going? :wink:


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Vocaroo | Voice message
Don't mind the accent.

I loved that book!

Also in French because I'm way more comfortable speaking french without feeling self-conscious!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gzuk5zx27A

INFJ.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

johnnyyukon said:


> yeah, you better do too if you don't wanna be in the loser club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Well, what do you want me to try?


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> Well, what do you want me to try?


Ha, no that was perfect. I listened. Good jerb!


----------



## cricket

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sygma

Silly 'muricans and their admiration toward boring europeans :tongue:


----------



## cricket

Sygma said:


> Silly 'muricans and their admiration toward boring europeans :tongue:


:shocked: Europeans are awesome, and each accent is unique. Don't hate on my admiration, enjoy it


----------



## Son of Mercury

Ed Bickers, a good buddy of mine wanted to do one. He can be a bit annoying so I let him.

Vocaroo | Voice message

New Movie coming out this Christmas.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0p6JPtulrGv


----------



## Sygma

cricket said:


> :shocked: Europeans are awesome, and each accent is unique. Don't hate on my admiration, enjoy it


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Son of Mercury

Okay, I'm proud of this one.

The Haunted Watchman.
Listen with headphones if you can and then call a Priest.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## cricket

Sygma said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sygma

cricket said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


It's not french enough I'm afraid, but with a little bit of training it might get there. Eventually :tongue:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Sygma said:


> It's not french enough I'm afraid, but with a little bit of training it might get there. Eventually :tongue:


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message

Unfortunately this is what happens when I stay home for too long


----------



## Tzara

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Tzara said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## cricket

Sooooo tempting to post the next line...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What song is that? I would join in if I knew it. Or maybe I shouldn't. I have a good singing voice when it comes to acting out a 15-year-old anime boy, but not when it comes to doing whatever kind of sexy jazz song that is.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

cricket said:


> Sooooo tempting to post the next line...


Do it!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Tetsuo Shima said:


> What song is that? I would join in if I knew it. Or maybe I shouldn't. I have a good singing voice when it comes to acting out a 15-year-old anime boy, but not when it comes to doing whatever kind of sexy jazz song that is.


Isn't the point of singing having fun and making innocent people's ears bleed?

That's Take Me To Church by Hozier, join in.


----------



## cricket

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> *Isn't the point of singing having fun and making innocent people's ears bleed?*
> 
> That's Take Me To Church by Hozier, join in.


Yes!
And it needed to be finished :tongue:
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Son of Mercury

Vocaroo | Voice message

Yeah, I think I'm going to start training for voice over work.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

cricket said:


> Yes!
> And it needed to be finished :tongue:
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You beat me to the best line!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Obscure

AddictiveMuse said:


> I figure why not? It's been a hobby for ages so why not use it as a medium to give others an awareness of what my voice sounds like.
> I might as well mention a few people...So this is my voice, somewhat.. @_Obscure_, @_devoid_, @_Superfluous_, @_CourtneyJD_.
> Just a warning before clicking: I've had no lessons whatsoever so what you hear is the result of me just teaching myself.



You're not bad at alll Musey! I never had the time to check this yet it was on my mind (videos suck on iPhone) anywhos I enjoyed it pretty much^^


----------



## Fascist

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Obscure

Home alone, goofing around 
Edith Piaf, La Vie En Rose (English of course)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I wrote this song about Cthulhu.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Apple Pine

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Unfortunately this is what happens when I stay home for too long


This is catchy actually :3



Obscure said:


> Home alone, goofing around
> Edith Piaf, La Vie En Rose (English of course)
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Nice


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Vocaroo | Voice message

I'm being random as always.. cleaning my bike while singing. Bon Jovi, everyone.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Vocaroo | Voice message

I sound like a motivational speaker. Kill me now.


----------



## Sygma

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Unfortunately this is what happens when I stay home for too long



Are you a modern age tough Fairy, L'Enfant ? :tongue:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Sygma said:


> Are you a modern age tough Fairy, L'Enfant ? :tongue:


What's a tough fairy? 

Are you asking me if I'm one of these





















'Cause you can't handle the tooth...


----------



## gmaslin

LOL @L'Enfant Terrible - Nice lounge tone and decent vocal presentation. Killer graphic references. 
@November - Switch to decaf. 
@LuvGen - Sweet tones meandering off their mark. You'll need alot of work if you expect to do this professionally. 
@Tetsuo Shima - Pretty good lyrics. 
@Obscure - Decent attempt at a very challenging song but the echo is distracting.


----------



## Rafiki

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Owtoo

Here is my acquired Irish accent lolol

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## C47

thought i might join in on the fray and just... leave this here

(oh and this. oops)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## cricket

I think @L'Enfant Terrible should sing us a song :kitteh:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

cricket said:


> I think @L'Enfant Terrible should sing us a song :kitteh:


Here

Happy Bleeding Ears' Day to you all!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Angina Jolie

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Here
> 
> Happy Bleeding Ears' Day to you all!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Pff, beautiful and a good singer. I hate you.


----------



## Blue Soul

MaggieMay said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I hope this works.


While INFJ is the rarest type overall (and for males as well), INTJ females are actually the rarest of them all.

Smooth voice btw.


----------



## RoseateThorns

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Here
> 
> Happy Bleeding Ears' Day to you all!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


^ Singing goals! :kitteh:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Apologies if my voice aren't clear enough. Anyway, I'm just reciting a book called "From The Belly of The Cat."


----------



## Tzara

LuvGen said:


> Apologies if my voice aren't clear enough. Anyway, I'm just reciting a book called "From The Belly of The Cat."


You'd make an amazing horror narrator.
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Tzara said:


> You'd make an amazing horror narrator.
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Hahaha!! The background music though.. I approve.


----------



## vasnas

guess what nation am I?

the song Goodbye my love googbye: youtu.be/BeZ4vF6RGiw


somebody fix the link pls !


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Rosemist said:


> ^ Singing goals! :kitteh:


I know how to make myslef look good if I want to
@Rosemist - human being goals


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Shameless Nation said:


> Pff, beautiful and a good singer. I hate you.


Good tastes, awesome avatar, banging siggy, smart and poised. I hate you too my darling! :*


----------



## Tzara

vasnas said:


> guess what nation am I?
> 
> the song Goodbye my love googbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeZ4vF6RGiw&feature=youtu.be
> 
> somebody fix the link pls !


Youre obviously from Russia -.- we can see your name :dry:


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Here
> 
> Happy Bleeding Ears' Day to you all!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Hubba bubba! I always expect your voice to be deeper and more husky tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagasauras said:


> Hubba bubba! I always expect your voice to be deeper and more husky tbh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Irl it it deeper and huskier though.


----------



## Sygma

Blue Soul said:


> While INFJ is the rarest type overall (and for males as well), INTJ females are actually the rarest of them all.
> 
> Smooth voice btw.


We're as rare as INTJ females, and honestly ... Does it even matter ? of course not, unless there's a special unicorn master race out there which I'm not aware of. Let that to Fi doms


----------



## MaggieMay

Blue Soul said:


> While INFJ is the rarest type overall (and for males as well), INTJ females are actually the rarest of them all.
> 
> Smooth voice btw.


I've read that before, quite interesting. I meant it as a generalization for mistyping. 

& Thank you.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I was testing something and I found this. Does the "delivers" sound the slightest bit dutch? It sounds like something I've heard...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1epojNoZuJC


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Earthious said:


> I was testing something and I found this. Does the "delivers" sound the slightest bit dutch? It sounds like something I've heard...
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


(Apologizing in advance)

Is that meant to be Dutch? I don't understand much of what you are saying.

Is the first word 'dan', the second 'de', the third 'recorder', and the fourth 'delivers'? 

Very, very curious.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> do it tbh
> 
> me reading ~Burnt Norton by Lana del rey
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Lovely. I'll have to match that.


----------



## shameless

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

stultum said:


> (Apologizing in advance)
> 
> Is that meant to be Dutch? I don't understand much of what you are saying.
> 
> Is the first word 'dan', the second 'de', the third 'recorder', and the fourth 'delivers'?
> 
> Very, very curious.


Ah, i missed this! 

No, it's english . 
I just thought the word "delivers" sounded simlar to a dutch accent, but i could be very wrong. 

I was just trying stuff, as i dont actually talk like that


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

Vocaroo | Voice message

Melodramatic reading of Poe's "The Raven".


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Miss Prince

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Sing a long. Feeling too good today.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Rafiki

I would enjoy lectures you give. @Swordsman of Mana


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Alright, I'm done for a while.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> do it tbh
> 
> me reading ~Burnt Norton by Lana del rey
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Ok! as promised....







Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## cricket

Went to see my grandmother briefly today. Sometimes she asks me to sing to her, particularly songs that her late husband liked. They both loved Johnny Cash, and this one was one of Grandaddy's favorites; for some reason I decided to record this time.
Vocaroo | Voice message

..and I'm glad I did. Something about it felt different today.


----------



## Awful

cricket said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your voice is really quite lovely. So gentle and soothing.

Here is my contribution to the thread -- a short clip of me reading a poem I wrote for a friend's birthday:
https://clyp.it/pvuy4s3w


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok! as promised....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


:kitteh: :kitteh: :kitteh:

my turn:-

Vocaroo | Voice message
reading Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Chapter 1 Down the Rabbit Hole


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## shameless

Saturnian Devil said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message



:laughing:


----------



## shameless

Saturnian Devil said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message



:laughing:


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Cinnamon83 said:


> :laughing:


I didn't know what else to say lmao


----------



## shameless

Saturnian Devil said:


> I didn't know what else to say lmao


I was laughing so hard. Your voice sounds nice. But I just kept thinking "yup thats such an ISTP thing to even say". 

Mine was awkward as hell too.

Thats what makes it funnier we sound like the most awkward fucks on this page. But what you said just cracked me up.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Cinnamon83 said:


> I was laughing so hard. Your voice sounds nice. But I just kept thinking "yup thats such an ISTP thing to even say".
> 
> Mine was awkward as hell too.
> 
> Thats what makes it funnier we sound like the most awkward fucks on this page. But what you said just cracked me up.


Thanks. I'm glad you laughed. Yeah I was kinda hesitant to post on this thread at first too lol. But then I was like "fuck it" and came up with thhat. I think the ISTPishness shows in how casually I said that. Had it been in video form I would've been saying it with a straight face, and that would've been creepy to some. 

Yup we are awkward. It's even more entertaining in the Musings thread where we're all there just spewing random shit like it's nothing. :laughing:


----------



## Ultra Violet

I was going to try and say something interesting. Yeah, but that didn't happen so here Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## MissyMaroon

Just saying hi after being away so long. Xd

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Ace Face

MissyMaroon said:


> Just saying hi after being away so long. Xd
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## gmaslin

Does anyone know how long these stay up on vocaroo?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

gmaslin said:


> Does anyone know how long these stay up on vocaroo?



I think they stay up for a few months. Could be wrong, but I know they don't get deleted immediately.


----------



## netfences

Long overdue and at the urging of another member here is my 'simplified' arrangement of Joni Mitchell's "All I Want". Do not click expecting a trained voice. This is strictly amateur.

*vocaroo*


----------



## FakeLefty

Saturnian Devil said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


What a 9w8 thing to say. xD


----------



## Saturnian Devil

PlagueLefty said:


> What a 9w8 thing to say. xD


Of all the messed up things I _could've_ said, that was probably the most benign.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Ace Face said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


I think that made my dick hard. XD Thank you Ace!


----------



## Veggie

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Roman Empire

Veggie said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


You sound just like I imagined.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here's a narration of the entire timeline of my newest Twitter account so far.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Veggie

apa said:


> You sound just like I imagined.


Lol oh ya?

And you're back!


----------



## Enygmatic

INFP and here is my voice.
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Roman Empire

Veggie said:


> Lol oh ya?
> 
> And you're back!


Nono I am not back. I am apa. But watch your back!


----------



## Veggie

apa said:


> Nono I am not back. I am apa. But watch your back!












What need I watch my back for?


----------



## Roman Empire

Veggie said:


> What need I watch my back for?


Are you sure you want to know? - Nah, nevermind I am out.


----------



## Veggie

apa said:


> Are you sure you want to know? - Nah, nevermind I am out.


*Lures you back in with candy*

Tell.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

rice_assrust said:


> Cool. Keep making shit. You've plenty of talent.
> Don't ever let anyone discourage you from making shit and putting it out there.
> Respond always to such discouragement with both middle fingers raised.
> If you ever heed any advice from anyone in your life, heed these words.
> Keep making shit and putting it out there.


I'd be more flattered if you didn't call it shit.


----------



## rice_assrust

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'd be more flattered if you didn't call it shit.


How about stuff then? Don't get attached to any individual thing, that's the trick. When you have enough babies, it's fine if some of them are ugly. After all, you've got thousands and thousands of other things out there. Note that none of this is a commentary on the specific piece of media I listened to. It's just a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

rice_assrust said:


> How about stuff then? Don't get attached to any individual thing, that's the trick. When you have enough babies, it's fine if some of them are ugly. After all, you've got thousands and thousands of other things out there. Note that none of this is a commentary on the specific piece of media I listened to. It's just a good rule of thumb.


I've already created what seems like thousands of things, and only one thing I created (a Beyblade fanfic featuring the Antichrist, Cthulhu, and Mortal Kombat style executions) was ever noticed and obsessed over by only one person (an obnoxiously Christian INTJ girl in Australia), and most of her favorite things about it were her own misinterpretations, and by the time I finally had a fan, I was so used to dishing out one thing and moving on to the next that I didn't want to stay with the characters I created for that story, but she was so obsessed with her own romanticized misinterpretations of them that I couldn't pry her off of them. But after a few years of following each other on Twitter, she saw what a lazy fuck I was, and she started acting all kuudere like she was better than me, and we eventually ended up unfollowing each other.


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I've already created what seems like thousands of things, and only one thing I created (a Beyblade fanfic featuring the Antichrist, Cthulhu, and Mortal Kombat style executions) was ever noticed and obsessed over by only one person (an obnoxiously Christian INTJ girl in Australia), and most of her favorite things about it were her own misinterpretations, and by the time I finally had a fan, I was so used to dishing out one thing and moving on to the next that I didn't want to stay with the characters I created for that story, but she was so obsessed with her own romanticized misinterpretations of them that I couldn't pry her off of them. But after a few years of following each other on Twitter, she saw what a lazy *fuck* I was, and she started acting all kuudere like she was better than me, and we eventually ended up unfollowing each other.


Watch your profanity.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

marblecloud95 said:


> Watch your profanity.


So, ENTPs can curse but INFPs can't?


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> So, ENTPs can curse but INFPs can't?


How do you know I'm an ENTP?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

marblecloud95 said:


> How do you know I'm an ENTP?


I was talking about the other guy.


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I was talking about the other guy.


He looks older than 90% of the users here so I'd give him slack, you're too young to be using those kind of words.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

marblecloud95 said:


> He looks older than 90% of the users here so I'd give him slack, you're too young to be using those kind of words.


I'm 21.


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'm 21.


Turn that around and you'll have your mental age. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Just watch your profanity.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

marblecloud95 said:


> Turn that around and you'll have your mental age. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Just watch your profanity.


What is your problem!? I am an autistic INFP 4w3. I know very well that I am mentally 12, and I am really ****ing sick of everybody babying me and telling me I can't do things that they can do, and you just made me cry.


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> What is your problem!? I am an autistic INFP 4w3. I know very well that I am mentally 12


----------



## 66393

In a good mood so I decided to sing... Pretty sure I got the lyrics wrong

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Exquis

@imaPanda,

Sweet!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Slow Dancing In A Burning Room

Decided to spontaneously cover Slow Dancing In A Burning Room by John Mayer. It's damn good song. My hands are sweaty and I have been on somewhat of a hiatus. Hey @SevSevens you might just enjoy this.

The mic's pretty bad and it starts around the 1 minute mark.


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> Slow Dancing In A Burning Room
> 
> Decided to spontaneously cover Slow Dancing In A Burning Room by John Mayer. It's damn good song. My hands are sweaty and I have been on somewhat of a hiatus. Hey @SevSevens you might just enjoy this.
> 
> The mic's pretty bad and it starts around the 1 minute mark.


"Don't know where I'm going with this" 4:58 :tongue::glee::welcoming::cool-new::adoration::adoration::adoration:

Your voice and your style is incredibly hypnotic. I like how you pop the strings at certain parts too...my goodness...that was amazing.

I love your dialogue through out the song too. You have an amazing voice both in speech and song.

Can we get a video sometime?

Also, do you ever play outside or busk in the auzzie area?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> "Don't know where I'm going with this" 4:58 :tongue::glee::welcoming::cool-new::adoration::adoration::adoration:
> 
> Your voice and your style is incredibly hypnotic. I like how you pop the strings at certain parts too...my goodness...that was amazing.
> 
> I love your dialogue through out the song too. You have an amazing voice both in speech and song.
> 
> Can we get a video sometime?
> 
> Also, do you ever play outside or busk in the auzzie area?


haha thank you! :blushed:

Maybe one day if you play your cards right you might 

I don't actually. I guess maybe I should. Might be a good way to earn some easy money and gain confidence. I might think about it actually


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Kore

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


A series on striking up conversations with each Enneagram type + instinctual variant? Maybe? Yes, please.

Favorite part: sounded like "I'm getting a sexual whore vibe from this person."


----------



## Exquis

@AddictiveMuse

omfg, I think I just fell in love with you.


----------



## Gossip Goat

@AddictiveMuse, you've got good taste and talent in general, not just for a woman. That was so beautiful to listen to.


----------



## Angina Jolie

AddictiveMuse said:


> Got something to make all you fall in love with me.
> *cackles*
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Especially you four:
> @Monsieur Melancholy
> @Superfluous
> @SevSevens
> @Apple Pine


Omg, woman. You have an adorable voice. So quirky yet smooth yet perfect for storytelling music. Love it. Do it more. Do it more seriously.


----------



## kaleidoscope

SevSevens said:


> You have the best taste ever* for a woman. * Your partner will be lucky.


..


----------



## johnnyyukon

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## SevSevens

kaleidoscope said:


> ..


I frequently find that women have some what good taste in general but then deviate to the extreme...for example many like early Gwen Stefani, and I can dig that...that's cool, but if you like that song about bananas...well...I have to concede your taste is sub par.

If you're a woman and you play Albert King and Stevie Ray style guitar licks but with the finesse of John Mayer, then you are a rare bird.

Any trick can appreciate Lana Del Rey but it takes a true g to understand the legends.

BTW your GIF is adorbs too...so cutsy.


----------



## kaleidoscope

SevSevens said:


> I frequently find that women have some what good taste in general but then deviate to the extreme...for example many like early Gwen Stefani, and I can dig that...that's cool, but if you like that song about bananas...well...I have to concede your taste is sub par.
> 
> If you're a woman and you play Albert King and Stevie Ray style guitar licks but with the finesse of John Mayer, then you are a rare bird.
> 
> Any trick can appreciate Lana Del Rey but it takes a true g to understand the legends.
> 
> BTW your GIF is adorbs too...so cutsy.


Oh, wasn't trying to sabotage your compliment to AddictiveMuse, her music was incredibly lovely. But I find that people in general have pretty shitty taste in music nowadays; whatever crap's on the radio suits them just fine. I don't believe being female has anything to do with it. Perhaps you notice it more in women because you are trying to establish a connection with potential female partners, but I assure you, men can be just as bad. 

Also a music snob myself. :3


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> I frequently find that women have some what good taste in general but then deviate to the extreme...for example many like early Gwen Stefani, and I can dig that...that's cool, but if you like that song about bananas...well...I have to concede your taste is sub par.
> 
> If you're a woman and you play Albert King and Stevie Ray style guitar licks but with the finesse of John Mayer, then you are a rare bird.
> 
> Any trick can appreciate Lana Del Rey but it takes a true g to understand the legends.
> 
> BTW your GIF is adorbs too...so cutsy.


No Doubt was awesome though. 










Also thank you! And you too @kaleidoscope, @Shameless Nation, @Anonymity and @Gossip Goat
You guys are sweet, thank you! Made me smile! All of yous ^^


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AddictiveMuse said:


> Got something to make all you fall in love with me.
> *cackles*
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Especially you four:
> @Monsieur Melancholy
> @Superfluous
> @SevSevens
> @Apple Pine


How could I forget @pancaketreehouse?

I already got his heart though so XP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Cheech and Chong!!

The hispanic one was Cheech Marin!


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> Cheech and Chong!!
> 
> The hispanic one was Cheech Marin!


yeah pretty much, lol. I was going to say something about burritos, but I figured I'd already pushed "offensive" for the day. ha


----------



## aja675

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Worriedfunction

AddictiveMuse said:


> Got something to make all you fall in love with me.
> *cackles*
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Especially you four:
> @_Monsieur Melancholy_
> @_Superfluous_
> @_SevSevens_
> @_Apple Pine_


This was beautiful. Those 4 are lucky.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Vocaroo | Voice message

Suit, vest, fedora. Uh.


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse

it's amazing how u leave your small and earthly body when you sing;
it sounds like silky angels are smearing butter over golden toast, your voice


----------



## Rafiki

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Rafiki

changing around
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Rafiki

playing a familiar tune
also sorry if im off on some parts
i was having difficulty hearing myself

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## SevSevens

kaleidoscope said:


> Oh, wasn't trying to sabotage your compliment to AddictiveMuse, her music was incredibly lovely. But I find that people in general have pretty shitty taste in music nowadays; whatever crap's on the radio suits them just fine. I don't believe being female has anything to do with it. Perhaps you notice it more in women because you are trying to establish a connection with potential female partners, but I assure you, men can be just as bad.
> 
> Also a music snob myself. :3


You have a point. Everyone pretty much has shit taste in music these days.


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> No Doubt was awesome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thank you! And you too @kaleidoscope, @Shameless Nation, @Anonymity and @Gossip Goat
> You guys are sweet, thank you! Made me smile! All of yous ^^


now juxtapose the song about banana's and see the turn down poopy street.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> now juxtapose the song about banana's and see the turn down poopy street.


Alas it is true. 

She just...*sigh*


----------



## Apple Pine

Worriedfunction said:


> This was beautiful. Those 4 are lucky.


Are you sure?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apple Pine said:


> Are you sure?


You know you love it


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> Alas it is true.
> 
> She just...*sigh*


Not as bad as this..


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> Not as bad as this..


----------



## Apple Pine

AddictiveMuse said:


> You know you love it


Your recording? I do. But I need to make system sound to 100. xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apple Pine said:


> Your recording? I do. But I need to make system sound to 100. xD


lol I know...It was either that or blast you guys with the shitty computer mic. 

Shut up


----------



## Apple Pine

AddictiveMuse said:


> lol I know...It was either that or blast you guys with the shitty computer mic.
> 
> Shut up


If you recorded this with shitty one, then damn. I think a recording with a good one could actually touch the deepest levels of my Fi. lol


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apple Pine said:


> If you recorded this with shitty one, then damn. I think a recording with a good one could actually touch the deepest levels of my Fi. lol


Nah I just used my phone's microphone/recorder.


----------



## Apple Pine

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nah I just used my phone's microphone/recorder.


I see. You don't want to show us your true abilities -_-. :/


----------



## Worriedfunction

Apple Pine said:


> Are you sure?


Nope, never. I'm acting on the assumption that I would find myself to be lucky to be included based on incomplete information of your interactions with each other.

And then I'm projecting that minor jealousy onto you four. Essentially what I'm really saying is: "I wish I had songs dedicated to me".

Cuz dats how Fe really works, it's better to pay attention to everything that's not being said than what is. At least with Fe doms, hence why it's frustrating for thinking types as they prefer to use evidence and they only assume motivations when unhealthy. As opposed to strong Fe like myself who just assume everything.

It's basically an ironic flip; people should act on their assumptions about Fe doms because they have trouble talking from a sincere place and need to be pushed into directness for personal growth, but Fe doms actually need to be less assumptive because they are projecting their lack of sincerity onto others.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Graveyard

I tweeted this to someone, and I decided it sounded cool. So I gave it my voice. 
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## aja675

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

good god you guys suck at recording decent quality voices, :laughing:


Vocaroo | Voice message








aaaaannnnd a complimentary gif













btw, using Voxal voice changer and a Samson GoMic, but my computer laptop mic sounds probably just as good.


----------



## Worriedfunction

johnnyyukon said:


> good god you guys suck at recording decent quality voices, :laughing:
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaannnnd a complimentary gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, using Voxal voice changer and a Samson GoMic, but my computer laptop mic sounds probably just as good.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

Worriedfunction said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Worriedfunction

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

Worriedfunction said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


interesting. you kind of sounded like a crazy person, lol. 

as in, er, surfboards and the queen.

you're a fast talker!


----------



## Worriedfunction

johnnyyukon said:


> interesting. you kind of sounded like a crazy person, lol.
> 
> as in, er, surfboards and the queen.
> 
> you're a fast talker!


I have lots of nervous energy and anxiety combined with being soft spoken so I get interrupted a lot in social situations.

On top of this I have pretty bad lungs and they were really poor as a child, so along with being interrupted and nervous, and not sure when I was next going to be halted. I was always having to get everything out on limited time. 

I think this all goes together and results in fast talking.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Worriedfunction said:


> I have lots of nervous energy and anxiety combined with being soft spoken so I get interrupted a lot in social situations.
> 
> On top of this I have pretty bad lungs and they were really poor as a child, so along with being interrupted and nervous, and not sure when I was next going to be halted. I was always having to get everything out on limited time.
> 
> I think this all goes together and results in fast talking.


oh ok, I mean hey, I think most people on here are probably socially anxious and soft spoken. That's cool, it's who you are!!


But just curious, I mean, nervous on a recording that you could delete or not even post? I'm eternally fascinated by introverts.

Keep posting, I'm just teasing ya. actually, aside from me having to slow down your audio in Wavepad, your microphone setup was very clear. What you use?

I've found that recording straight off of vocaroo doubles the bad quality, so I always record on my computer and then Upload.


----------



## Worriedfunction

johnnyyukon said:


> oh ok, I mean hey, I think most people on here are probably socially anxious and soft spoken. That's cool, it's who you are!!
> 
> 
> But just curious, I mean, nervous on a recording that you could delete or not even post? I'm eternally fascinated by introverts.
> 
> Keep posting, I'm just teasing ya. actually, aside from me having to slow down your audio in Wavepad, your microphone setup was very clear. What you use?
> 
> I've found that recording straight off of vocaroo doubles the bad quality, so I always record on my computer and then Upload.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

Worriedfunction said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message















Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## MaggieMay

I adore listening and putting a voice to a name. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

MaggieMay said:


> I adore listening and putting a voice to a name.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


cute voice, thoughtful insight on this thread. weird how unique everyone's voice really is. I mean, even with say, a celebrity voiceover, one can recognize the voice almost instantly.


----------



## MaggieMay

johnnyyukon said:


> cute voice, thoughtful insight on this thread. weird how unique everyone's voice really is. I mean, even with say, a celebrity voiceover, one can recognize the voice almost instantly.



Thank you :3

Agreed. There is something so vulnerable in sharing one's voice, if you ask me that is one of the most intimate aspects of ourselves that make us who we are and yet we share it with the world every day. It truly fascinates me. 
Weird indeed, it's nearly a way for us to solidify someone into our memory and recall them later. It is very distinctive to each individual as well which make it all the more fun to listen to the differences even if it is slight. 

Threads like this are so great because there can be such wide and variant results- be it in accents or mannerisms or pitch. I am rambling now, but I love to ponder the extraordinary in the ordinary every day things.


----------



## karmachameleon

I would make a vide but i dont know what to say


----------



## johnnyyukon

MaggieMay said:


> Thank you :3
> 
> Agreed. There is something so vulnerable in sharing one's voice, if you ask me that is one of the most intimate aspects of ourselves that make us who we are and yet we share it with the world every day. It truly fascinates me.
> Weird indeed, it's nearly a way for us to solidify someone into our memory and recall them later. It is very distinctive to each individual as well which make it all the more fun to listen to the differences even if it is slight.
> 
> Threads like this are so great because there can be such wide and variant results- be it in accents or mannerisms or pitch. I am rambling now, but I love to ponder the extraordinary in the ordinary every day things.


i like you


----------



## MaggieMay

johnnyyukon said:


> i like you


I shall take that as an expensive compliment. 
You seem very thoughtful as well. :3


----------



## karmachameleon

Now kiss


----------



## johnnyyukon

karmachameleon said:


> Now kiss


spelled it wrong


----------



## Morfy

nevermind


----------



## Enxu

I did it! Another attempt at stepping out of my comfort zone, and I'm happy to have done it. Voices definitely make the forums more lively, so keep them coming!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Gilly

Enxu said:


> I did it! Another attempt at stepping out of my comfort zone, and I'm happy to have done it. Voices definitely make the forums more lively, so keep them coming!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


pretty voice! ^^

where are you from?


----------



## Enxu

Gilly said:


> pretty voice! ^^
> 
> where are you from?


Thank you! 

I'm from Singapore, 100% Chinese hehe.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The King Of Flesh returns!

You don't know how many retakes it took to say all of this with minimum slurring:

Ok, never mind. There was a fucking error after probably half an hour of assiduous recording as my untouched lunch grew cold on my desk.

For those who don't know, the King Of Flesh is sort of one of my personas. He's a psychotic ISTJ 8 with godlike omnipotence. I have sort of an eBook-esque Twitter account where I tweet as him, and I narrate my tweets on this thread. Also, I drew him yesterday in class.


----------



## Macrosapien

had to delete it, got uncomfortable . too real.

LOL alright, redo, im going to leave the one above up, im not going to delete it, even though I probably should. But this is a voice recording where I am much better rofl, so just listen to this, its only 5 mins! yay,

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UiXyfIlCCl


----------



## aja675

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## gracie1030

Vocaroo | Voice message
This is me singing.


----------



## gracie1030

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pFlU6rSbYE
I wish the microphone quality was better.


----------



## gracie1030

nevermind


----------



## Mange

AddictiveMuse said:


> Got something to make all you fall in love with me.
> *cackles*
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Especially you four:
> @Monsieur Melancholy
> @Superfluous
> @SevSevens
> @Apple Pine


 Your guitar playing is awesome. I love that style.


----------



## Jordgubb

Built in mic sucks but thats all I got. lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I keep getting errors when I try to record.


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your laugh, man. I've said it before but I can't help repeating it. Such a sexy laugh :wink:


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> Your laugh, man. I've said it before but I can't help repeating it. Such a sexy laugh :wink:


Heehee, you can say it as many times as you'd like. 

And I thank you :happy:

guess that's what happens when one so easily laughs at their own jokes


----------



## marblecloud95

Vocaroo | Voice message
tease for you


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Enxu

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


:laughing:

Nice idea to showcase your voice with a quote from The Bride!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

A voiced blog entry:
My Twisted World 0004 - Blogs - Personality Cafe
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

If only I could get Vocaroo to record my voice, but no matter what microphone I use, it either isn't recognized at all or everything I say sounds like a fart.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Tetsuo Shima said:


> If only I could get Vocaroo to record my voice, but no matter what microphone I use, it either isn't recognized at all or everything I say sounds like a fart.


I record with my cell phone and then upload it to Vocaroo.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I record with my cell phone and then upload it to Vocaroo.


If only my computer recognized my iPhone.


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> If only I could get Vocaroo to record my voice, but no matter what microphone I use, it either isn't recognized at all or everything I say sounds like a fart.


That's funny, mine does too.
What a goof.
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

marblecloud95 said:


> That's funny, mine does too.
> What a goof.
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'm going to try to get my phone to be able to connect to my computer, and then I'll try recording something and uploading it.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

@Tetsuo Shima, what do you think about my message?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> @Tetsuo Shima, what do you think about my message?


I love the way you talk! I wasn't paying as much attention to your message, but you're like the best narrator ever! Your wild passion is the quintessence of Fi!


----------



## AlanMonTap

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I tried recording something, but Vocaroo wouldn't accept it as an upload, even when I tried to change it to an MP3, so once again, I have been forced to upload a video onto YouTube, unlisted as to not kill the mood of my channel.


----------



## Veggie

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Veggie

Veggie said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Okay so I actually don't think I sound that terrible. LOL. At least no one's probably going to shriek and drop the phone.

But I put in the work to make this (so grueling!) so hi


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


nice



Veggie said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


nice


----------



## Macrosapien

Veggie said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


whoa. interesting. ha


----------



## Veggie

Macrosapien said:


> whoa. interesting. ha


:laughing:

What does that mean??


----------



## Veggie

i cant play the piano said:


> nice
> 
> 
> 
> nice


LOL!

You've been shipping hard.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here's just a continuation of my King Of Flesh story since I haven't added enough onto it yet for it to be worth making a video:

_Sensing the danger over the aetherial plane, the goddess of life, mother of all, charges against the devourer. The land crumbles at the presence of the colossal devourer. When the devourer was still the destructive creator, his purpose was connected to that of the goddess of life. He created your multiverse out of darkness, his sacred element, and she filled it with light and life. To the untrained eye, he seems evil without reason, and she seems a damsel in distress, but they are two halves of the same algorithm. But now, he has been slain and reborn as the devourer, breaking his archetype into true evil._

Because jet black italic Times New Roman = my ISTJ alter ego voice. And yes, a lot of those words should be capitalized, but my alter ego is an egotistical nihilist.


----------



## Macrosapien

Veggie said:


> :laughing:
> 
> What does that mean??


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Veggie

Macrosapien said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

@i cant play the piano @BlackDog I don't know if you guys remember but about a month ago, at your request, I promised to put up an Aussie accent clip after @AddictiveMuse did. Even if it weren't you two exactly, it definitely was Canucks who asked me to do it. So here it is! Although I should say, reading is very different to speaking.

Vocaroo | Voice message


Transcript: https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/o/orwell/george/o79b/chapter1.html

Might also interest you @Ethanol :happy:


----------



## Ethanol

INFJ 9w1

This is so completely ridiculous, but have a laugh at me, smile, have fun with life:
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Macrosapien

Ethanol said:


> INFJ 9w1
> 
> This is so completely ridiculous, but have a laugh at me, smile, have fun with life:
> Vocaroo | Voice message



hah sounds exactly how I wouldve imagined!


----------



## Ethanol

Macrosapien said:


> hah sounds exactly how I wouldve imagined!


Do I sound the way I type? :shocked:


----------



## Macrosapien

Ethanol said:


> Do I sound the way I type? :shocked:


 wait correction, no what I meant to say is you LOOK like you sound, or sound like you look. I mean. Writing is a bit different.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Vocaroo | Voice message

I was playing music in the background when I decided to do this and I'm a lazy fuck. 

I also do not have a stutter, I just am naturally awkward.


----------



## Angina Jolie

AddictiveMuse said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I was playing music in the background when I decided to do this and I'm a lazy fuck.
> 
> I also do not have a stutter, I just am naturally awkward.


Your voice is so sexy... Please record lullabies for adults.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Shameless Nation said:


> Your voice is so sexy... Please record lullabies for adults.


My voice is sexy? Hmmm....
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> My voice is sexy? Hmmm....
> Vocaroo | Voice message


It is :wink:

But you sound really young lol. Though people sound different in person to recording.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Big Daddy Kane said:


> It is :wink:
> 
> But you sound really young lol. Though people sound different in person to recording.


What makes a voice sound old or young?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> What makes a voice sound old or young?


I would say its the pitch and tone.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Big Daddy Kane said:


> I would say its the pitch and tone.


I'm female. Pitch is naturally high. Height has an influence on it too. I'm 5'2. The fact that I don't sound like a fucking pixie is a miracle lol. 

If my voice sounds young how is it also sexy?  Shall I call you Humbert?  won't be the first Humbert I've known though...

As for tone making me sound young I'd say that definitely makes sense and I would agree.


----------



## Apple Pine

@AddictiveMuse

You should talk instead of typing. Much better.

:x


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apple Pine said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> You should talk instead of typing. Much better.
> 
> :x


This put a gigantic smile on my face. 

I'll think about it XP


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm female. Pitch is naturally high. Height has an influence on it too. I'm 5'2. The fact that I don't sound like a fucking pixie is a miracle lol.
> 
> If my voice sounds young how is it also sexy?  Shall I call you Humbert?  won't be the first Humbert I've known though...
> 
> As for tone making me sound young I'd say that definitely makes sense and I would agree.


Humbert? What a punk ass name, you know I'm realer than that! :rasta:

I also think Michael Holding has a sexy voice but I don't associate his voice with attraction for him! :tongue: a sexy voice means something I'd like to listen to. I find people attractive for other reasons, like being spunky and also intellectually inclined.


----------



## Apple Pine

AddictiveMuse said:


> This put a gigantic smile on my face.
> 
> I'll think about it XP


I will smash your keyboard...


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Doing too much right now. I sound like a sad drunk Marvin Gaye.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

John X said:


> Doing too much right now. I sound like a sad drunk Marvin Gaye.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


And that's never a bad thing :laughing: You have a very vibrant and animated singing voice. I like it!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Here's my comparatively mediocre (and a tad off-key) rendition of "Bohemian Rhapsody". Thanks, Freddie...setting high singing standards smh

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## aja675

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## netfences

I really miss gmaslin.


----------



## Rafiki

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Macrosapien

Vocaroo | Voice message

Reading a short story. A few of the muscles in my arm started to spam, lol, and i had to read through that, was weird lol. i need to eat some banana's, like really.


----------



## Mee2

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Vocaroo still isn't picking up on my voice no matter what microphone I use.


----------



## Arakkun

This is the opening of Musaigen no Phantom World and it's the first time I try this genre, too, so it suck quite a bit


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

How about a makeup tutorial?
How to Be Fluteiful: A Solo and Ensemble Makeup Tutorial


----------



## aja675




----------



## leictreon

...I can't read Shakespeare out loud


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This is my 7th song about Akira.


----------



## Necrilia

A part from "The Picture of Dorian Gray":

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Blue Soul

What if I told you that I can make a sound that will give you wet thoughts? 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Blue Soul said:


> What if I told you that I can make a sound that will give you wet thoughts?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Damn boi!
Blue Soul, can I hear your sexy Swedish accent? :kitteh:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Just some rambles...probably won't interest anyone so much. I'm actually a little self conscious about making these recordings but it's kinda fun. Alright...

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Macrosapien

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just some rambles...probably won't interest anyone so much. I'm actually a little self conscious about making these recordings but it's kinda fun. Alright...
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



Now tell I cant play piano to make one too, so her voice can be heard as well.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Macrosapien said:


> Now tell I cant play piano to make one too, so her voice can be heard as well.


Haha, I guess my voice kinda gives away which one of us is the guy. It's not so androgynous I guess.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just some rambles...probably won't interest anyone so much. I'm actually a little self conscious about making these recordings but it's kinda fun. Alright...
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I always expected you to sound different. I originally thought you were putting on this deep voice in that four second thing. Your voice is so deep though holy shit. North Americans say about weirdly. Also some of you guys say both like bolth. I can't work out whether I like it or not.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

AddictiveMuse said:


> I always expected you to sound different. I originally thought you were putting on this deep voice in that four second thing. Your voice is so deep though holy shit. North Americans say about weirdly. Also some of you guys say both like bolth. I can't work out whether I like it or not.


Oh sweet, thanks for linking me to that. It does have a pretty cool sound to it, I'm glad Mee2 played it here for us.

Just curious, what did you think I'd sound like? I guess it makes sense you wouldn't have expected me to sound like I do since I do have a pretty unusually deep voice. Also, you do secretly love the way we pronounce about and both, it's all in your subconscious though, you don't know it yet!


----------



## Macrosapien

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Macrosapien

Sporadic Aura said:


> Haha, I guess my voice kinda gives away which one of us is the guy. It's not so androgynous I guess.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> Oh sweet, thanks for linking me to that. It does have a pretty cool sound to it, I'm glad Mee2 played it here for us.
> 
> Just curious, what did you think I'd sound like? I guess it makes sense you wouldn't have expected me to sound like I do since I do have a pretty unusually deep voice. Also, you do secretly love the way we pronounce about and both, it's all in your subconscious though, you don't know it yet!


in my head you sounded a little lighter. You're voice has a sort of bass feel to it like a really round kind of sound...if that makes sense....which it probably doesn't but I can't explain it well in a coherent manner. 

In my head you were more of a kind of treble, still male sounding, still deep but having a warmer sound to it. Like Macro. Macro's voice is cool and blue but still deep. Yours is red. 

Again coherence, logical and tangible descriptions are not my speciality...

Yo! @carpe omnia @Macrosapien has requested your voice. The people have spoken..

Edit: Macro is purple. His voice is purple. This barely makes sense to me.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I tried recording something, but Vocaroo wouldn't accept it as an upload, even when I tried to change it to an MP3, so once again, I have been forced to upload a video onto YouTube, unlisted as to not kill the mood of my channel.


Vocaroo seems to be working again, so...

Vocaroo | Voice message

The King Of Flesh is back.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

AddictiveMuse said:


> in my head you sounded a little lighter. You're voice has a sort of bass feel to it like a really round kind of sound...if that makes sense....which it probably doesn't but I can't explain it well in a coherent manner.
> 
> In my head you were more of a kind of treble, still male sounding, still deep but having a warmer sound to it. Like Macro. Macro's voice is cool and blue but still deep. Yours is red.
> 
> Again coherence, logical and tangible descriptions are not my speciality...
> 
> Yo! @carpe omnia @Macrosapien has requested your voice. The people have spoken..
> 
> Edit: Macro is purple. His voice is purple. This barely makes sense to me.


Comparing voices to colors is pretty cool, seems like a form of synesthesia. I kinda want to give your voice a color now!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

AddictiveMuse said:


> in my head you sounded a little lighter. You're voice has a sort of bass feel to it like a really round kind of sound...if that makes sense....which it probably doesn't but I can't explain it well in a coherent manner.
> 
> In my head you were more of a kind of treble, still male sounding, still deep but having a warmer sound to it. Like Macro. Macro's voice is cool and blue but still deep. Yours is red.
> 
> Again coherence, logical and tangible descriptions are not my speciality...
> 
> Yo! <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=266122" target="_blank">carpe omnia</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=7780" target="_blank">Macrosapien</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> has requested your voice. The people have spoken..
> 
> Edit: Macro is purple. His voice is purple. This barely makes sense to me.


What color is my voice?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tetsuo Shima said:


> What color is my voice?


You're voice has a nice tone to it. 
Maroon


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> Comparing voices to colors is pretty cool, seems like a form of synesthesia. I kinda want to give your voice a color now!


I think everyone has some minor form of it. It's pretty cool. I wish I experienced it more; apparently those with synesthesia make some of the best writers. 

I decided to give you something to go off of:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're voice has a nice tone to it.
> Maroon


That's close enough to blood red for me to approve.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

AddictiveMuse said:


> I think everyone has some minor form of it. It's pretty cool. I wish I experienced it more; apparently those with synesthesia make some of the best writers.
> 
> I decided to give you something to go off of:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'd say lavender. Sass outweighed by wisdom.


----------



## SoulScream

Me blabbering for 30 mins for @_Dissonance_ . Maybe I should record something more perc friendly. Will see, there is time for everything.
Vocaroo | Voice message


PS. Enjoy the Slavic accent


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SoulScream said:


> Me blabbering for 30 mins for @Dissonance. Maybe I should record something more perc friendly. Will see, there is time for everything.
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I love your accent. This was interesting to listen to.


----------



## SoulScream

AddictiveMuse said:


> I love your accent. This was interesting to listen to.


Oh my :blushed:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Blue Soul said:


> Not as scary as recording your voice and uploading it for much more people to listen to. ^^


I to want to hear your sexy swedish accent, are you really going to deprive all of us from that pleasure?!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Blue Soul said:


> Not as scary as recording your voice and uploading it for much more people to listen to. ^^


A phone call is much more intimate thus scarier. Probably just me.


----------



## Blue Soul

Sporadic Aura said:


> I to want to hear your sexy swedish accent, are you really going to deprive all of us from that pleasure?!


Yes, I am. I already revealed my sonic waterdrop technique; what more can you ask of me?



AddictiveMuse said:


> A phone call is much more intimate thus scarier. Probably just me.


That's not very Sx of you. :>


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Blue Soul said:


> Yes, I am. I already revealed my sonic waterdrop technique; what more can you ask of me?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very Sx of you. :>


Intimacy both scares me and drives me. I'm 6w7. My nature is contradictory.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Blue Soul said:


> Yes, I am. I already revealed my sonic waterdrop technique; what more can you ask of me?


An explanation of how you do your waterdrop technique.... on a vocaroo, with your voice!


----------



## Blue Soul

Sporadic Aura said:


> An explanation of how you do your waterdrop technique.... on a vocaroo, with your voice!


It's a good thing I predicted all of this this morning and so have prepared what to say. Actually getting around to doing it is another matter, but I like your idea.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Vocaroo | Voice message

I got bored and I started feeling a little stressed out so I decided to mess around with the guitar. I haven't played this in a long time.


----------



## piano

SoulScream said:


> That was extremely interesting to watch. I opened it just to hear your voice and could not close it until it ended (glad that you didn't edited it and made it shorter). It was sad that your hands were not visible during the whole time - they are so .. elegant.


thank you. that was an unusual but also cute compliment.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

carpe omnia said:


> thank you. that was an unusual but also cute compliment.


You do have nice hands though. I think a lot of people, including myself, find hands to be really attractive. I also couldn't help but notice that you have these really pretty and intense eyes. I like your lips too. They're not full nor are they big but they have a really nice shape to them. Your top lip is thin but that bottom lip is really full. 

I feel like a pervert.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sporadic Aura said:


> I quite enjoyed this. I agree with the person who said lavender, it has a nice combination of feistiness/intelligence.


I have a name.


----------



## SoulScream

AddictiveMuse said:


> You do have nice hands though. I think a lot of people, including myself, find hands to be really attractive. I also couldn't help but notice that you have these really pretty and intense eyes. I like your lips too. They're not full nor are they big but they have a really nice shape to them. Your top lip is thin but that bottom lip is really full.
> 
> I feel like a pervert.


That makes two of us. I just decided to stick with the hands, despite also noticing everything that you mentioned xD


----------



## Mee2

AddictiveMuse said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I got bored and I started feeling a little stressed out so I decided to mess around with the guitar. I haven't played this in a long time.


That's some killer guitar playing.


----------



## Dissonance

@Necrilla Vocaroo | Voice message
@Mee2 Vocaroo | Voice message
@AddictiveMuse I wish that was louder 
@Veggie Vocaroo | Voice message
@Lunatics Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Current mood: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Necrilia

My piano and my voice:

Vocaroo | Voice message


The voice is monotone because that part of the song is sung that way.


----------



## Dissonance

Necrilia said:


> My piano and my voice:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> The voice is monotone because that part of the song is sung that way.


Feuer und Wasser, kommt nicht zusammen  I never expected to hear it this way, nice. And you picked the best part.

Needs more voice though


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Have posted these before in the INTP voices section : in my native tongue

In English


----------



## leictreon

yo


----------



## Sygma

Necrilia said:


> My piano and my voice:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> The voice is monotone because that part of the song is sung that way.


Rammstein ^-^


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

may have already done this one, but it's worth it



Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sygma

@cricket

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gFlNZAbGt5


----------



## zombiefishy

When you have nothing better to do....Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Wolf

Okay.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## zombiefishy

A Lone Wolf said:


> Okay.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Current mood: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## zombiefishy

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Current mood: Vocaroo | Voice message


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Wolf

zombiefishy said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


I think I am starting to sound sassy.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## zombiefishy

A Lone Wolf said:


> I think I am starting to sound sassy.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



Vocaroo | Voice message

[ignore the "farmer" XD]


----------



## Wolf

zombiefishy said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> [ignore the "farmer" XD]


What do you grow on your farm? roud:

That was actually pretty funny. You're right about me not being able to handle S, you guys are crazy. 

I have to go now, but I had fun. Thanks.


----------



## zombiefishy

A Lone Wolf said:


> What do you grow on your farm? roud:
> 
> That was actually pretty funny. You're right about me not being able to handle S, you guys are crazy.
> 
> I have to go now, but I had fun. Thanks.


Yeah, those S types be cray cray.


----------



## Sygma

zombiefishy said:


> When you have nothing better to do....Vocaroo | Voice message


Dang your accent !


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Too quiet. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> may have already done this one, but it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message













* *




okay so whilst I'm not in love with your singing I am however pretty attracted to you right now because you did this.


----------



## Dissonance

AddictiveMuse said:


> Too quiet.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Damn that was awesome. Damn. Whoa what are those hearts doing floating around. Shoo.


----------



## Bunny

Aw Muse <3 that sounded lovely.

I haven't posted here in some time so... here's a short clip from me.
The verse is from Kelly Clarkson's "Chivas" because that song is stuck in my head atm XD

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay so whilst I'm not in love with your singing I am however pretty attracted to you right now because you did this.


Lol, I feel like i can do nothing to repulse you. Horrible singing, somehow attractive, guns you don't like, somehow attractive, my ugliest smile I could do, somehow attractive, haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, I feel like i can do nothing to repulse you. Horrible singing, somehow attractive, guns you don't like, somehow attractive, my ugliest smile I could do, somehow attractive, haha


Oh trust me there are many things you could do to repulse me. However I find your oddness here cute.

I don't remember the ugly smile however.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Wytch said:


> Aw Muse <3 that sounded lovely.
> 
> I haven't posted here in some time so... here's a short clip from me.
> The verse is from Kelly Clarkson's "Chivas" because that song is stuck in my head atm XD
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your voice is cute. It's really sweet and shy. I like it.


----------



## Bunny

AddictiveMuse said:


> Your voice is cute. It's really sweet and shy. I like it.


Well, shucks :shuffles her feet: thanks roud:, I'm happy you like.

& Even though I've said this before, I still really like your accent.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Gossip Goat said:


> I'm obsessed with this quote:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


And never again was the voice of the goat heard.
RIP Microphone, yet again.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Magic Micah said:


> And never again was the voice of the goat heard.
> RIP Microphone, yet again.


My microphone still doesn't work. I recorded this via the use of an apparatus most would refer to as "cellphone".


----------



## EternalNocturne

Gossip Goat said:


> My microphone still doesn't work. I recorded this via the use of an apparatus most would refer to as "cellphone".


I've never heard of such a device. Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Magic Micah said:


> I've never heard of such a device. Sounds like bullshit to me.


uhhh I have a smartphone, not a cellphone.


----------



## EternalNocturne

November said:


> uhhh I have a smartphone, not a cellphone.


----------



## Who

Welcome to Who's poetry corner.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Vocaroo | Voice message

I really liked the idea of reading a poem, so that is what I did here


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Arakkun

Siegfried Noble Phantasm dubbed in italian






Cheat used for deepness : raped the proximity effect


----------



## Xanthus Primus

You heard my broadcast voice, now here my rap voice. I'm commercial all around baby.


----------



## netfences

@Animal
I read your prior post where you claimed you could tell what a person would be like in bed from his musical performance and I'd like a sexual proclivity profile on the basis of my voice.
vocaroo link


----------



## Animal

netfences said:


> @*Animal*
> I read your prior post where you claimed you could tell what a person would be like in bed from his musical performance and I'd like a sexual proclivity profile on the basis of my voice.
> vocaroo link


No can do. It's about body language and involves music and something in person. Lol, I shouldn't have even said that. It's something that comes to me in the moment from connecting through music and body language as they play, it doesn't really translate to voice the same way. 

Sometimes I can tell a bit about someone from hearing their voice though, so I'll give a listen and let you know if anything comes to mind.  (Soon. I can't do it right now.)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

A short record :

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Vocaroo | Voice message

@AddictiveMuse @BlackDog @wolvent42 @Vunar


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I love Joni Mitchell @netfences was that you playing? What are you playing? Sounds quite lovely.


----------



## wolvent42

@R.E. Amemiya

Sounding full educated and fancy brother! first parts like a damn tongue twister. second parts like san andreas all over again. good stuff


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

wolvent42 said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=153530" target="_blank">R.E. Amemiya</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> Sounding full educated and fancy brother! first parts like a damn tongue twister. second parts like san andreas all over again. good stuff


I think Shakespeare would be much easier for the modern audience to understand and learn if it was in ebonics/inner city slang, instead of 500 year old English






This is so much better than Julius Caesar, but it's the same exact story.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## leictreon

My (broken because Lorem Ipsum itself is broken) Latin sucks


----------



## netfences

@AddictiveMuse
I'm playing a 12 string. The song was challenging enough without the additional complexity of plucking six pairs but it just doesn't sound as right on a regular guitar. I think it's a credible rendition.


----------



## versace

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## versace

Oddnet said:


> I wonder if you ever saw my post before edit. It would be fun to send vocaroo messages between each other in private chat, though.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message <--- I sound a bit too much of a goof in that one
> 
> Here's a more serious one ---> Vocaroo | Voice message


Oh and I forgot the most important part! Sorry, my bad! INFP? Not to sound weird but you're very good-looking btw


----------



## bubblePOP

Ahhhh this is still my favorite thread!!! Everyone's voices are sooo amazing yay. I'll post a clip later, I'm too sleepy I think.


----------



## 7rr7s

Motivational talk from your favorite INFP.


----------



## Stockholmaren

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Motivational talk from your favorite INFP.


Badass & beautiful, dude.


----------



## Faery

Vocaroo | Voice message

Ew. Never again.


----------



## Derange At 170

Me narrating.. or providing commentary to... 2 girls 1 cup. Because life is torturous already, so how could it get any worse?

I, like, say, like, 'like' a lot of times.

Edit: I don't know if this makes me narcissistic or not. But am I the only one who doesn't mind hearing their own voice?


----------



## bubblePOP

Vocaroo | Voice message

sooo yeah, that's me, i got really self-conscious for some reason.



Faery said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Ew. Never again.


OMG YOUR VOICE IS SO CUTE I JUST CAN'T UGGGGGGH



Derange At 170 said:


> Me narrating.. or providing commentary to... 2 girls 1 cup. Because life is torturous already, so how could it get any worse?
> 
> I, like, say, like, 'like' a lot at times.


OMG I REALLY LOVE YOUR VOICE TOO OMG UGGGH WHY ARE YOU SO CUTE


----------



## Derange At 170

bubblePOP said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Giving people a run for their money in the cuteness department!



bubblePOP said:


> OMG I REALLY LOVE YOUR VOICE TOO OMG UGGGH WHY ARE YOU SO CUTE


I'm sooo gonna talk about 2 girls 1 cup at my next date.


----------



## Faery

Derange At 170 said:


> I, like, say, like, 'like' a lot of times.


Same here. It's a linguistic marker of our generation, nothing to worry about. I laughed when you were like "I hate myself."


----------



## bubblePOP

Derange At 170 said:


> Giving people a run for their money in the cuteness department!


:blushed: 




Derange At 170 said:


> I'm sooo gonna talk about 2 girls 1 cup at my next date.


If you do, please please please let me know.


----------



## Mindtraveler

Hear, hear: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

Mindtraveler said:


> Hear, hear: Vocaroo | Voice message


Before you said where you're from I was so sure you were Italian! Why is that!? :shocked:


----------



## olonny

Oddnet said:


> I wonder if you ever saw my post before edit. It would be fun to send vocaroo messages between each other in private chat, though.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message <--- I sound a bit too much of a goof in that one
> 
> Here's a more serious one ---> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your accent, man!! Listened to it a couple of times, still couldn't decide!
(Sorry for that, I am a huge accent-geek)


----------



## Stockholmaren

olonny said:


> Your accent, man!! Listened to it a couple of times, still couldn't decide!
> (Sorry for that, I am a huge accent-geek)


I am Swedish.

You?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The first four chapters (all I have written so far) of a story that I'm writing that takes place modern day Syria but in an alternate reality. It's called Corpse Country. As for the characters' personality types, Shao is an ESFP and Ziya is an ENFP. I plan to add an INFJ character soon.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Mindtraveler

Maybe because I have an Italian name. It could have seeped on to me. :laughing: (I'm not Italian by heritage by the way...)


----------



## meaningless

here is me singing "We are the Crystal Gems" with my Ukulele! I suck ass BIG time lol... and my computer microphone does too

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Mange

megmento said:


> I'm watching you...
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk



:shocked: your voice is amazing! my mouth literally dropped open


----------



## megmento

Sun Bear said:


> :shocked: your voice is amazing! my mouth literally dropped open


I think the runny nose and the echo effect in our toilet helped. Ahaha, thank you Sun Bear!


----------



## tinyheart

Here goes nothing..

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Hulie

mytinyheart said:


> Here goes nothing..
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Your voice is so cool! It sort of reminds me of Natasha Lyonne as Nicky in Orange is the New Black.


----------



## tinyheart

@megmento @Miniblini

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## megmento

mytinyheart said:


> @megmento @Miniblini
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'm still inclined to think that you use more than average amount of shampoo. Haha. Kuddos with the lowkey maintenance anyway. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mange

mytinyheart said:


> @megmento @Miniblini
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Can I ask where you're from? Your accent has something like a new England sound to it


----------



## tinyheart

Red Mange said:


> Can I ask where you're from? Your accent has something like a new England sound to it


Not from New England ;p


----------



## Xanthus Primus

The Haunted Watchmen. Creepiest voice over I have ever done.

Zippyshare.com


----------



## Scarab

Always hard to know what to say, and I'm not much of a singer. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## BranchMonkey

I'm too ill right now to post anything, so I'm writing this; that way it'll pop up in my subscriptions--remind me to post something when I feel better.


----------



## megmento

My voice sounds so exhausted lately. Still won't stop me from having toilet sessions.

Everybody's changing

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## ethylene

Because I love you guys, and @AddictiveMuse asked me to sing in German:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## BranchMonkey

I'm still not feeling well, but if I wait to share how I sound until I feel "enough" better, that day may never come:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Vocaroo | Voice message Here's my voice. For an NT, I sound quite strange.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@ClownToy The Whiteface

No, not strange. Chinese, maybe? Or could be Vietnamese. I've had many friends of various areas of China, many from Canton; so many from Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, all over... 

I liked the rhythm of it, so yes, I enjoyed.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

I'm actually mexican, and I'm focusing in British accent XD


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Clowntoy TheWhiteFace

I lived in San Diego for many years, and I had many Mexican friends--you do not sound like any of them--not from TJ or deep into Mexico. 

So, OK, then: Yes, you do sound strange. 

A Mexican working on a British accent. That would sound unique and funny!


----------



## Conterphobia

Vocaroo | Voice message

Let me know what you (all) think!


----------



## Librarylady

I decided to give it a shot. It's short, since it was just a test. I might attempt something longer later:

Vocaroo | Voice message

(My voice is pretty weird. Not at all feminine sounding :blushed: )


----------



## atamagasuita

Satan_Claus said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0zqi7oVXXSA


Your normal voice sounds similar to me


----------



## soop

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0mrcFSy6rEh


----------



## Sybow

atamagasuita said:


> Your normal voice sounds similar to me


Similar in what way?


----------



## Paradox07

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1xAuRg02G7z


----------



## Crowbo

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1g9OqlqI7z2


----------



## CultOfPersonality

2 years ago and shitty mic, forgive me ;_;


----------



## Crowbo

Ebola said:


> 2 years ago and shitty mic, forgive me ;_;


Sounds just like your username:tongue:


----------



## Hexigoon

Well, I don't want to go through all the hassle of setting my mic up right now but I guess you can have this fandub I did of YGOTAS some months back. 






I made a thread in the INFJ forum about how I love to do crazy voices and impressions and wondered if others did too. (quite a few actually). Can't believe I forgot to mention that Little Kuriboh was a really big inspiration.


----------



## Restless Thinker

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1LUL1WMONTT


----------



## incision

Singing, lol.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Mb63lKZbuL


----------



## I am justice!

CultOfPersonality said:


> 2 years ago and shitty mic, forgive me ;_;


איזה כיף זה לשמוע עברית לפעמים


----------



## Cal

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> איזה כיף זה לשמוע עברית לפעמים


I don't think you are allowed to post in other languages.


> 8. Post Legibly
> Please do not make posts in ALL CAPS, or custom-format posts in a manner that disturbs the visual continuity of the thread, or otherwise make posts difficult for other users to read. *Please post in English* (we cannot moderate other languages), use paragraphs in long posts, and avoid '1337 sp33k' or 'chatspeak' (substituting “u” for “you” or “2” for “too,” etc.) altogether.


----------



## I am justice!

Cal said:


> I don't think you are allowed to post in other languages.


ok..........just dont kill me

and it was 'please',yes I will probably will not do it again but I saw other people doing it so I thought it was ok


----------



## Crowbo

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1pcliCugD7v


----------



## CultOfPersonality

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> איזה כיף זה לשמוע עברית לפעמים





I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> ok..........just dont kill me
> 
> and it was 'please',yes I will probably will not do it again but I saw other people doing it so I thought it was ok



dont worry, it's fine, like someone give a damn about this.


וגם אם כן, לא כל כך אכפת לי לקבל באן מהאתר הזה, כבר קיבלתי ממנו סרטן מהאנשים שפה. :laughing:


----------



## I am justice!

CultOfPersonality said:


> dont worry, it's fine, like someone give a damn about this.
> 
> 
> וגם אם כן, לא כל כך אכפת לי לקבל באן מהאתר הזה, כבר קיבלתי ממנו סרטן מהאנשים שפה. :laughing:


you are right


----------



## Sygma

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1tWQlh11ob6


----------



## poco a poco

https://vocaroo.com/i/s08JfJhhOH3W
sorry if you can't understand what I say... I mumble a lot.

anyway, at first I tried to do a dramatic newscaster intro like "Goooood afternoon ladies and gentlemen, I'm an INFP and this *dramatic news music* is my voice!"
but after 3 failed recordings I succumbed to embarrassment & scrapped it... no ears will ever hear that monstrosity!!!!! So instead you get a boring, aimless recording.


----------



## Crowbo

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## bubblePOP

Crowbo said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Ummmm I love your voice?????? Talk to me about how the world works all day omg.


----------

